# Anti western cosplayers, don't let them to keep on ruining the Anime you love!



## Kajune

*Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.

Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.

This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.

And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :




That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.

*How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
*2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
*3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.

*To all western cosplayers :
1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
*2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
*3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.

As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.

*Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.


----------



## Moonglow

Spam much?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.



_Cosplay: the practice of dressing up as a character from a movie, book, or video game, especially one from the Japanese genres of manga and anime._

I admit that I don't really read your posts carefully so please correct me if I'm wrong: 

You're saying you don't like the way some people draw imaginary characters?

Don't look at them.

Problem solved.


----------



## Kajune

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cosplay: the practice of dressing up as a character from a movie, book, or video game, especially one from the Japanese genres of manga and anime._
> 
> I admit that I don't really read your posts carefully so please correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> You're saying you don't like the way some people draw imaginary characters?
> 
> Don't look at them.
> 
> Problem solved.
Click to expand...

 
I and other Anime fans like me obviously don't want to look at them but they just keep spreading their fail Cosplay pictures and videos all over the internet as if they are running for the next president.
They keep saying they are doing Cosplay for fun but by spreading their fails in public actually shows the Cosplay for attentions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kajune said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cosplay: the practice of dressing up as a character from a movie, book, or video game, especially one from the Japanese genres of manga and anime._
> 
> I admit that I don't really read your posts carefully so please correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> You're saying you don't like the way some people draw imaginary characters?
> 
> Don't look at them.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and other Anime fans like me obviously don't want to look at them but they just keep spreading their fail Cosplay pictures and videos all over the internet as if they are running for the next president.
> They keep saying they are doing Cosplay for fun but by spreading their fails in public actually shows the Cosplay for attentions.
Click to expand...


How terribly tragic. 

Perhaps wearing a blindfold would help. 

Be brave and keep up the good fight.


----------



## Kajune

Luddly Neddite said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cosplay: the practice of dressing up as a character from a movie, book, or video game, especially one from the Japanese genres of manga and anime._
> 
> I admit that I don't really read your posts carefully so please correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> You're saying you don't like the way some people draw imaginary characters?
> 
> Don't look at them.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and other Anime fans like me obviously don't want to look at them but they just keep spreading their fail Cosplay pictures and videos all over the internet as if they are running for the next president.
> They keep saying they are doing Cosplay for fun but by spreading their fails in public actually shows the Cosplay for attentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How terribly tragic.
> 
> Perhaps wearing a blindfold would help.
> 
> Be brave and keep up the good fight.
Click to expand...

 
The most awful thing is they also using Asian's tag, this cause peoples who specifically want to avoid seeing them such as by using the keyword "Asian Sakura Cosplay" on their search are also have to see their fail Cosplay.


----------



## mamooth

Most cosplay in the USA does not involve anime. Themes of superhero, scifi (especially Star Wars), video games and general fantasy are more common. Check out the gencon costume parade.


The website mentioned in the OP is just ugly, endless rants about how much this one guy hates westerners, and not just because of the cosplay issue. I hope they aren't all a bunch of hypocrites there, and are just as vigorous about criticizing any asian who dresses up as a western character.


----------



## Kajune

mamooth said:


> Most cosplay in the USA does not involve anime. Themes of superhero, scifi (especially Star Wars), video games and general fantasy are more common. Check out the gencon costume parade.
> 
> 
> The website mentioned in the OP is just ugly, endless rants about how much this one guy hates westerners, and not just because of the cosplay issue. I hope they aren't all a bunch of hypocrites there, and are just as vigorous about criticizing any asian who dresses up as a western character.


 
1. Wrong, most cosplayers in the usa are cosplaying as Anime characters, you said that wrong info maybe because you don't have vast knowledge about the issue. See the evidence here www.cosplay.com where you will see most cosplayers from usa who Cosplay are prefer to Cosplay Anime characters. And did you see those over 40 list of Anime dedicated conventions in usa alone? I don't think there are even half of that number of conventions which dedicated for western characters in usa.


2. As for the site, you mean the group? One of the topic in the group already answer your question that they also don't like Asians imitating western characters because that is as wrong as western cosplayers imitating Asian characters which which will just ruin the characters and also racism like "black face" racism.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Shut the hell up asshopper.
I've already told you we dont give a flying fuck about japan!!
 Keep making decent cars and electronics and we wont nuke you again.
Deal?


----------



## Kajune

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Shut the hell up asshopper.
> I've already told you we dont give a flying fuck about japan!!
> Keep making decent cars and electronics and we wont nuke you again.
> Deal?



Go tell that to the millions of americans who wish they are Asian where you can see hundreds thousands of them in www.cosplay.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kajune said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up asshopper.
> I've already told you we dont give a flying fuck about japan!!
> Keep making decent cars and electronics and we wont nuke you again.
> Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to the millions of americans who wish they are Asian where you can see hundreds thousands of them in www.cosplay.com
Click to expand...


    Millions of Americans want small dicks?


----------



## Kajune

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up asshopper.
> I've already told you we dont give a flying fuck about japan!!
> Keep making decent cars and electronics and we wont nuke you again.
> Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to the millions of americans who wish they are Asian where you can see hundreds thousands of them in www.cosplay.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans want small dicks?
Click to expand...

 
This news must be very surprising to you but that is the truth, most of those millions of westerners in america are females and like I have said you can see the evidence on the website I posted.


----------



## Makino

This entire post is an abomination. You think "Asians" have a right to cosplay? No, you're horribly mistaken. Only *Japanese people* have the right to cosplay. I gag when I find out some Korean or Chinese person has adopted our beloved cultural nuances, and it's even worse when they try to claim it as their own. Invent your own culture for heavens sake. Stop stealing ours. You say "Asian only?" You're dead wrong. It's Japanese only. We invented cosplay and anime. You Koreans and Chinese have absolutely no right to claim it under the umbrella of "Asian". In fact, you have _less_ right than the westerners and caucasians. At least they invented animation, you just copied it and plagiarized it like you do with everything else. We need to start a movement to keep cosplay and anime out of the hands of Koreans and Chinese.


----------



## Kajune

Makino said:


> This entire post is an abomination. You think "Asians" have a right to cosplay? No, you're horribly mistaken. Only *Japanese people* have the right to cosplay. I gag when I find out some Korean or Chinese person has adopted our beloved cultural nuances, and it's even worse when they try to claim it as their own. Invent your own culture for heavens sake. Stop stealing ours. You say "Asian only?" You're dead wrong. It's Japanese only. We invented cosplay and anime. You Koreans and Chinese have absolutely no right to claim it under the umbrella of "Asian". In fact, you have _less_ right than the westerners and caucasians. At least they invented animation, you just copied it and plagiarized it like you do with everything else. We need to start a movement to keep cosplay and anime out of the hands of Koreans and Chinese.


 
Nope, those peoples including me who claim Anime based on Asians never claim them based on Chinese, Korean, etc so your argument is invalid. Your argument will be valid if Japanese don't think themselves as Asian, for example by getting out of the East Asia Summit or not participating in the ASIAN Games which is a sport competition between Asians only. Go tell Japanese to join european soccer league or something to make your comments valid, mwahahaha
Anyway keep trying to wish you are a Japanese, I have seen many wannabe Asians on the internet, most of them claim they are Japanese, probably due to the high influence of Anime in the west.


----------



## TheOldSchool

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is hilarious!


 
 By the content or by the wannabe Asians in here trying to claim as Asian?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the content or by the wannabe Asians in here trying to claim as Asian?
Click to expand...


Everything you say.  You are such a nerd.  Otaku life forever my Chinese amigo!!!


----------



## retrojwd

What about anime characters that aren't Asian?  A good portion of the Fullmetal Alchemist cast is based on a European like society.  How about people that like to cosplay Pokémon?  Those aren't human at all.


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> What about anime characters that aren't Asian?  A good portion of the Fullmetal Alchemist cast is based on a European like society.  How about people that like to cosplay Pokémon?  Those aren't human at all.


 
Story setting especially in a movie never automatically reflected on the characters, the story may said the characters to be from outside Asia but their appearance are just like other Anime characters which said to be from Asia. This mean no matter what the story setting is Anime characters always based on Asians appearances. Actually this is kind of not a smart thing to do about going against what Japanese believed like you just did because Japan is the center of Anime.

As for Anime characters obviously the one that apply by this topic is the human characters and not just any characters you see in Anime so peoples who are not Asian can still imitate non human characters in Anime because they will not automatically end up ruining the characters and their action will not be racism against Asians.

Anyway, are you registered to this forum just to be able to reply this topic? I have see 2 new members including you who did the same thing.


----------



## retrojwd

Yeah I registered to reply.  Riza Hawkeye has blond hair and blue and she is supposed to be Asian? If someone not from the west cosplays as the Avengers should I be offended? I'm not.






I think this group did an amazing job with their costumes and should be applauded for their work.

What about video games?  Kingdom Hearts is my favorite game series and I cosplay a character from it.  That has Disney characters and Final Fantasy characters in it?  Am I only allowed to do a Disney character?

I think people should do what makes them happy as long as it doesn't harm someone else.  If you think that me cosplaying is harmful to you I'm sorry but I wont be stopping any time soon.


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> Yeah I registered to reply.  Riza Hawkeye has blond hair and blue and she is supposed to be Asian? If someone not from the west cosplays as the Avengers should I be offended? I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this group did an amazing job with their costumes and should be applauded for their work.
> 
> What about video games?  Kingdom Hearts is my favorite game series and I cosplay a character from it.  That has Disney characters and Final Fantasy characters in it?  Am I only allowed to do a Disney character?
> 
> I think people should do what makes them happy as long as it doesn't harm someone else.  If you think that me cosplaying is harmful to you I'm sorry but I wont be stopping any time soon.


 
So after failed to use the story setting now you resort to a more not smart way by using hair and eyes color? Nope, hair and eyes color still not make someone look like a westerner because peoples are recognized from their facial & body form. As for the reason why there are some Anime characters who have yellow hair and blue eyes then just read the reasons on Anti Western Cosplayers bull View topic - What we Asians truly believe of how you westerners look like especially the part "about hair and eyes color".

About someone who is not westerner imiating western characters, I don't care about that. I only care about Anime and other Asian characters because I'm an Anime fan and also an Asian, I don't like seeing the Anime characters I like being ruined.

About vg, I also don't care as long as they are not Anime/Asian characters, as have been said you this movement is only against western cosplayers who Cosplay Anime/Asian characters so I'm sure any members of this movement have no issue if westerners cosplaying non Anime/Asian characters even from Asian vg.

About you who registered just to reply this topic, if your intention is to stop this movement then too bad for you because this is not the only forum where the capaign of this movement are posted and nearly 1000 supporters who are Asians and Anime fans have join the movement.


----------



## retrojwd

I don't think Im going to stop this movement.  I don't want to stop this movement.  If enough people think this is a worthy cause by all means have at it.  I just think its silly and sad.  I hope one day you get over irrational hatred of western cosplayers, I got nothing but love for all cosplayers.


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> I don't think Im going to stop this movement.  I don't want to stop this movement.  If enough people think this is a worthy cause by all means have at it.  I just think its silly and sad.  I hope one day you get over irrational hatred of western cosplayers, I got nothing but love for all cosplayers.


 
My reasons for joining this movement :
1. As an Anime fan I don't like seeing the Anime characters I like ruined by peoples who look nothing like my favorite Anime characters but imitate and claiming as my favorite Anime characters. I never see even just 1 western cosplayers who can successfully Cosplay as Anime characters.
2. As an Asian, I want to protect my root. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians, imitating other race are racism just like what you have known about the "black face" racism.

I have no personal issue with each western cosplayers, I don't hate them because they are born as westerners but because of their wrong doing ruining my favorite Anime characters and being racist to Asians. So the one who is irrational is western cosplayers because they don't care their action or making many peoples [ Anime fans ] sad [ bad Cosplay = ruining the characters ] and doing racism as long as they think they can have fun.


----------



## retrojwd

I have been informed this is some well known trolling. Congrats.


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> I have been informed this is some well known trolling. Congrats.


 
Troll are losers who speak nonsense to cause chaos so before you accuse someone as troll then you must first prove what they said as nonsense, if you can't then that just mean you incliding those who informed you that this is trolling can't accept and live in the reality mentioned by those peoples you accuse as troll.
You just can't accept the fact Japanese believes Anime characters based on Asians because it will shatters your hallucination that they are based on westerners like you, you can't accept the fact that western cosplayers always fail imitating Anime characters because Anime characters are not based on westerners. Learn to live in reality because hallucination are always lead to something bad [ hallucination different form imaganiation ] such as making other peoples sad and become a racist.


----------



## retrojwd

Keep on trolling, trolly.


----------



## whitekaj

So much for the smart asian stereotype... So you say we are being racist because we ruin anime cosplay which is japanese, and the reason why we ruin it is because of our physical traits and because of that we shouldn't be allowed to cosplay. I think the only one being racist its you, judging westerners and trying to stop them from cosplaying because they look differently and are "uglier" than asians. Well that's stupid. Honestly i think no one should be judged based on race or ethnicity. On the other hand, i can assure you are pretty stupid, not because you're asian, but because of this idiotic post. P.S.: i don't even cosplay, i just don't like people trying to limit my choices because of my race P.P.S.: You should expand your vocabulary, you wrote sicko far too many times


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the content or by the wannabe Asians in here trying to claim as Asian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you say.  You are such a nerd.  Otaku life forever my Chinese amigo!!!
Click to expand...

 
Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> Keep on trolling, trolly.


 
Keep living in your hallucination and not in reality, kid.


----------



## Kajune

whitekaj said:


> So much for the smart asian stereotype... So you say we are being racist because we ruin anime cosplay which is japanese, and the reason why we ruin it is because of our physical traits and because of that we shouldn't be allowed to cosplay. I think the only one being racist its you, judging westerners and trying to stop them from cosplaying because they look differently and are "uglier" than asians. Well that's stupid. Honestly i think no one should be judged based on race or ethnicity. On the other hand, i can assure you are pretty stupid, not because you're asian, but because of this idiotic post. P.S.: i don't even cosplay, i just don't like people trying to limit my choices because of my race P.P.S.: You should expand your vocabulary, you wrote sicko far too many times


 
1. Nope, not because of ruining Anime but because western cosplayers are imitating Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians [ because the characters are based on Asians ], imiating other race are racism such as the "black face' racism. I think you already know what black face so I don't need to explain it further to you.

2. Nope too, this movement are not founded because of the reason of uglyness, race, etc but because of western cosplayers are ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians. You either fail to read this topic fully or you try do derail this topic to make it look awfully bad to make peoples don't want to participate in this honorable movement, well congrats your attempt are failed.

Anyway you are the 3rd member here who just register to this forum to be able to reply this topic, I think that is because this topic have got 3 peoples who twit it and 84 peoples who recommend it on facebook so far.


----------



## retrojwd

Kajune said:


> retrojwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on trolling, trolly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep living in your hallucination and not in reality, kid.
Click to expand...


Lol, trolls are silly.


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retrojwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on trolling, trolly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep living in your hallucination and not in reality, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, trolls are silly.
Click to expand...

 
What important is I can accept the fact that Anime characters are based on Asians which Japanese also believed, I don't care much about what other peoples name-call me like you who insist in your hallucination that I'm a troll, keep trying to run away from reality by keep insisting that I'm just a troll.

I wonder what you call all those nearly 1000 Asians and Anime fans who have participated in this movement on the chanel alone, all are trolls too? Mwahahaha not counting other Asians and Anime fans who also agreed but they don't show up in youtube but you probably have encounter them in other websites, blogs, etc you were browsing so I don't need to post links to prove their existence.


----------



## Unkotare

There seem to be a lot of trolls 'playing roles' in this very thread...


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> There seem to be a lot of trolls 'playing roles' in this very thread...


 
How about yourself? I never accuse someone on the internet as troll becaue it just makes me looks like a wimpy weakling you have to call someone a stroll because I can't counter all of the things they said so I just ask someone if they are trolling or not.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.



Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.


----------



## retrojwd

I don't doubt there are 1000 people out there that are into this movement.  They probably aren't trolls.  OP is definitely a troll.


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.
Click to expand...

 
Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
Click to expand...


Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> I don't doubt there are 1000 people out there that are into this movement.  They probably aren't trolls.  OP is definitely a troll.


 
So what makes me a troll? You haven't been able to prove anything I said in here as nonsense? Are you angry at me for posting those pics from Japanese toys, ads and goverment's pamphlets? Well they are all also real and not fake stuff made by me.


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
Click to expand...

 
Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread started out sad and has gone downhill from there.


----------



## retrojwd

Kajune said:


> retrojwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt there are 1000 people out there that are into this movement.  They probably aren't trolls.  OP is definitely a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what makes me a troll? You haven't been able to prove anything I said in here as nonsense? Are you angry at me for posting those pics from Japanese toys, ads and goverment's pamphlets? Well they are all also real and not fake stuff made by me.
Click to expand...


Im not angry, im a little disappointed in myself that I spent any time at all yesterday trying to have a rational argument on the internet.  I don't have to prove anything.  You're having your troll fun and nothing will stop you.  So keep at it.  I think some people like arguing with a troll.


----------



## retrojwd

Unkotare said:


> This thread started out sad and has gone downhill from there.


You are not wrong.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
Click to expand...


So you're taking back everything you said in the op?


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retrojwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt there are 1000 people out there that are into this movement.  They probably aren't trolls.  OP is definitely a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what makes me a troll? You haven't been able to prove anything I said in here as nonsense? Are you angry at me for posting those pics from Japanese toys, ads and goverment's pamphlets? Well they are all also real and not fake stuff made by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not angry, im a little disappointed in myself that I spent any time at all yesterday trying to have a rational argument on the internet.  I don't have to prove anything.  You're having your troll fun and nothing will stop you.  So keep at it.  I think some people like arguing with a troll.
Click to expand...

 
In the end anything I posted in here are facts, that is the most important thing because something including a movement which based on lies will never last long.
Glad to know that Japanese including Japanese goverment support the foundation of this movement by believing Anime characters based on Asians. Imagine how awful it will be for this movement if Japanese believes Anime characters based on westerners.


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
Click to expand...

 
I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.

Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.


----------



## retrojwd




----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
Click to expand...


Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.


----------



## retrojwd




----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
Click to expand...

 
You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.

Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
Click to expand...


   And they DAMN well better stop dressing up like Elvis.
And they constantly steal our music for their karaoke fetish.

     We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs to cease and desist all use of American culture.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
Click to expand...


What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.


----------



## Kajune

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they're western.  Because you'd like them banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they DAMN well better stop dressing up like Elvis.
> And they constantly steal our music for their karaoke fetish.
> 
> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs to cease and desist all use of American culture.
Click to expand...

 
I also don't care about western music, vis, etc you probably think I will care about so go make those kind of movement and see how awful the reaction you will get, because :
- For example in music, no good logic to ban other peoples into music, are western peoples the only peoples who can sing in good english song? Nope but you still have the right because those music made by westerners but your act will be seen as discrimination.
- As for western culture stuff, you can only ban the one that clearly imitate western culture, are you going to say Lolita to be based on western culture too like many westerners is I see online who did that claim? If yes then just keep on hallucinating like that other person who insist to hallucinate that I'm a troll, mwahahaha


----------



## whitekaj

Kajune said:


> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the smart asian stereotype... So you say we are being racist because we ruin anime cosplay which is japanese, and the reason why we ruin it is because of our physical traits and because of that we shouldn't be allowed to cosplay. I think the only one being racist its you, judging westerners and trying to stop them from cosplaying because they look differently and are "uglier" than asians. Well that's stupid. Honestly i think no one should be judged based on race or ethnicity. On the other hand, i can assure you are pretty stupid, not because you're asian, but because of this idiotic post. P.S.: i don't even cosplay, i just don't like people trying to limit my choices because of my race P.P.S.: You should expand your vocabulary, you wrote sicko far too many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nope, not because of ruining Anime but because western cosplayers are imitating Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians [ because the characters are based on Asians ], imiating other race are racism such as the "black face' racism. I think you already know what black face so I don't need to explain it further to you.
> 
> 2. Nope too, this movement are not founded because of the reason of uglyness, race, etc but because of western cosplayers are ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians. You either fail to read this topic fully or you try do derail this topic to make it look awfully bad to make peoples don't want to participate in this honorable movement, well congrats your attempt are failed.
> 
> Anyway you are the 3rd member here who just register to this forum to be able to reply this topic, I think that is because this topic have got 3 peoples who twit it and 84 peoples who recommend it on facebook so far.
Click to expand...


Tell me more how characters like alucard are based on japanese people. Last time i checked alucard was an anime characters and was based on the lore of count dracula, which was based on a historical figure, Vlad III The impaler, who was born not in japan, but in hungary.

Racism: -The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specificto that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. As long as im concerned, im not deeming asian people inferior or superior by cosplaying so i would like to know how that is racism.

Honorable movement? This is nothing but a racist movement, trying to prevent western cosplayers from cosplaying anime characters because our traits are not the ideal for them.

I really hope you are a troll, because it is saddening to see someone so narrow minded.


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
Click to expand...

 
Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?

And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.


----------



## retrojwd

This guy is a troll, sadly there is a forums with around 1000 members that may not be trolling and actually believe this nonsense.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kajune said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I can't ban peoples which I don't have rights to and I don't want to stop peoples doing things that don't cause harm to other peoples which violates other peoples rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they DAMN well better stop dressing up like Elvis.
> And they constantly steal our music for their karaoke fetish.
> 
> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs to cease and desist all use of American culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't care about western music, vis, etc you probably think I will care about so go make those kind of movement and see how awful the reaction you will get, because :
> - For example in music, no good logic to ban other peoples into music, are western peoples the only peoples who can sing in good english song? Nope but you still have the right because those music made by westerners but your act will be seen as discrimination.
> - As for western culture stuff, you can only ban the one that clearly imitate western culture, are you going to say Lolita to be based on western culture too like many westerners is I see online who did that claim? If yes then just keep on hallucinating like that other person who insist to hallucinate that I'm a troll, mwahahaha
Click to expand...


   So what makes you think I give a rats ass about japan? Or cartoon characters for that matter?
   That you would actually start a thread about it is pretty pathetic to tell you the truth.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?
> 
> And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.
Click to expand...


I'm gonna wear super saiyan hair on halloween.  It'll be wonderful!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?
> 
> And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear super saiyan hair on halloween.  It'll be wonderful!
Click to expand...


   I'm proud to say I have no idea what super saiyan hair means.....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Behold!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?
> 
> And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear super saiyan hair on halloween.  It'll be wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm proud to say I have no idea what super saiyan hair means.....
Click to expand...


It's from a really ridiculous show I watched as a kid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> Behold!!!


Uuuuuuhh...thats a big negatory.


----------



## Kajune

whitekaj said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the smart asian stereotype... So you say we are being racist because we ruin anime cosplay which is japanese, and the reason why we ruin it is because of our physical traits and because of that we shouldn't be allowed to cosplay. I think the only one being racist its you, judging westerners and trying to stop them from cosplaying because they look differently and are "uglier" than asians. Well that's stupid. Honestly i think no one should be judged based on race or ethnicity. On the other hand, i can assure you are pretty stupid, not because you're asian, but because of this idiotic post. P.S.: i don't even cosplay, i just don't like people trying to limit my choices because of my race P.P.S.: You should expand your vocabulary, you wrote sicko far too many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nope, not because of ruining Anime but because western cosplayers are imitating Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians [ because the characters are based on Asians ], imiating other race are racism such as the "black face' racism. I think you already know what black face so I don't need to explain it further to you.
> 
> 2. Nope too, this movement are not founded because of the reason of uglyness, race, etc but because of western cosplayers are ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians. You either fail to read this topic fully or you try do derail this topic to make it look awfully bad to make peoples don't want to participate in this honorable movement, well congrats your attempt are failed.
> 
> Anyway you are the 3rd member here who just register to this forum to be able to reply this topic, I think that is because this topic have got 3 peoples who twit it and 84 peoples who recommend it on facebook so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me more how characters like alucard are based on japanese people. Last time i checked alucard was an anime characters and was based on the lore of count dracula, which was based on a historical figure, Vlad III The impaler, who was born not in japan, but in hungary.
> 
> Racism: -The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specificto that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. As long as im concerned, im not deeming asian people inferior or superior by cosplaying so i would like to know how that is racism.
> 
> Honorable movement? This is nothing but a racist movement, trying to prevent western cosplayers from cosplaying anime characters because our traits are not the ideal for them.
> 
> I really hope you are a troll, because it is saddening to see someone so narrow minded.
Click to expand...

 
Are you following that other member footsteps on using unlogical reason to claim Anime characters based on westerners? Story, setting, hair color, eyes color, etc except facial & body form never become as the factor of Anime characters appearance. So nope, even if the character are said to be based on vampire or something will still not turn their appearance to based on westerners.

1. Why do you think it is racist to imitate other race such as black face? Because imitating other race = you are trying to take away the identity of the race you try to imitate, each race are unique and each race take pride on their uniqueness including on their unique appearance, each race appearance are unique which make it possible for peoples including yourself to be able to tell who is Asian, who is African, etc. So nope you don't need to say or think that Asians are inferior to make your action of imitating Asians as racism. Black face never become ok if the intention is good, you know what I mean? If not then just say it so I will explain it more.

2. Still nope, this movement is based on the reason western cosplayers will always end up ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians when imitating Anime characters. Still not and will never be because of western cosplayers are different from Asians, well keep trying to derail this movement's reason, mwahahaha

Also like that other member, keep trying to hallucinate that I'm a troll because you can't accept to live in the reality of what I said which you can't prove to be wrong.


----------



## retrojwd

troll


----------



## Kajune

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking back everything you said in the op?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they DAMN well better stop dressing up like Elvis.
> And they constantly steal our music for their karaoke fetish.
> 
> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs to cease and desist all use of American culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't care about western music, vis, etc you probably think I will care about so go make those kind of movement and see how awful the reaction you will get, because :
> - For example in music, no good logic to ban other peoples into music, are western peoples the only peoples who can sing in good english song? Nope but you still have the right because those music made by westerners but your act will be seen as discrimination.
> - As for western culture stuff, you can only ban the one that clearly imitate western culture, are you going to say Lolita to be based on western culture too like many westerners is I see online who did that claim? If yes then just keep on hallucinating like that other person who insist to hallucinate that I'm a troll, mwahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what makes you think I give a rats ass about japan? Or cartoon characters for that matter?
> That you would actually start a thread about it is pretty pathetic to tell you the truth.
Click to expand...

 
If you don't care then why you keep replying this topic and my other topic with the subject of Anime? You care so much that you can't stop replying, just admit it mwahahaha


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?
> 
> And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear super saiyan hair on halloween.  It'll be wonderful!
Click to expand...

 
You mean Goku when turned into super saiyan mean as Japanese of wishing to be westerner?


----------



## retrojwd

that was a very troll like laugh


----------



## Unkotare

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs [sic] to cease and desist all use of American culture.



It's "Japanese."

You _are_ a "movement."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kajune said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> I and anyone like me who are Asians and Anime fans have the rights to this because :
> 1. Anime made by Asians, it become as Asian Pride and rights.
> 2. Anime made for Anime fans to watch and not for cosplayers to imitate so Anime fans have the rights over cosplayers.
> 
> Have you ever heard the news about one of hollywood movie studio who stopped making a live action from the Anime Akira because many Asians organizations and groups in u.s.a protested the cast chooice which supposedly have to be Asian cast [ like I said Anime characters based on Asians ] but that movie studio are chosing western cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they DAMN well better stop dressing up like Elvis.
> And they constantly steal our music for their karaoke fetish.
> 
> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs to cease and desist all use of American culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't care about western music, vis, etc you probably think I will care about so go make those kind of movement and see how awful the reaction you will get, because :
> - For example in music, no good logic to ban other peoples into music, are western peoples the only peoples who can sing in good english song? Nope but you still have the right because those music made by westerners but your act will be seen as discrimination.
> - As for western culture stuff, you can only ban the one that clearly imitate western culture, are you going to say Lolita to be based on western culture too like many westerners is I see online who did that claim? If yes then just keep on hallucinating like that other person who insist to hallucinate that I'm a troll, mwahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what makes you think I give a rats ass about japan? Or cartoon characters for that matter?
> That you would actually start a thread about it is pretty pathetic to tell you the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't care then why you keep replying this topic and my other topic with the subject of Anime? You care so much that you can't stop replying, just admit it mwahahaha
Click to expand...


    Just trying to see how far you'll go to try and justify your love of half naked cartoon characters.
   Well that and it's a slow day on USMB.


----------



## Roadrunner

Kajune said:


> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.


If you can't afford to get a life, could you please rent one?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?
> 
> And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear super saiyan hair on halloween.  It'll be wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Goku when turned into super saiyan mean as Japanese of wishing to be westerner?
Click to expand...


Goku's goal was always to reach Super Saiyan level 5!  Where he'd appear as a white westerner in a sweater vest and khaki's!


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs [sic] to cease and desist all use of American culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Japanese."
> 
> You _are_ a "movement."
Click to expand...

 
He is one of those american who hate Japanese so he still spell Japanese into the insulting term Jap, he probably hate Japanese because one of his families doing Japanese related things such as collecting Anime stuffs which consume his money or even worse one of his family wish to be Japanese.


----------



## Unkotare

Just when you think this thread can't get any more pathetic, the hopeless geek trolls are attracting the racist idiot trolls. This may cause the internet to implode.


----------



## Valerie

_Turning Japanese I think I'm turning Japanese I really think so..._


----------



## Kajune

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think the japanese need to stop dressing as disney princesses, marvel and dc superheroes, and all hollywood movie characters.  As a westerner I have a right to that. Those things are made for westerners not for Japanese people to dress up as.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they DAMN well better stop dressing up like Elvis.
> And they constantly steal our music for their karaoke fetish.
> 
> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs to cease and desist all use of American culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also don't care about western music, vis, etc you probably think I will care about so go make those kind of movement and see how awful the reaction you will get, because :
> - For example in music, no good logic to ban other peoples into music, are western peoples the only peoples who can sing in good english song? Nope but you still have the right because those music made by westerners but your act will be seen as discrimination.
> - As for western culture stuff, you can only ban the one that clearly imitate western culture, are you going to say Lolita to be based on western culture too like many westerners is I see online who did that claim? If yes then just keep on hallucinating like that other person who insist to hallucinate that I'm a troll, mwahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what makes you think I give a rats ass about japan? Or cartoon characters for that matter?
> That you would actually start a thread about it is pretty pathetic to tell you the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't care then why you keep replying this topic and my other topic with the subject of Anime? You care so much that you can't stop replying, just admit it mwahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to see how far you'll go to try and justify your love of half naked cartoon characters.
> Well that and it's a slow day on USMB.
Click to expand...

 
Weak excuse because you have been following my topic since I register in this forum.

And you are supposed to stop replying my topic now to prove you don't care about what I said and Anime, yet you can't because like I said you care sooooo much, mwahahaha


----------



## TheOldSchool

This looks pretty good to me:


----------



## retrojwd

There is that troll laugh again.  Anyone not think OP is a troll at this point?


----------



## Kajune

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?
> 
> And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear super saiyan hair on halloween.  It'll be wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Goku when turned into super saiyan mean as Japanese of wishing to be westerner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goku's goal was always to reach Super Saiyan level 5!  Where he'd appear as a white westerner in a sweater vest and khaki's!
Click to expand...

 
Actually Goku transformation into SS4 with turn his hair black is an indication that Japanese think Asians to be superior, there is other evidence of this from other Anime named Bleach where the main character final technique turning his hair black too. I'm sure there are other Anime like that which I haven't watch yet.

And nope, there will never be SS5.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my reaction about this? Well I don't care about cartoon disney stuff, I only care about Anime since I'm an Anime fan.
> 
> Anyway you should start making a movement for that because you have the right to and what you will be doing is right as long as you don't go on saying "the reason is because those peoples are not westerners so they can't imitate western characters", but I don't think you will be able to stay true to that because too many westerners join the kkk movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wrote was dripping with sarcasm.  Because of how stupid a stance it is.  Just like yours.  If you don't want to see a white guy dressed as Goku or a black girl dressed as sailor moon then you should probably move to Japan.  And get a pillow for your butt so it stops hurting so much.  Maybe you can get one with a 12 year old school girl on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the cause for this movement is not stupid because it is based on 2 solid reasons. Why don't you prove those 2 reasons are stupid?
> 
> And nope too, my taste for Anime still not reach the fanatic level so all of your advice for me are sound weird to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna wear super saiyan hair on halloween.  It'll be wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Goku when turned into super saiyan mean as Japanese of wishing to be westerner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goku's goal was always to reach Super Saiyan level 5!  Where he'd appear as a white westerner in a sweater vest and khaki's!
Click to expand...


 I have no idea what that means...but I know a good put down when I see one.


----------



## TheOldSchool

You know what?  This thread's inspired me!  WE NEED A SEXY WOMEN OF COSPLAY THREAD!  brb


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kajune said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they DAMN well better stop dressing up like Elvis.
> And they constantly steal our music for their karaoke fetish.
> 
> We should start a grass roots movement to force the japs to cease and desist all use of American culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't care about western music, vis, etc you probably think I will care about so go make those kind of movement and see how awful the reaction you will get, because :
> - For example in music, no good logic to ban other peoples into music, are western peoples the only peoples who can sing in good english song? Nope but you still have the right because those music made by westerners but your act will be seen as discrimination.
> - As for western culture stuff, you can only ban the one that clearly imitate western culture, are you going to say Lolita to be based on western culture too like many westerners is I see online who did that claim? If yes then just keep on hallucinating like that other person who insist to hallucinate that I'm a troll, mwahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what makes you think I give a rats ass about japan? Or cartoon characters for that matter?
> That you would actually start a thread about it is pretty pathetic to tell you the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't care then why you keep replying this topic and my other topic with the subject of Anime? You care so much that you can't stop replying, just admit it mwahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to see how far you'll go to try and justify your love of half naked cartoon characters.
> Well that and it's a slow day on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weak excuse because you have been following my topic since I register in this forum.
> 
> And you are supposed to stop replying my topic now to prove you don't care about what I said and Anime, yet you can't because like I said you care sooooo much, mwahahaha
Click to expand...


   Nah...pretty sure I just like trolling you.
 I bet you have one of those pillows ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> This looks pretty good to me:



     Now there's a hot non japanese chick ....


----------



## whitekaj

Kajune said:


> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the smart asian stereotype... So you say we are being racist because we ruin anime cosplay which is japanese, and the reason why we ruin it is because of our physical traits and because of that we shouldn't be allowed to cosplay. I think the only one being racist its you, judging westerners and trying to stop them from cosplaying because they look differently and are "uglier" than asians. Well that's stupid. Honestly i think no one should be judged based on race or ethnicity. On the other hand, i can assure you are pretty stupid, not because you're asian, but because of this idiotic post. P.S.: i don't even cosplay, i just don't like people trying to limit my choices because of my race P.P.S.: You should expand your vocabulary, you wrote sicko far too many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nope, not because of ruining Anime but because western cosplayers are imitating Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians [ because the characters are based on Asians ], imiating other race are racism such as the "black face' racism. I think you already know what black face so I don't need to explain it further to you.
> 
> 2. Nope too, this movement are not founded because of the reason of uglyness, race, etc but because of western cosplayers are ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians. You either fail to read this topic fully or you try do derail this topic to make it look awfully bad to make peoples don't want to participate in this honorable movement, well congrats your attempt are failed.
> 
> Anyway you are the 3rd member here who just register to this forum to be able to reply this topic, I think that is because this topic have got 3 peoples who twit it and 84 peoples who recommend it on facebook so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me more how characters like alucard are based on japanese people. Last time i checked alucard was an anime characters and was based on the lore of count dracula, which was based on a historical figure, Vlad III The impaler, who was born not in japan, but in hungary.
> 
> Racism: -The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specificto that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. As long as im concerned, im not deeming asian people inferior or superior by cosplaying so i would like to know how that is racism.
> 
> Honorable movement? This is nothing but a racist movement, trying to prevent western cosplayers from cosplaying anime characters because our traits are not the ideal for them.
> 
> I really hope you are a troll, because it is saddening to see someone so narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you following that other member footsteps on using unlogical reason to claim Anime characters based on westerners? Story, setting, hair color, eyes color, etc except facial & body form never become as the factor of Anime characters appearance. So nope, even if the character are said to be based on vampire or something will still not turn their appearance to based on westerners.
> 
> 1. Why do you think it is racist to imitate other race such as black face? Because imitating other race = you are trying to take away the identity of the race you try to imitate, each race are unique and each race take pride on their uniqueness including on their unique appearance, each race appearance are unique which make it possible for peoples including yourself to be able to tell who is Asian, who is African, etc. So nope you don't need to say or think that Asians are inferior to make your action of imitating Asians as racism. Black face never become ok if the intention is good, you know what I mean? If not then just say it so I will explain it more.
> 
> 2. Still nope, this movement is based on the reason western cosplayers will always end up ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians when imitating Anime characters. Still not and will never be because of western cosplayers are different from Asians, well keep trying to derail this movement's reason, mwahahaha
> 
> Also like that other member, keep trying to hallucinate that I'm a troll because you can't accept to live in the reality of what I said which you can't prove to be wrong.
Click to expand...


lol you completely avoided the fact some anime characters arent even asian, i proved my point but you are acting like those kids that just cover their ears and speak louder when someone tells them how they are wrong. I hoped you are a troll because you are complaining about something being racist using the most racist arguments i could think of, but whatever floats your boat, i dont even mind anymore haha, this isn't even a movement, because its never going to move forward, nothing this unreasonable would. OH BY THE WAY, WHAT NATIONALITY IS CHARIZARD, I DONT WANT TO TRY COSPLAYING IT AND END UP OFFENDING YOU HAHAHAHA


----------



## Kajune

whitekaj said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the smart asian stereotype... So you say we are being racist because we ruin anime cosplay which is japanese, and the reason why we ruin it is because of our physical traits and because of that we shouldn't be allowed to cosplay. I think the only one being racist its you, judging westerners and trying to stop them from cosplaying because they look differently and are "uglier" than asians. Well that's stupid. Honestly i think no one should be judged based on race or ethnicity. On the other hand, i can assure you are pretty stupid, not because you're asian, but because of this idiotic post. P.S.: i don't even cosplay, i just don't like people trying to limit my choices because of my race P.P.S.: You should expand your vocabulary, you wrote sicko far too many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nope, not because of ruining Anime but because western cosplayers are imitating Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians [ because the characters are based on Asians ], imiating other race are racism such as the "black face' racism. I think you already know what black face so I don't need to explain it further to you.
> 
> 2. Nope too, this movement are not founded because of the reason of uglyness, race, etc but because of western cosplayers are ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians. You either fail to read this topic fully or you try do derail this topic to make it look awfully bad to make peoples don't want to participate in this honorable movement, well congrats your attempt are failed.
> 
> Anyway you are the 3rd member here who just register to this forum to be able to reply this topic, I think that is because this topic have got 3 peoples who twit it and 84 peoples who recommend it on facebook so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me more how characters like alucard are based on japanese people. Last time i checked alucard was an anime characters and was based on the lore of count dracula, which was based on a historical figure, Vlad III The impaler, who was born not in japan, but in hungary.
> 
> Racism: -The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specificto that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. As long as im concerned, im not deeming asian people inferior or superior by cosplaying so i would like to know how that is racism.
> 
> Honorable movement? This is nothing but a racist movement, trying to prevent western cosplayers from cosplaying anime characters because our traits are not the ideal for them.
> 
> I really hope you are a troll, because it is saddening to see someone so narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you following that other member footsteps on using unlogical reason to claim Anime characters based on westerners? Story, setting, hair color, eyes color, etc except facial & body form never become as the factor of Anime characters appearance. So nope, even if the character are said to be based on vampire or something will still not turn their appearance to based on westerners.
> 
> 1. Why do you think it is racist to imitate other race such as black face? Because imitating other race = you are trying to take away the identity of the race you try to imitate, each race are unique and each race take pride on their uniqueness including on their unique appearance, each race appearance are unique which make it possible for peoples including yourself to be able to tell who is Asian, who is African, etc. So nope you don't need to say or think that Asians are inferior to make your action of imitating Asians as racism. Black face never become ok if the intention is good, you know what I mean? If not then just say it so I will explain it more.
> 
> 2. Still nope, this movement is based on the reason western cosplayers will always end up ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians when imitating Anime characters. Still not and will never be because of western cosplayers are different from Asians, well keep trying to derail this movement's reason, mwahahaha
> 
> Also like that other member, keep trying to hallucinate that I'm a troll because you can't accept to live in the reality of what I said which you can't prove to be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol you completely avoided the fact some anime characters arent even asian, i proved my point but you are acting like those kids that just cover their ears and speak louder when someone tells them how they are wrong. I hoped you are a troll because you are complaining about something being racist using the most racist arguments i could think of, but whatever floats your boat, i dont even mind anymore haha, this isn't even a movement, because its never going to move forward, nothing this unreasonable would. OH BY THE WAY, WHAT NATIONALITY IS CHARIZARD, I DONT WANT TO TRY COSPLAYING IT AND END UP OFFENDING YOU HAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

 
What kind of fact, your hallucination? Yea I better avoid that kind of "fact". Japanese themselves believes Anime characters based on Asians and yet you still trying to claim they are based on westerners? Not a smart way to do and you better avoid this topic because you won't be able to prove this wrong as long as you still hallucinating.


----------



## retrojwd

tsuri


----------



## Kajune

The foundation of this movement is supported both by Japanese and Japanese government so trying to prove this wrong by trying to say Anime characters based on westerners won't work unless the source [ images ] is from Japanese or Japanese government.


----------



## retrojwd

troll


----------



## whitekaj

Kajune said:


> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the smart asian stereotype... So you say we are being racist because we ruin anime cosplay which is japanese, and the reason why we ruin it is because of our physical traits and because of that we shouldn't be allowed to cosplay. I think the only one being racist its you, judging westerners and trying to stop them from cosplaying because they look differently and are "uglier" than asians. Well that's stupid. Honestly i think no one should be judged based on race or ethnicity. On the other hand, i can assure you are pretty stupid, not because you're asian, but because of this idiotic post. P.S.: i don't even cosplay, i just don't like people trying to limit my choices because of my race P.P.S.: You should expand your vocabulary, you wrote sicko far too many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nope, not because of ruining Anime but because western cosplayers are imitating Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians [ because the characters are based on Asians ], imiating other race are racism such as the "black face' racism. I think you already know what black face so I don't need to explain it further to you.
> 
> 2. Nope too, this movement are not founded because of the reason of uglyness, race, etc but because of western cosplayers are ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians. You either fail to read this topic fully or you try do derail this topic to make it look awfully bad to make peoples don't want to participate in this honorable movement, well congrats your attempt are failed.
> 
> Anyway you are the 3rd member here who just register to this forum to be able to reply this topic, I think that is because this topic have got 3 peoples who twit it and 84 peoples who recommend it on facebook so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me more how characters like alucard are based on japanese people. Last time i checked alucard was an anime characters and was based on the lore of count dracula, which was based on a historical figure, Vlad III The impaler, who was born not in japan, but in hungary.
> 
> Racism: -The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specificto that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. As long as im concerned, im not deeming asian people inferior or superior by cosplaying so i would like to know how that is racism.
> 
> Honorable movement? This is nothing but a racist movement, trying to prevent western cosplayers from cosplaying anime characters because our traits are not the ideal for them.
> 
> I really hope you are a troll, because it is saddening to see someone so narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you following that other member footsteps on using unlogical reason to claim Anime characters based on westerners? Story, setting, hair color, eyes color, etc except facial & body form never become as the factor of Anime characters appearance. So nope, even if the character are said to be based on vampire or something will still not turn their appearance to based on westerners.
> 
> 1. Why do you think it is racist to imitate other race such as black face? Because imitating other race = you are trying to take away the identity of the race you try to imitate, each race are unique and each race take pride on their uniqueness including on their unique appearance, each race appearance are unique which make it possible for peoples including yourself to be able to tell who is Asian, who is African, etc. So nope you don't need to say or think that Asians are inferior to make your action of imitating Asians as racism. Black face never become ok if the intention is good, you know what I mean? If not then just say it so I will explain it more.
> 
> 2. Still nope, this movement is based on the reason western cosplayers will always end up ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians when imitating Anime characters. Still not and will never be because of western cosplayers are different from Asians, well keep trying to derail this movement's reason, mwahahaha
> 
> Also like that other member, keep trying to hallucinate that I'm a troll because you can't accept to live in the reality of what I said which you can't prove to be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol you completely avoided the fact some anime characters arent even asian, i proved my point but you are acting like those kids that just cover their ears and speak louder when someone tells them how they are wrong. I hoped you are a troll because you are complaining about something being racist using the most racist arguments i could think of, but whatever floats your boat, i dont even mind anymore haha, this isn't even a movement, because its never going to move forward, nothing this unreasonable would. OH BY THE WAY, WHAT NATIONALITY IS CHARIZARD, I DONT WANT TO TRY COSPLAYING IT AND END UP OFFENDING YOU HAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of fact, your hallucination? Yea I better avoid that kind of "fact". Japanese themselves believes Anime characters based on Asians and yet you still trying to claim they are based on westerners? Not a smart way to do and you better avoid this topic because you won't be able to prove this wrong as long as you still hallucinating.
Click to expand...


So in the anime itself it is said that alucard is dracula, a character from western lore and you say alucard is based on asians? lol pal, you are not even trying to counter argue, just saying im hallucinating, even when i give you solid facts, and i noticed you have been doing this in many posts, its indeed funny that you say no one proves you wrong but when people do you refuse to listen


----------



## Darlene

Who cares? The western society is so convoluted that it's not surprising that any country would make fun of anything we westerners do. Get over it.


----------



## Moonglow

Kajune said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for info, most Anime fans world wide including in the west already think Anime characters like someone they love, respect, etc in reality especially in Japan where there are even public ceremonies where Anime fans there delcare certain Anime characters as their wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  It's super weird and creepy.  Grown men having sex with pillows with a depiction of a 13 year old in a sailor's outfit on it?  No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea it sounds very weird to some peoples, but hey as long as they don't harm other peoples rights then it is up to them and no one can ban them.
Click to expand...

yeah cum stained pillows ought to give them that sexual satisfaction all men seek...


----------



## ThirdTerm

*The popularity of cosplay in Japan encourages the misconception that cosplay is specifically a Japanese or Asian hobby. The term cosplay is Japanese in origin, but costume play was originally a hobby from the United States where it has historically been known as costuming as opposed to cosplaying. The hobby was then later picked up by the Japanese and reinvented by Americans.* For many years, costuming has had a widespread following and continues to experience growing popularity in North America and Europe, and has more recently spread throughout South America and Australia. Western cosplay's origins are based primarily in science fiction and fantasy fandoms. It is also more common for Western cosplayers to recreate characters from live-action series than it is for Japanese cosplayers. Western costumers also include subcultures of hobbyists who participate in Renaissance faires, live action role-playing games, and historical reenactments.






As early as 1975, a journalist described Trekkies as: smelling of assembly-line junk food, hugely consumed; the look is of people who consume it, habitually and at length; overfed and undernourished, eruptive of skin and flaccid of form, from the merely soft to the grotesquely obese.[17]

Cosplay - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kajune

whitekaj said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitekaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nope, not because of ruining Anime but because western cosplayers are imitating Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians [ because the characters are based on Asians ], imiating other race are racism such as the "black face' racism. I think you already know what black face so I don't need to explain it further to you.
> 
> 2. Nope too, this movement are not founded because of the reason of uglyness, race, etc but because of western cosplayers are ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians. You either fail to read this topic fully or you try do derail this topic to make it look awfully bad to make peoples don't want to participate in this honorable movement, well congrats your attempt are failed.
> 
> Anyway you are the 3rd member here who just register to this forum to be able to reply this topic, I think that is because this topic have got 3 peoples who twit it and 84 peoples who recommend it on facebook so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more how characters like alucard are based on japanese people. Last time i checked alucard was an anime characters and was based on the lore of count dracula, which was based on a historical figure, Vlad III The impaler, who was born not in japan, but in hungary.
> 
> Racism: -The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics, abilities, or qualities specificto that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. As long as im concerned, im not deeming asian people inferior or superior by cosplaying so i would like to know how that is racism.
> 
> Honorable movement? This is nothing but a racist movement, trying to prevent western cosplayers from cosplaying anime characters because our traits are not the ideal for them.
> 
> I really hope you are a troll, because it is saddening to see someone so narrow minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you following that other member footsteps on using unlogical reason to claim Anime characters based on westerners? Story, setting, hair color, eyes color, etc except facial & body form never become as the factor of Anime characters appearance. So nope, even if the character are said to be based on vampire or something will still not turn their appearance to based on westerners.
> 
> 1. Why do you think it is racist to imitate other race such as black face? Because imitating other race = you are trying to take away the identity of the race you try to imitate, each race are unique and each race take pride on their uniqueness including on their unique appearance, each race appearance are unique which make it possible for peoples including yourself to be able to tell who is Asian, who is African, etc. So nope you don't need to say or think that Asians are inferior to make your action of imitating Asians as racism. Black face never become ok if the intention is good, you know what I mean? If not then just say it so I will explain it more.
> 
> 2. Still nope, this movement is based on the reason western cosplayers will always end up ruining Anime characters and being racist towards Asians when imitating Anime characters. Still not and will never be because of western cosplayers are different from Asians, well keep trying to derail this movement's reason, mwahahaha
> 
> Also like that other member, keep trying to hallucinate that I'm a troll because you can't accept to live in the reality of what I said which you can't prove to be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol you completely avoided the fact some anime characters arent even asian, i proved my point but you are acting like those kids that just cover their ears and speak louder when someone tells them how they are wrong. I hoped you are a troll because you are complaining about something being racist using the most racist arguments i could think of, but whatever floats your boat, i dont even mind anymore haha, this isn't even a movement, because its never going to move forward, nothing this unreasonable would. OH BY THE WAY, WHAT NATIONALITY IS CHARIZARD, I DONT WANT TO TRY COSPLAYING IT AND END UP OFFENDING YOU HAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of fact, your hallucination? Yea I better avoid that kind of "fact". Japanese themselves believes Anime characters based on Asians and yet you still trying to claim they are based on westerners? Not a smart way to do and you better avoid this topic because you won't be able to prove this wrong as long as you still hallucinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in the anime itself it is said that alucard is dracula, a character from western lore and you say alucard is based on asians? lol pal, you are not even trying to counter argue, just saying im hallucinating, even when i give you solid facts, and i noticed you have been doing this in many posts, its indeed funny that you say no one proves you wrong but when people do you refuse to listen
Click to expand...

 
Well you still don't get it that story setting in a movie never automatically reflected on the characters, how about those many movies featuring Asian cast but they were said to be from outside of Asia, are their appearance suddenly change to reflect their origin in the story? Nope, so did you see the big flaw in your logic? If not then this is a more simple example, are all the peoples who are said to have come from Africa look like African to you?


----------



## Kajune

Darlene said:


> Who cares? The western society is so convoluted that it's not surprising that any country would make fun of anything we westerners do. Get over it.


 
I think there are over 100 Anime dedicated conventions all over the west, in u.s.a alone there are around 40 Anime dedicated convention which beat the number of cartoon dedicated conventions there by a large number. What do you think of the future for western cartoon and comic? They seem starting to disappear due to the more attractive feature Anime and Manga have.


----------



## retrojwd

Why are people still trying to argue logically with this troll?


----------



## Skull Pilot

I stopped watching cartoons when I discovered girls


----------



## Moonglow

Kajune said:


> The foundation of this movement is supported both by Japanese and Japanese government so trying to prove this wrong by trying to say Anime characters based on westerners won't work unless the source [ images ] is from Japanese or Japanese government.


Why yes, the Japanese government is always right and dedicated to ensuring Japanese anime hegemony..


----------



## Kajune

Skull Pilot said:


> I stopped watching cartoons when I discovered girls


 
Yea cartoon girls are nowhere near attractive, Anime girls are far better on any aspects.


----------



## Kajune

Moonglow said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation of this movement is supported both by Japanese and Japanese government so trying to prove this wrong by trying to say Anime characters based on westerners won't work unless the source [ images ] is from Japanese or Japanese government.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, the Japanese government is always right and dedicated to ensuring Japanese anime hegemony..
Click to expand...

 
I think some westerners have realized this and have started an anti Anime movement on the internet.


----------



## retrojwd

troll


----------



## Moonglow

Kajune said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation of this movement is supported both by Japanese and Japanese government so trying to prove this wrong by trying to say Anime characters based on westerners won't work unless the source [ images ] is from Japanese or Japanese government.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, the Japanese government is always right and dedicated to ensuring Japanese anime hegemony..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think some westerners have realized this and have started an anti Anime movement on the internet.
Click to expand...

Geeks at the helm!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Skull Pilot said:


> I stopped watching cartoons when I discovered girls



Same with video games.

Hey, maybe that will happen to the OP as well.


----------



## retrojwd

troll!


----------



## Darkwind

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is hilarious!


I have to agree.

One website and claims to be the penultimate authority on cosplay.  Too funny

I'd tell the OP no, but I fear his fledgling anime might suffer.   I just can't have that on My conscious.


----------



## Kajune

Moonglow said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation of this movement is supported both by Japanese and Japanese government so trying to prove this wrong by trying to say Anime characters based on westerners won't work unless the source [ images ] is from Japanese or Japanese government.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, the Japanese government is always right and dedicated to ensuring Japanese anime hegemony..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think some westerners have realized this and have started an anti Anime movement on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geeks at the helm!!
Click to expand...

 
You want to join those anti Anime movement?


----------



## TheOldSchool

OOOTTAAAKKKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Kajune said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation of this movement is supported both by Japanese and Japanese government so trying to prove this wrong by trying to say Anime characters based on westerners won't work unless the source [ images ] is from Japanese or Japanese government.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, the Japanese government is always right and dedicated to ensuring Japanese anime hegemony..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think some westerners have realized this and have started an anti Anime movement on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geeks at the helm!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to join those anti Anime movement?
Click to expand...

My kids enjoy it, some what, the eldest is more into anime but he was born in 1984. The youngest doesn't much care for it. and my wife buys the Hello Kitty crap. Myself, I have no indifference to the art form. But It's not for me, since the story line is so redundant...


----------



## Kajune

Science also have proved that there is no western cosplayers who could succeed on imitating Anime characters I challenge all of you racist westerners to prove you are right that good western cosplayers are really exist Anti western cosplayers


----------



## Darlene

I really don't give a shit about anime or manga (I do like some shows though) but Americans need to get over themselves. Probably half the world population (if not more) dislikes the U.S. and makes fun of it. We've given the world plenty of reason to dislike us.


----------



## Kajune

Darlene said:


> I really don't give a shit about anime or manga (I do like some shows though) but Americans need to get over themselves. Probably half the world population (if not more) dislikes the U.S. and makes fun of it. We've given the world plenty of reason to dislike us.


 
There are now around 40 convention deciated for Anime in u.s.a which held 1/year for each conventions, what do you think about that? That number largely beat the number of conventions there which dedicated for cartoon, cartoon are originally come from u.s.a and have been one of the income source for millions of american, now comic/cartoon sales have been drastically reduced while Manga/Anime sales have far exceeded comic/cartoon sales.


----------



## Darlene

Kajune said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't give a shit about anime or manga (I do like some shows though) but Americans need to get over themselves. Probably half the world population (if not more) dislikes the U.S. and makes fun of it. We've given the world plenty of reason to dislike us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are now around 40 convention deciated for Anime in u.s.a which held 1/year for each conventions, what do you think about that? That number largely beat the number of conventions there which dedicated for cartoon, cartoon are originally come from u.s.a and have been one of the income source for millions of american, now comic/cartoon sales have been drastically reduced while Manga/Anime sales have far exceeded comic/cartoon sales.
Click to expand...

That doesn't sway my opinion whatsoever.


----------



## Kajune

tinkerchel said:


> BTW this is the person who you are arguing with. Either this guy is trolling or not, he's been making himself around online on youtube, 4chan, tumblr for a few years now and the only way I found this post is because he's been spreading stuff on the Japan subreddit now for a few months.
> 
> *XXXXXXX*



You are the 4th member in here who registered just to be able to reply this topic, you have to be disappointed because the big majority of this forums members are not "kids' in real age or mindset so try your best to derail this topic and see the result.


----------



## tinkerchel

Kajune said:


> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this is the person who you are arguing with. Either this guy is trolling or not, he's been making himself around online on youtube, 4chan, tumblr for a few years now and the only way I found this post is because he's been spreading stuff on the Japan subreddit now for a few months.
> *
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 4th member in here who registered just to be able to reply this topic, you have to be disappointed because the big majority of this forums members are not "kids' in real age or mindset so try your best to derail this topic and see the result.
Click to expand...


Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.

The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.

But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.

Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.

Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.


----------



## Kajune

tinkerchel said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this is the person who you are arguing with. Either this guy is trolling or not, he's been making himself around online on youtube, 4chan, tumblr for a few years now and the only way I found this post is because he's been spreading stuff on the Japan subreddit now for a few months.
> *
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 4th member in here who registered just to be able to reply this topic, you have to be disappointed because the big majority of this forums members are not "kids' in real age or mindset so try your best to derail this topic and see the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.
> 
> The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.
Click to expand...


There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.



> But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.
> 
> Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.
> 
> Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.



The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.

As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".


----------



## tinkerchel

Kajune said:


> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this is the person who you are arguing with. Either this guy is trolling or not, he's been making himself around online on youtube, 4chan, tumblr for a few years now and the only way I found this post is because he's been spreading stuff on the Japan subreddit now for a few months.
> *
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 4th member in here who registered just to be able to reply this topic, you have to be disappointed because the big majority of this forums members are not "kids' in real age or mindset so try your best to derail this topic and see the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.
> 
> The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.
> 
> Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.
> 
> Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
Click to expand...


Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run. 

If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year. 

And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.


----------



## Kajune

tinkerchel said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this is the person who you are arguing with. Either this guy is trolling or not, he's been making himself around online on youtube, 4chan, tumblr for a few years now and the only way I found this post is because he's been spreading stuff on the Japan subreddit now for a few months.
> *
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 4th member in here who registered just to be able to reply this topic, you have to be disappointed because the big majority of this forums members are not "kids' in real age or mindset so try your best to derail this topic and see the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.
> 
> The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.
> 
> Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.
> 
> Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
Click to expand...

 
1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.

2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.

3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.


----------



## Bill Angel

There is an anime character called *  Levi Ackerman* (リヴァイ・アッカーマン _Rivai Akkāman_ ) who  is a a male character as depicted in this image:

He is a leading soldier in the Survey Corps, and is said to be "humanity's most powerful soldier."
See Levi Ackerman - Shingeki no Kyojin Wiki
At an Otakon convention in Baltimore, this character was portrayed by women:






Based on what one observes at these Otakon cosplay conventions, anime characters can be portrayed or interpreted not only by blacks and whites depicting Japanese characters, but women playing male characters, and men depicting female characters.
Does this bother some people?


----------



## Kajune

I personally don't like crossplayers myself, I'm sure the big majority of Anime fans especially male Anime fans also feel the same.


----------



## tinkerchel

Kajune said:


> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this is the person who you are arguing with. Either this guy is trolling or not, he's been making himself around online on youtube, 4chan, tumblr for a few years now and the only way I found this post is because he's been spreading stuff on the Japan subreddit now for a few months.
> *
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 4th member in here who registered just to be able to reply this topic, you have to be disappointed because the big majority of this forums members are not "kids' in real age or mindset so try your best to derail this topic and see the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.
> 
> The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.
> 
> Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.
> 
> Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.
> 
> 2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.
> 
> 3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.
Click to expand...

1. No, because its not physically harming anyone. Maybe if they start stabbing each other, yeah. As for the Akira live action, there is no proof on what you claim. If you look at articles, they still own the rights for the project but have had problems producing due to not getting greenlight. This is quite common for Hollywood to push ideas through the creative processing until they get approval from the producers. Plus you know about the live action Ghost in the Shell is confirmed with Scarlett Johanson and the live action Kite has been already done too. Both with main female american actress . So this proves people are going to do what they want and no one can stop them. Obviously this movement is doing shit to get to get these projects pulled because some have already happened or in production phase. You should maybe get on that.

2. I know two girls, Jessic Nigri was hired as a booth babe both in Japan and USA for a gaming company. They also hired a Japanese and Korean booth bade for he same character once so keeping the character's ethnicity wasn't a really a concern at all for them. And another american model was in a commercial cosplaying a video game character that was clearly very Asian looking. You said it doesn't matter because its no anime but most video games style characters the same way as anime characters.

3. I told you the word had a double meaning and it was just applied to cosplay by otaku. Obviously you don't understand how words sometimes change their meaning over time or when applied in context. Only hard core otaku in Japan would know the word. Most Japanese are not otaku and would not know what this word meant unless they would told it in the context of what you were talking about and maybe their will understand.


----------



## tinkerchel

Bill Angel said:


> There is an anime character called *  Levi Ackerman* (リヴァイ・アッカーマン _Rivai Akkāman_ ) who  is a a male character as depicted in this image:
> View attachment 33244
> He is a leading soldier in the Survey Corps, and is said to be "humanity's most powerful soldier."
> See Levi Ackerman - Shingeki no Kyojin Wiki
> At an Otakon convention in Baltimore, this character was portrayed by women:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what one observes at these Otakon cosplay conventions, anime characters can be portrayed or interpreted not only by blacks and whites depicting Japanese characters, but women playing male characters, and men depicting female characters.
> Does this bother some people?



I'm not going to lie, the cosplay pictures you posted you posted are pretty bad and is the standard at most cons but the people are just having fun and aren't really hurting anyone, unless they are super annoying like some anime fans at cons, and I think you know what I'm talking about. The ones that are loud, obnoxious, rude, and just somewhat publicly destructive and have no respect for other beings. But honestly it personally doesn't bother me that much if people crossdress or crossplay, I don't think they are trying to trick people intentionally and are just having fun or feel more comfortable dressed that way. 
And crossplay and crossdressing happens in Japan all the time. Just in some cases its more believable here. I have been tricked once by a male crossplayer. He was very believable as a woman in looks until but he was a bit nasally sounding when he talked which is how I knew but apparently a lot of guys never noticed and probably wouldn't unless they someone told the or if they got imitate. For some reason, Asians are just really good at crossdressing. 
Look at what happen in the PI recently with the murder. I'm pretty sure everyone knows what happen and he probably never could guess that something was off till they were alone in the hotel room. I honestly don't know what to think about this either since it's such a grey area for me. Do you think she should have told him right away that she was a man, or should that marine just assume the possibility because its common for the Philippines for crossdressers? A lot of people that I have talked to are mixed about this.


----------



## Kajune

tinkerchel said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 4th member in here who registered just to be able to reply this topic, you have to be disappointed because the big majority of this forums members are not "kids' in real age or mindset so try your best to derail this topic and see the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.
> 
> The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.
> 
> Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.
> 
> Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.
> 
> 2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.
> 
> 3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No, because its not physically harming anyone. Maybe if they start stabbing each other, yeah. As for the Akira live action, there is no proof on what you claim. If you look at articles, they still own the rights for the project but have had problems producing due to not getting greenlight. This is quite common for Hollywood to push ideas through the creative processing until they get approval from the producers. Plus you know about the live action Ghost in the Shell is confirmed with Scarlett Johanson and the live action Kite has been already done too. Both with main female american actress . So this proves people are going to do what they want and no one can stop them. Obviously this movement is doing shit to get to get these projects pulled because some have already happened or in production phase. You should maybe get on that.
> 
> 2. I know two girls, Jessic Nigri was hired as a booth babe both in Japan and USA for a gaming company. They also hired a Japanese and Korean booth bade for he same character once so keeping the character's ethnicity wasn't a really a concern at all for them. And another american model was in a commercial cosplaying a video game character that was clearly very Asian looking. You said it doesn't matter because its no anime but most video games style characters the same way as anime characters.
> 
> 3. I told you the word had a double meaning and it was just applied to cosplay by otaku. Obviously you don't understand how words sometimes change their meaning over time or when applied in context. Only hard core otaku in Japan would know the word. Most Japanese are not otaku and would not know what this word meant unless they would told it in the context of what you were talking about and maybe their will understand.
Click to expand...

 
1. There have been many news for this, weird how you still can't see it :
- Asian American community reaches out to Warner Bros. about AKIRA Racebending.com
- Fans Already Protesting the White-Washing of Akira Cast - The Moviefone Blog
As for their "excuse" of not being able to get the permission is just a simple excuse, the fact is they stopped the movie production after getting many protest from Asian's organizations in america. As for other Anime live action which hollywood insist to make using western cast, it does not matter because what important is you have seen how Asians don't like what hollywood doing, in other words those Asians feel insulted and that is the sign of racism in the decision of western cast used to play Asian roles. That is one of this movement's foundation.

2. You still haven't shown link to what you claim, look at what I did to support my claim. As for Asian made vg, not all the characters based on Asians, the only sure characters that based on Asians are Anime style vg.

3. It is actually you who don't realize that the big majority of Japanese are either Manga or Anime fans or both and it does not need to be a fanatic Anime fan to know the use of the term moeru and naeru, Japanese just simply think westerners are not cute [ not cute = not attractive for Japanese ], there have been many evidence for this such as :
- Japanese prefer to imitate Anime and other Asian based characters and not cartoon or other western based characters, see the evidence on curecos.com
- Dolls, action figures and othe western based fugurines are not sell well in Japan compared to the Asian [ like Anime ] based one.
- Japanese not choosing any westerners to form the sister group for AKB48 but instead choosing other Asians such as Indonesian [ become as JKT48 ] and Chinese.
- Etc


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.
> 
> The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.
> 
> Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.
> 
> Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.
> 
> 2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.
> 
> 3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No, because its not physically harming anyone. Maybe if they start stabbing each other, yeah. As for the Akira live action, there is no proof on what you claim. If you look at articles, they still own the rights for the project but have had problems producing due to not getting greenlight. This is quite common for Hollywood to push ideas through the creative processing until they get approval from the producers. Plus you know about the live action Ghost in the Shell is confirmed with Scarlett Johanson and the live action Kite has been already done too. Both with main female american actress . So this proves people are going to do what they want and no one can stop them. Obviously this movement is doing shit to get to get these projects pulled because some have already happened or in production phase. You should maybe get on that.
> 
> 2. I know two girls, Jessic Nigri was hired as a booth babe both in Japan and USA for a gaming company. They also hired a Japanese and Korean booth bade for he same character once so keeping the character's ethnicity wasn't a really a concern at all for them. And another american model was in a commercial cosplaying a video game character that was clearly very Asian looking. You said it doesn't matter because its no anime but most video games style characters the same way as anime characters.
> 
> 3. I told you the word had a double meaning and it was just applied to cosplay by otaku. Obviously you don't understand how words sometimes change their meaning over time or when applied in context. Only hard core otaku in Japan would know the word. Most Japanese are not otaku and would not know what this word meant unless they would told it in the context of what you were talking about and maybe their will understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. There have been many news for this, weird how you still can't see it :
> - Asian American community reaches out to Warner Bros. about AKIRA Racebending.com
> - Fans Already Protesting the White-Washing of Akira Cast - The Moviefone Blog
> As for their "excuse" of not being able to get the permission is just a simple excuse, the fact is they stopped the movie production after getting many protest from Asian's organizations in america. As for other Anime live action which hollywood insist to make using western cast, it does not matter because what important is you have seen how Asians don't like what hollywood doing, in other words those Asians feel insulted and that is the sign of racism in the decision of western cast used to play Asian roles. That is one of this movement's foundation.
> 
> 2. You still haven't shown link to what you claim, look at what I did to support my claim. As for Asian made vg, not all the characters based on Asians, the only sure characters that based on Asians are Anime style vg.
> 
> 3. It is actually you who don't realize that the big majority of Japanese are either Manga or Anime fans or both and it does not need to be a fanatic Anime fan to know the use of the term moeru and naeru, Japanese just simply think westerners are not cute [ not cute = not attractive for Japanese ], there have been many evidence for this such as :
> - Japanese prefer to imitate Anime and other Asian based characters and not cartoon or other western based characters, see the evidence on curecos.com
> - Dolls, action figures and othe western based fugurines are not sell well in Japan compared to the Asian [ like Anime ] based one.
> - Japanese not choosing any westerners to form the sister group for AKB48 but instead choosing other Asians such as Indonesian [ become as JKT48 ] and Chinese.
> - Etc
Click to expand...


Obviously they do find white people cute.  Almost all anime characters have "white people" features.  They sure don't look Japanese!!!  

Hey, don't hate us white people because we are SOOO cute.  

Also, funny how seriously you all take this crap.  Get a life!


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.
> 
> 2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.
> 
> 3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No, because its not physically harming anyone. Maybe if they start stabbing each other, yeah. As for the Akira live action, there is no proof on what you claim. If you look at articles, they still own the rights for the project but have had problems producing due to not getting greenlight. This is quite common for Hollywood to push ideas through the creative processing until they get approval from the producers. Plus you know about the live action Ghost in the Shell is confirmed with Scarlett Johanson and the live action Kite has been already done too. Both with main female american actress . So this proves people are going to do what they want and no one can stop them. Obviously this movement is doing shit to get to get these projects pulled because some have already happened or in production phase. You should maybe get on that.
> 
> 2. I know two girls, Jessic Nigri was hired as a booth babe both in Japan and USA for a gaming company. They also hired a Japanese and Korean booth bade for he same character once so keeping the character's ethnicity wasn't a really a concern at all for them. And another american model was in a commercial cosplaying a video game character that was clearly very Asian looking. You said it doesn't matter because its no anime but most video games style characters the same way as anime characters.
> 
> 3. I told you the word had a double meaning and it was just applied to cosplay by otaku. Obviously you don't understand how words sometimes change their meaning over time or when applied in context. Only hard core otaku in Japan would know the word. Most Japanese are not otaku and would not know what this word meant unless they would told it in the context of what you were talking about and maybe their will understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. There have been many news for this, weird how you still can't see it :
> - Asian American community reaches out to Warner Bros. about AKIRA Racebending.com
> - Fans Already Protesting the White-Washing of Akira Cast - The Moviefone Blog
> As for their "excuse" of not being able to get the permission is just a simple excuse, the fact is they stopped the movie production after getting many protest from Asian's organizations in america. As for other Anime live action which hollywood insist to make using western cast, it does not matter because what important is you have seen how Asians don't like what hollywood doing, in other words those Asians feel insulted and that is the sign of racism in the decision of western cast used to play Asian roles. That is one of this movement's foundation.
> 
> 2. You still haven't shown link to what you claim, look at what I did to support my claim. As for Asian made vg, not all the characters based on Asians, the only sure characters that based on Asians are Anime style vg.
> 
> 3. It is actually you who don't realize that the big majority of Japanese are either Manga or Anime fans or both and it does not need to be a fanatic Anime fan to know the use of the term moeru and naeru, Japanese just simply think westerners are not cute [ not cute = not attractive for Japanese ], there have been many evidence for this such as :
> - Japanese prefer to imitate Anime and other Asian based characters and not cartoon or other western based characters, see the evidence on curecos.com
> - Dolls, action figures and othe western based fugurines are not sell well in Japan compared to the Asian [ like Anime ] based one.
> - Japanese not choosing any westerners to form the sister group for AKB48 but instead choosing other Asians such as Indonesian [ become as JKT48 ] and Chinese.
> - Etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously they do find white people cute.  Almost all anime characters have "white people" features.  They sure don't look Japanese!!!
> 
> Hey, don't hate us white people because we are SOOO cute.
> 
> Also, funny how seriously you all take this crap.  Get a life!
Click to expand...

 
Keep hallucinating, you can't even provide any evidences to your claim.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.
> 
> 2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.
> 
> 3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No, because its not physically harming anyone. Maybe if they start stabbing each other, yeah. As for the Akira live action, there is no proof on what you claim. If you look at articles, they still own the rights for the project but have had problems producing due to not getting greenlight. This is quite common for Hollywood to push ideas through the creative processing until they get approval from the producers. Plus you know about the live action Ghost in the Shell is confirmed with Scarlett Johanson and the live action Kite has been already done too. Both with main female american actress . So this proves people are going to do what they want and no one can stop them. Obviously this movement is doing shit to get to get these projects pulled because some have already happened or in production phase. You should maybe get on that.
> 
> 2. I know two girls, Jessic Nigri was hired as a booth babe both in Japan and USA for a gaming company. They also hired a Japanese and Korean booth bade for he same character once so keeping the character's ethnicity wasn't a really a concern at all for them. And another american model was in a commercial cosplaying a video game character that was clearly very Asian looking. You said it doesn't matter because its no anime but most video games style characters the same way as anime characters.
> 
> 3. I told you the word had a double meaning and it was just applied to cosplay by otaku. Obviously you don't understand how words sometimes change their meaning over time or when applied in context. Only hard core otaku in Japan would know the word. Most Japanese are not otaku and would not know what this word meant unless they would told it in the context of what you were talking about and maybe their will understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. There have been many news for this, weird how you still can't see it :
> - Asian American community reaches out to Warner Bros. about AKIRA Racebending.com
> - Fans Already Protesting the White-Washing of Akira Cast - The Moviefone Blog
> As for their "excuse" of not being able to get the permission is just a simple excuse, the fact is they stopped the movie production after getting many protest from Asian's organizations in america. As for other Anime live action which hollywood insist to make using western cast, it does not matter because what important is you have seen how Asians don't like what hollywood doing, in other words those Asians feel insulted and that is the sign of racism in the decision of western cast used to play Asian roles. That is one of this movement's foundation.
> 
> 2. You still haven't shown link to what you claim, look at what I did to support my claim. As for Asian made vg, not all the characters based on Asians, the only sure characters that based on Asians are Anime style vg.
> 
> 3. It is actually you who don't realize that the big majority of Japanese are either Manga or Anime fans or both and it does not need to be a fanatic Anime fan to know the use of the term moeru and naeru, Japanese just simply think westerners are not cute [ not cute = not attractive for Japanese ], there have been many evidence for this such as :
> - Japanese prefer to imitate Anime and other Asian based characters and not cartoon or other western based characters, see the evidence on curecos.com
> - Dolls, action figures and othe western based fugurines are not sell well in Japan compared to the Asian [ like Anime ] based one.
> - Japanese not choosing any westerners to form the sister group for AKB48 but instead choosing other Asians such as Indonesian [ become as JKT48 ] and Chinese.
> - Etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously they do find white people cute.  Almost all anime characters have "white people" features.  They sure don't look Japanese!!!
> 
> Hey, don't hate us white people because we are SOOO cute.
> 
> Also, funny how seriously you all take this crap.  Get a life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep hallucinating, you can't even provide any evidences to your claim.
Click to expand...


Well, find me some Japanese looking anime characters.  All the ones I've seen have big round eyes . . .  but then again I'm not a fan of anime.  However, yes, they seem to like the "Caucasian" look from the characters that I've seen.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. ...




Every time you post I feel more and more pity for you. Holy shit, get a grip.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> Keep hallucinating, you can't even provide any evidences [sic] to your claim.




"Evidences"? Really?


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hallucinating, you can't even provide any evidences [sic] to your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Evidences"? Really?
Click to expand...

 
I already posted my evidence on this topic original post about Japanese who believe westerners look very different from Anime characters.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.


----------



## Kajune

Luddly Neddite said:


> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.


 
There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.


----------



## tinkerchel

It's funny how many people are against your claim. I have barely seen a single person that h


Kajune said:


> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck cares if they are kids or not. You seem like a big child in real life too. Plus there is a ton of ignorance in the world and I'm willing to accept that. I see nothing wrong with the majority of the members that have responded to this inane thread.
> 
> The fact you think this movement can actually equate to something real is a sad idea. It will never happen. It's not like you can force people to stop something just because you are butthurt about it. It's protected by freedom of speech and expression in most countries and does not harm anyone. Even acts of racist if you so call think this is covered by the 1st amendment or in other countries. As long as it is not physically hurting anyone apparently its okay even though a lot of people may not agree with it or like it. Plus most racism is fueled by ignorance, an example would be when a South Korean television show did Blackface once. They did not understand how it was offensive to some and I wouldn't expect them to honestly because of the cultural differences in how these societies. It's the same same way that the Japanese would not find that western nose racist. In fact, its barely offensive and not as bad as blackface. Not to say they aren't people in Japan that are truly racist, but its more towards other Asians(Korean and Chinese) and then maybe towards Americans and the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey you're free to waste your time on this since you have freedom of speech and you are probably American so you have that right to express how you feel as long as you don't become a terrorist of some sorts.
> 
> Though no one in their right mind will bother to waste their time on something so silly when there is more important things going on in the world. And you maybe like hey, there's a 1000 people already! But this thing has gone on for years now. I remember seeing you on the /cgl board and youtube. 1000 people over that time span is not really super expressive. Plus think about how many people that go to conventions every year around the world and who many actually care. I'm sure the number is way over a 1000. On average, most major cons bring in between 15-20k attendees. Plus if you really filling concerned you should start preaching at these cons because no one will take you seriously online anymore.
> 
> Plus I'm sure some Japanese are reaping the cash cow since they export so much cosplay items overseas and all these anime conventions overall. I'm sure these people have no problem with this, since their ecomony and the yen has actually weaken over that last few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.
> 
> 2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.
> 
> 3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No, because its not physically harming anyone. Maybe if they start stabbing each other, yeah. As for the Akira live action, there is no proof on what you claim. If you look at articles, they still own the rights for the project but have had problems producing due to not getting greenlight. This is quite common for Hollywood to push ideas through the creative processing until they get approval from the producers. Plus you know about the live action Ghost in the Shell is confirmed with Scarlett Johanson and the live action Kite has been already done too. Both with main female american actress . So this proves people are going to do what they want and no one can stop them. Obviously this movement is doing shit to get to get these projects pulled because some have already happened or in production phase. You should maybe get on that.
> 
> 2. I know two girls, Jessic Nigri was hired as a booth babe both in Japan and USA for a gaming company. They also hired a Japanese and Korean booth bade for he same character once so keeping the character's ethnicity wasn't a really a concern at all for them. And another american model was in a commercial cosplaying a video game character that was clearly very Asian looking. You said it doesn't matter because its no anime but most video games style characters the same way as anime characters.
> 
> 3. I told you the word had a double meaning and it was just applied to cosplay by otaku. Obviously you don't understand how words sometimes change their meaning over time or when applied in context. Only hard core otaku in Japan would know the word. Most Japanese are not otaku and would not know what this word meant unless they would told it in the context of what you were talking about and maybe their will understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. There have been many news for this, weird how you still can't see it :
> - Asian American community reaches out to Warner Bros. about AKIRA Racebending.com
> - Fans Already Protesting the White-Washing of Akira Cast - The Moviefone Blog
> As for their "excuse" of not being able to get the permission is just a simple excuse, the fact is they stopped the movie production after getting many protest from Asian's organizations in america. As for other Anime live action which hollywood insist to make using western cast, it does not matter because what important is you have seen how Asians don't like what hollywood doing, in other words those Asians feel insulted and that is the sign of racism in the decision of western cast used to play Asian roles. That is one of this movement's foundation.
> 
> 2. You still haven't shown link to what you claim, look at what I did to support my claim. As for Asian made vg, not all the characters based on Asians, the only sure characters that based on Asians are Anime style vg.
> 
> 3. It is actually you who don't realize that the big majority of Japanese are either Manga or Anime fans or both and it does not need to be a fanatic Anime fan to know the use of the term moeru and naeru, Japanese just simply think westerners are not cute [ not cute = not attractive for Japanese ], there have been many evidence for this such as :
> - Japanese prefer to imitate Anime and other Asian based characters and not cartoon or other western based characters, see the evidence on curecos.com
> - Dolls, action figures and othe western based fugurines are not sell well in Japan compared to the Asian [ like Anime ] based one.
> - Japanese not choosing any westerners to form the sister group for AKB48 but instead choosing other Asians such as Indonesian [ become as JKT48 ] and Chinese.
> - Etc
Click to expand...


It's funny how almost every single person that has posted in here really thinks you are ridiculous.  

And you keep asking for proof when you can just google and see that Akira is still in production. If you weren't so lazy you can do the research like some people and see that its still going on. I read your links and it never said nothing happen or was resolved. Warner bros. never responded to them and stopped the project. And nothing else online says otherwise either. This is poor evidence. Plus there a lot of Japanese video games that are not in the traditional anime-style with asian characters, maybe if you didn't limit yourself to 2-d hentai and gal games you would know. 

And bringing up these terms are kinda getting repetitive and not really relevant. It doesn't matter anymore to me because I will still get tons of compliments and get called cute by Japanese when I cosplay at the conventions.


----------



## Kajune

tinkerchel said:


> It's funny how many people are against your claim. I have barely seen a single person that h
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are nealy 1000 peoples on the channel alone who take part in this movement so keep hallucinating that this movement don't exist. And nope, freedom of speech and expression are still limited by other peoples rights, someone can't just speak or express themselves which hurt other peoples rights. When western cosplayers express themselves by cosplaying Anime characters are hurting Anime fans and insulting [ racism ] against Asians.
> 
> The channel is not the only gathering place for the supporter of this movement, see the group to. Especially go see other websites, blogs, etc where you will find peoples who have the same opinion as this movement's.
> 
> As for what Japanese think, if you direcly go asking a Japanese about western cosplayers then you will see that from all Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese. Try searching the term "moeru" vs "naeru" to know more about this fact, like I said you are just a "kid".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have are not reading what I'm saying, I never denied the existence of a 1000 people or your movement that you said support the claim. I'm saying it's not a very impressive number to follow considering the amount of time and work you put in to this. And I know you are not only posting here and have used other networks because there is a long trail left behind. And I mention the limitation of freedom of speech and while you are in your rights to proclaim these freedoms right now like you are, other people against your opinions are too. And I already mention racism and how that works with freedom of speech. Cosplay doesn't physically hurt anyone or impede another's personal right to do what they want. Telling people they can't cosplay because someone else feels insulted or butthurt which actually impede that own's person's right to cosplay or wear what they want. Plus people around the world get offended and insulted all the time by other cultures and no one starts a movement to do anything about it because most people are mature enough to deal with it and accept that is doesn't hurt anyone physically in the long run.
> 
> If I do know how most Japanese thinks bout western cosplayers. A few companies have actually invited caucasian models to be booth babes and cosplay in commercials here. In fact, I was at Tokyo Game Show last month and they were white cosplayers and no one cared. If there were an Japanese that did not like it they would never voice they would never said anything anyways because a large chunk of Japanese people are non-confrontation, at least not in public. I'm sure there is a 2chan board that some voice their opinion about this, but there is still nothing they can do about it. Many Japanese are xenophobic so I will not be surprised that they would voice their opinions on the internet privately. I'm pretty sure though that Jump Festa! and Comiket will have white cosplayers again this year.
> 
> And I think when some Japanese say naeru and moeru in to the context of cosplay its means it contrasts, which is true, because it will never be the same when compared. It can be used to describe many different things though besides cosplay. Plus moeru and naeru are not exclusive words used to cosplay, they are just verbs used a lot that just eventually just got associated with the topic. In fact, I think the term "moe" that a lot of otaku like to use came from "moeru" which is probably why it go applied to cosplay by most otaku in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So you are saying insulting someone that are not hurting their body will never work to be against of? Well keep hallucinating, there have been many anti racism that have succeed including related with Anime, did you know there is a movement in u.s.a from the Asian organizations there who are against one of hollywood studio? They succeed in stopping that movie studio from making a live action from the Anime Akira which the movie studio made before by using western cast.
> 
> 2. No I never heard any western cosplayers hired by Japanese company to Cosplay in Japan, there is only 1 western cosplayer I know which hired by Japanese company and that is to Cosplay in u.s.a and the character she is imitating also not an Anime character. As for western cosplayers in Japan, they are just tourist who want to show off their Cosplay in Japan and not hired by Japanese to become as booth babes. If you really not speaking nonsense about this then show me evidence to what you stated.
> 
> 3. Nope, most Japanese who know Anime and Cosplay use the term moeru and naeru to describe cosplayers who look like the Anime characters they imitate or not, and the term naeru mostly used by Japanese against western cosplayers they seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. No, because its not physically harming anyone. Maybe if they start stabbing each other, yeah. As for the Akira live action, there is no proof on what you claim. If you look at articles, they still own the rights for the project but have had problems producing due to not getting greenlight. This is quite common for Hollywood to push ideas through the creative processing until they get approval from the producers. Plus you know about the live action Ghost in the Shell is confirmed with Scarlett Johanson and the live action Kite has been already done too. Both with main female american actress . So this proves people are going to do what they want and no one can stop them. Obviously this movement is doing shit to get to get these projects pulled because some have already happened or in production phase. You should maybe get on that.
> 
> 2. I know two girls, Jessic Nigri was hired as a booth babe both in Japan and USA for a gaming company. They also hired a Japanese and Korean booth bade for he same character once so keeping the character's ethnicity wasn't a really a concern at all for them. And another american model was in a commercial cosplaying a video game character that was clearly very Asian looking. You said it doesn't matter because its no anime but most video games style characters the same way as anime characters.
> 
> 3. I told you the word had a double meaning and it was just applied to cosplay by otaku. Obviously you don't understand how words sometimes change their meaning over time or when applied in context. Only hard core otaku in Japan would know the word. Most Japanese are not otaku and would not know what this word meant unless they would told it in the context of what you were talking about and maybe their will understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. There have been many news for this, weird how you still can't see it :
> - Asian American community reaches out to Warner Bros. about AKIRA Racebending.com
> - Fans Already Protesting the White-Washing of Akira Cast - The Moviefone Blog
> As for their "excuse" of not being able to get the permission is just a simple excuse, the fact is they stopped the movie production after getting many protest from Asian's organizations in america. As for other Anime live action which hollywood insist to make using western cast, it does not matter because what important is you have seen how Asians don't like what hollywood doing, in other words those Asians feel insulted and that is the sign of racism in the decision of western cast used to play Asian roles. That is one of this movement's foundation.
> 
> 2. You still haven't shown link to what you claim, look at what I did to support my claim. As for Asian made vg, not all the characters based on Asians, the only sure characters that based on Asians are Anime style vg.
> 
> 3. It is actually you who don't realize that the big majority of Japanese are either Manga or Anime fans or both and it does not need to be a fanatic Anime fan to know the use of the term moeru and naeru, Japanese just simply think westerners are not cute [ not cute = not attractive for Japanese ], there have been many evidence for this such as :
> - Japanese prefer to imitate Anime and other Asian based characters and not cartoon or other western based characters, see the evidence on curecos.com
> - Dolls, action figures and othe western based fugurines are not sell well in Japan compared to the Asian [ like Anime ] based one.
> - Japanese not choosing any westerners to form the sister group for AKB48 but instead choosing other Asians such as Indonesian [ become as JKT48 ] and Chinese.
> - Etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how almost every single person that has posted in here really thinks you are ridiculous.
> 
> And you keep asking for proof when you can just google and see that Akira is still in production. If you weren't so lazy you can do the research like some people and see that its still going on. I read your links and it never said nothing happen or was resolved. Warner bros. never responded to them and stopped the project. And nothing else online says otherwise either. This is poor evidence. Plus there a lot of Japanese video games that are not in the traditional anime-style with asian characters, maybe if you didn't limit yourself to 2-d hentai and gal games you would know.
> 
> And bringing up these terms are kinda getting repetitive and not really relevant. It doesn't matter anymore to me because I will still get tons of compliments and get called cute by Japanese when I cosplay at the conventions.
Click to expand...

 
1. Nope, show me link which proved Akira still being produced.

2. I know Asian vg not only use Manga art style in 2D and 3D but also realism style such as with the Samurai Warriors series.

3. Keep hallucinating because Japanese themselves believes Anime characters based on Asians and not westerners.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.
Click to expand...


Obviously, instead of watching Anime, you should be attending school and learning how to write in proper English!


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hallucinating, you can't even provide any evidences [sic] to your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Evidences"? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted my evidence on this topic original post about Japanese who believe westerners look very different from Anime characters.
Click to expand...


Have you thought about growing up? Maybe just a little?


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, instead of watching Anime, you should be attending school and learning how to write in proper English!
Click to expand...

 
Nope because this is who I'm, someone with broken english.


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hallucinating, you can't even provide any evidences [sic] to your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Evidences"? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted my evidence on this topic original post about Japanese who believe westerners look very different from Anime characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you thought about growing up? Maybe just a little?
Click to expand...

 
How about you stop speaking nonsense on the internet?


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, instead of watching Anime, you should be attending school and learning how to write in proper English!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope because this is who I'm, someone with broken english.
Click to expand...


That's because you are too busy living in your fantasy Anime world instead of concentrating on more important things.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> How about you stop speaking nonsense on the internet?




You are the last person who should be offering such advice, otaku.


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, instead of watching Anime, you should be attending school and learning how to write in proper English!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope because this is who I'm, someone with broken english.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are too busy living in your fantasy Anime world instead of concentrating on more important things.
Click to expand...

 
This issue is important to hundreds millions of Anime fans


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stop speaking nonsense on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the last person who should be offering such advice, otaku.
Click to expand...

 
You are just angry because anything you said on this topic so far are just your hallucination, no evidence at all.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stop speaking nonsense on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the last person who should be offering such advice, otaku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry because anything you said on this topic so far are just your hallucination, no evidence at all.
Click to expand...



The act is already boring, sock.


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stop speaking nonsense on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the last person who should be offering such advice, otaku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry because anything you said on this topic so far are just your hallucination, no evidence at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The act is already boring, sock.
Click to expand...

 
Ask the admin and he/she will tell you that I'm a unique ID, not associated with other IP in this forum. You just hate me and this movement so it is very hard for you to accept that I'm real and not someone's joke.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stop speaking nonsense on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the last person who should be offering such advice, otaku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry because anything you said on this topic so far are just your hallucination, no evidence at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The act is already boring, sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the admin and he/she will tell you that I'm a unique ID, not associated with other IP in this forum. You just hate me and this movement so it is very hard for you to accept that I'm real and not someone's joke.
Click to expand...



There is no "movement," and nobody hates you. Anyone who gives enough of a shit to think anything about you feels nothing but pity and embarrassment for you. Go outside and get some fresh air, otaku.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> it is very hard for you to accept that I'm real and not someone's joke.




You most certainly are someone's joke. You just seem to be the only one who doesn't realize it.


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you stop speaking nonsense on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the last person who should be offering such advice, otaku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry because anything you said on this topic so far are just your hallucination, no evidence at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The act is already boring, sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the admin and he/she will tell you that I'm a unique ID, not associated with other IP in this forum. You just hate me and this movement so it is very hard for you to accept that I'm real and not someone's joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "movement," and nobody hates you. Anyone who gives enough of a shit to think anything about you feels nothing but pity and embarrassment for you. Go outside and get some fresh air, otaku.
Click to expand...

 
That is what you are hallucinating, again show evidence to anything you claimed or keep proving yourself to be just hallucinating.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the last person who should be offering such advice, otaku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just angry because anything you said on this topic so far are just your hallucination, no evidence at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The act is already boring, sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask the admin and he/she will tell you that I'm a unique ID, not associated with other IP in this forum. You just hate me and this movement so it is very hard for you to accept that I'm real and not someone's joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "movement," and nobody hates you. Anyone who gives enough of a shit to think anything about you feels nothing but pity and embarrassment for you. Go outside and get some fresh air, otaku.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what you are hallucinating, again show evidence to anything you claimed or keep proving yourself to be just hallucinating.
Click to expand...



To what "claims" are you referring, makeinu?


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, instead of watching Anime, you should be attending school and learning how to write in proper English!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope because this is who I'm, someone with broken english.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are too busy living in your fantasy Anime world instead of concentrating on more important things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This issue is important to hundreds millions of Anime fans
Click to expand...


----------



## retrojwd

Looks like people are still trying to be logical with this bottom feeding troll.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, instead of watching Anime, you should be attending school and learning how to write in proper English!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope because this is who I'm, someone with broken english.
Click to expand...




Why?


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> Looks like people are still trying to be logical with this bottom feeding troll.


 
Someone have said that since more than 8 years ago and will continue to be as long as there are peoples with mentality like you who can't accept to accept the reality they don't like.

I said you have weak mentality because you repeatedly keep saying and trying to convince peoples at least in this forum that I'm just trolling but you just keep on checking on this topic and even worse keep replying this topic, that is because deep inside you know I'm serious but because of you weak mentality you can't accept that and have to fabricate something such as trying to believe as a troll in order to make you feel good about your weak mentality, you are pitiful.


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bizarre non-issue to get all upset about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds millions of Anime fans in the world and for the majority of them Anime characters already like the peoples they love, respect, etc in reality, that is because Anime characters have a very big attractions which proven by most peoples who Cosplay in the world are prefer to imitate Anime characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, instead of watching Anime, you should be attending school and learning how to write in proper English!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope because this is who I'm, someone with broken english.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

 
I'm not the type who change to make other peoples like me, I change to be a better person than my previous version.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> I'm not the type who change [sic] to make other peoples [sic] like me, [sic] I change to be a better person than my previous version.




Are you the type "who change"  to become at least semi-literate, you drooling moron?


----------



## retrojwd

Kajune said:


> retrojwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like people are still trying to be logical with this bottom feeding troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone have said that since more than 8 years ago and will continue to be as long as there are peoples with mentality like you who can't accept to accept the reality they don't like.
> 
> I said you have weak mentality because you repeatedly keep saying and trying to convince peoples at least in this forum that I'm just trolling but you just keep on checking on this topic and even worse keep replying this topic, that is because deep inside you know I'm serious but because of you weak mentality you can't accept that and have to fabricate something such as trying to believe as a troll in order to make you feel good about your weak mentality, you are pitiful.
Click to expand...


I keep checking this topic cause I'm bored.  I keep replying that you're a troll to try to warn people to not waste their time like I did. 

"The main tool of the troll is accusation. It's a form of psychological torture, to break you down by turning your words against you, twisting your statements and pounding away at one aspect of your viewpoint. No matter what you declare, the troll will question you as a person. Understand this immediately: it's you as a person that they are attacking."


----------



## Kajune

retrojwd said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retrojwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like people are still trying to be logical with this bottom feeding troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone have said that since more than 8 years ago and will continue to be as long as there are peoples with mentality like you who can't accept to accept the reality they don't like.
> 
> I said you have weak mentality because you repeatedly keep saying and trying to convince peoples at least in this forum that I'm just trolling but you just keep on checking on this topic and even worse keep replying this topic, that is because deep inside you know I'm serious but because of you weak mentality you can't accept that and have to fabricate something such as trying to believe as a troll in order to make you feel good about your weak mentality, you are pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep checking this topic cause I'm bored.  I keep replying that you're a troll to try to warn people to not waste their time like I did.
> 
> "The main tool of the troll is accusation. It's a form of psychological torture, to break you down by turning your words against you, twisting your statements and pounding away at one aspect of your viewpoint. No matter what you declare, the troll will question you as a person. Understand this immediately: it's you as a person that they are attacking."
Click to expand...

 
Just keep living in your hallucination created by your weak mentality to face reality, in the end you can't stop what Japanese believed about Anime characters based on Asians and what Anime fans including me believed about western cosplayers must stop ruining Anime characters by stop cosplaying Anime characters. I will show you how to live like a real human is with good mentality, from here on I will stop replying to your posting and show that a real human have to stick to their own words to deserve to be human, unlike you who keep calling me a troll but continue on to reply to me, pitiful.


----------



## Kajune

Looking at the of this topic statistic, this topic almost have 100 recommendations on facebook.


----------



## Kajune

The julien bland case are causing more Japanese to dislike not only western cosplayers but also westerners in general.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Kajune

How many of you who know about that julien bland scmbag?


----------



## Kajune

So far only Asianswho can make Anime up to this day.


----------



## Kajune

This movement is for Asians and Anime fans.


----------



## Unkotare

The only "movement" you represent is the kind that gets flushed, headcase.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> The only "movement" you represent is the kind that gets flushed, headcase.


----------



## Pogo

Wtf is a "cosplayer"?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pogo said:


> Wtf is a "cosplayer"?



It's when a bunch of meganerds dress up as 13 year old anime girls.


----------



## Kajune

Pogo said:


> Wtf is a "cosplayer"?


 
Cosplayer = someone who imitate Anime/Asian characters [ originally ].

You can see hundreds thousands western cosplayers in here trying their best to be/look like Asian at www.cosplay.com


----------



## Kajune

New evidence supporting this movement Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians


----------



## Unkotare

Otaku-boy needs a shrink, and fast.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Wtf is a "cosplayer"?



A dork.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> New evidence supporting this movement Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians



Japanese people LOVE Americans.    They want to be just like us.


----------



## ChrisL

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is a "cosplayer"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's when a bunch of meganerds dress up as 13 year old anime girls.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, my eyes!


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> New evidence supporting this movement Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese people LOVE Americans.    They want to be just like us.
Click to expand...

 
That is in kkk members hallucination who don't live in reality but in their hallucination where they believe the west is the source of anything awesome in the world and peoples worship them, awful.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> New evidence supporting this movement Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese people LOVE Americans.    They want to be just like us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is in kkk members hallucination who don't live in reality but in their hallucination where they believe the west is the source of anything awesome in the world and peoples worship them, awful.
Click to expand...


That's just not true.  Most Japanese people love the United States.  

In Japan, 72% currently express a favorable opinion of the U.S., up from 50% four years ago. America’s image in Japan improved dramatically in 2011, due in part to American relief efforts following the devastating March 2011 earthquake and tsunami. Fully 85% of Japanese respondents expressed a positive view of the U.S. in last year’s poll.


----------



## Kajune

The survey is not about if Japanese find westerners attractive.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> The survey is not about if Japanese find westerners attractive.



Sure they do.  That's why all their cartoons look like us.


----------



## Kajune

That is only in your and other racist kkk [ well they are all racist ] members imagination who defiles are reality that don't support their believe that westerners are superior that anyone want to be/look like westerners.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> That is only in your and other racist kkk [ well they are all racist ] members imagination who defiles are reality that don't support their believe that westerners are superior that anyone want to be/look like westerners.



Face facts.  Japanese people LOVE Americans and they draw their cartoons to look like Caucasians.


----------



## NightcrawlerHTX

Oh, and just to inform you, that photo was from an airline commercial that poked fun at not only Westerners, but anyone that wasn't Asian. It was pulled and since apologized for. Using that to try and get your point across was not all that smart.

Nippon airlines apologises for racist advert that pokes fun at Westerners big noses and blonde hair Daily Mail Online


----------



## ThamarBunny

Kajune,
Yes, I did sign up just to reply to this post. I also understand that you feel very strongly about your stance, and I probably will do very little to change your mind about this fact. I have studied anime from an academic standpoint and agree that, despite hair or eye color, that most anime characters are Asian. What I am going to do is simply name a few manga and anime that feature western characters. These are characters which are explicitly stated to be of non-asian descent in the narrative. 

1. Oscar, Marie, and most of the characters from Rose of Versailles. Yes, I'll start with the classic, especially since Marie Antoinette was a real person, who was really French. The author of this lovely series is not shy about the casts origins as it is a historical drama. 

2. Victorique from Gosick. Another great anime. This one is very simply because the main character Kujo, who is japanese, is considered the extreme foreigner in this situation. Granted, the setting for this one is another fictional kingdom, however it can be inferred by the relevance of the Russo-Japanese war that they are part of the, at one point, Russian states.

3. Palco Folgore from Zatch Bell. The stereotypical westerner. Seriously, do you really want to claim him? Though he is awesome, he is also a murderer.

I could go on more, but that would be unnecessarily long winded. You absolutely have the right to voice your opinion, but please do a bit more research before you make overreaching statements.


----------



## ChrisL

ThamarBunny said:


> Kajune,
> Yes, I did sign up just to reply to this post. I also understand that you feel very strongly about your stance, and I probably will do very little to change your mind about this fact. I have studied anime from an academic standpoint and agree that, despite hair or eye color, that most anime characters are Asian. What I am going to do is simply name a few manga and anime that feature western characters. These are characters which are explicitly stated to be of non-asian descent in the narrative.
> 
> 1. Oscar, Marie, and most of the characters from Rose of Versailles. Yes, I'll start with the classic, especially since Marie Antoinette was a real person, who was really French. The author of this lovely series is not shy about the casts origins as it is a historical drama.
> 
> 2. Victorique from Gosick. Another great anime. This one is very simply because the main character Kujo, who is japanese, is considered the extreme foreigner in this situation. Granted, the setting for this one is another fictional kingdom, however it can be inferred by the relevance of the Russo-Japanese war that they are part of the, at one point, Russian states.
> 
> 3. Palco Folgore from Zatch Bell. The stereotypical westerner. Seriously, do you really want to claim him? Though he is awesome, he is also a murderer.
> 
> I could go on more, but that would be unnecessarily long winded. You absolutely have the right to voice your opinion, but please do a bit more research before you make overreaching statements.



You people are in denial.  Pretty much all the anime characters have big round eyes and look Caucasian.  It has nothing to do with hair color, as Caucasians have all different colored hair.  It's mostly the big round eyes.  I've seen very few if any anime characters that look Asian.  The OP is just a racist who apparently doesn't like Caucasians and is offended by anime characters who look Caucasian.


----------



## ThamarBunny

ChrisL i'm going to venture a wild guess and say you are Caucasian, which is fine, but you are extremely close minded if you think that Asian people cannot recognize their own traits in these shows. The fact of the matter is large round eyes exist in every ethnicity. Some more than others, but you also have to remember that these are cartoon representations just like Adventure Time is for Americans. Just because Finn has dots for eyes does not make him asian. The same is true for anime.


----------



## featherlite

This thread is a trip. Now giving the .23453 chance the OP is sincere ....
maybe at one time it could of been considered racist...but not now. Ive known a couple artists who were very into anime ( drawing not the cos-play) and both were very into everything about it... Japanese customs, the history of anime, language ect...
Cultures borrow off each other...always have always will. Sometimes the results are beautiful and cool looking, sometimes they are cringe worthy.
If you are sincere thatsa' my 2 cents. If you are a troll and just messing with people I have 2 words for you... Japanese Rappers

Steam Punk is what most people (Ive known) cos play. They don't care...everyone is invited.
Metal and lace trumps plastic covered little people any day.


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> This thread is a trip. Now giving the .23453 chance the OP is sincere ....
> maybe at one time it could of been considered racist...but not now. Ive known a couple artists who were very into anime ( drawing not the cos-play) and both were very into everything about it... Japanese customs, the history of anime, language ect...
> Cultures borrow off each other...always have always will. Sometimes the results are beautiful and cool looking, sometimes they are cringe worthy.
> If you are sincere thatsa' my 2 cents. If you are a troll and just messing with people I have 2 words for you... Japanese Rappers
> 
> Steam Punk is what most people (Ive known) cos play. They don't care...everyone is invited.
> Metal and lace trumps plastic covered little people any day.



Nope, he's a racist.  All you have to do is read this thread.  I have been.


----------



## Kajune

NightcrawlerHTX said:


> Oh, and just to inform you, that photo was from an airline commercial that poked fun at not only Westerners, but anyone that wasn't Asian. It was pulled and since apologized for. Using that to try and get your point across was not all that smart.
> 
> Nippon airlines apologises for racist advert that pokes fun at Westerners big noses and blonde hair Daily Mail Online


 
You don't know what you are talking about :
1. The Japanese company who run those ads still continue on using it even after the apology they make, they don't even edit it. So what does that mean? It means that they don't really apology.
2. No Japanese never potrayed african with long nose.


----------



## asiyd

You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?

There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.


----------



## Kajune

ThamarBunny said:


> Kajune,
> Yes, I did sign up just to reply to this post. I also understand that you feel very strongly about your stance, and I probably will do very little to change your mind about this fact. I have studied anime from an academic standpoint and agree that, despite hair or eye color, that most anime characters are Asian. What I am going to do is simply name a few manga and anime that feature western characters. These are characters which are explicitly stated to be of non-asian descent in the narrative.
> 
> 1. Oscar, Marie, and most of the characters from Rose of Versailles. Yes, I'll start with the classic, especially since Marie Antoinette was a real person, who was really French. The author of this lovely series is not shy about the casts origins as it is a historical drama.
> 
> 2. Victorique from Gosick. Another great anime. This one is very simply because the main character Kujo, who is japanese, is considered the extreme foreigner in this situation. Granted, the setting for this one is another fictional kingdom, however it can be inferred by the relevance of the Russo-Japanese war that they are part of the, at one point, Russian states.
> 
> 3. Palco Folgore from Zatch Bell. The stereotypical westerner. Seriously, do you really want to claim him? Though he is awesome, he is also a murderer.
> 
> I could go on more, but that would be unnecessarily long winded. You absolutely have the right to voice your opinion, but please do a bit more research before you make overreaching statements.


 
 
So how come the cast on that Anime live action [ Shingeki No Kyojin ] look like Asian and not look like any westerners despite the story setting taken place in the west, their names [ except Mikasa ] is western based names, some of them have yellow hair, blue eyes, etc?

Anyway you are the 6th members who registered just to be able to post in this topic, this site seems have good credibility so the most of the topics on it seen as authentic, I mean I posted this on other forums but most of the response I got is "you are trolling" or maybe there are not many kids in here who try to escape from the reality they hate by calling those who speak the truth they hate as troll.


----------



## Kajune

asiyd said:


> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.


 
1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
- They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
- Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.

2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.

3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.


----------



## YagamiJase

I realize my name has Yagami in it. But that is because it's from Yagami Iori of the King of Fighters game which I have been a fan of since 1995. Also, I should mention that I enjoy anime (though I don't cosplay myself), that I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating to which I would like to learn more about. I am also an American citizen of the US and that I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender. I'm not trying boast, nor do I want you to think that I'm trying to be rude to you, but that I am trying to teach you a thing or two.

Anyways, I have a few points to make to you:
1. Not all westerners look the same. Some of them happen to be of Asian (including Japanese) decent.
2. It's ironic that you're complaining on a web site that I'm assuming is American made because of it's title U(nited) S(tates) Message Board when you're, I'm just guessing here, Japanese or at least Asian.
3. Not all cosplayers dress as anime characters. Some cosplay as game, tv, movie and sometimes even real people for example. I once saw a guy cosplaying as Stan Lee
4. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery". People who cosplay as an anime character or one of the things that I mentioned above, is probably a fan of said example. Even if they don't have that great of a costume.
5. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Some Asians, even Japanese, find western people to be attractive or pretty. Some of them are even married to each other. What a shocker, huh?
6. I don't think there's anything wrong with pride, but when you let it blind you to reality and lead down a path of willing ignorance, bigotry, racist views and arrogance, then that's when a line has to be drawn. I also don't think there's anything wrong with not liking some cosplay you have seen and trust me, I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. Just as long as it doesn't turn you into a jerk.
7. If your goal is to stop all westerners from cosplaying, then I'm afraid it's an impossible task because there are thousands upon thousands of western cosplayers.
8. How about you make a trade with us? Convince your government to give the United States back their McDonald's, their Mickey Mouse inspired clothing, their sense of clothing style (Rockabilly, imitation of 1950's "grease monkeys" for an example) the national American past time known as baseball, sports jerseys or anything else that is American that has been integrated into the Japanese society. Then, we'll stop cosplaying as your precious fictional, nonexistent, not physically harming anybody by looking like them, anime characters. Until then, we'll continue to cosplay the HELL out of them.

I suggest you think about those points and re-evaluate your view on western cosplayers. Other than that, ja mata ne!


----------



## asiyd

Kajune said:


> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
Click to expand...


Try and justify it all you want. You are just an incredibly racist, closeminded, hate spewing individual.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?


----------



## YagamiJase

I think we're both wasting our time as much as they are. They're fighting for a hopeless cause.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> I realize my name has Yagami in it. But that is because it's from Yagami Iori of the King of Fighters game which I have been a fan of since 1995. Also, I should mention that I enjoy anime (though I don't cosplay myself), that I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating to which I would like to learn more about. I am also an American citizen of the US and that I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender. I'm not trying boast, nor do I want you to think that I'm trying to be rude to you, but that I am trying to teach you a thing or two.
> 
> Anyways, I have a few points to make to you:
> 1. Not all westerners look the same. Some of them happen to be of Asian (including Japanese) decent.
> 2. It's ironic that you're complaining on a web site that I'm assuming is American made because of it's title U(nited) S(tates) Message Board when you're, I'm just guessing here, Japanese or at least Asian.
> 3. Not all cosplayers dress as anime characters. Some cosplay as game, tv, movie and sometimes even real people for example. I once saw a guy cosplaying as Stan Lee
> 4. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery". People who cosplay as an anime character or one of the things that I mentioned above, is probably a fan of said example. Even if they don't have that great of a costume.
> 5. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Some Asians, even Japanese, find western people to be attractive or pretty. Some of them are even married to each other. What a shocker, huh?
> 6. I don't think there's anything wrong with pride, but when you let it blind you to reality and lead down a path of willing ignorance, bigotry, racist views and arrogance, then that's when a line has to be drawn. I also don't think there's anything wrong with not liking some cosplay you have seen and trust me, I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. Just as long as it doesn't turn you into a jerk.
> 7. If your goal is to stop all westerners from cosplaying, then I'm afraid it's an impossible task because there are thousands upon thousands of western cosplayers.
> 8. How about you make a trade with us? Convince your government to give the United States their McDonald's, their Mickey Mouse inspired clothing, their sense of clothing style (Rockabilly, imitation of 1950's "grease monkeys") the national American past time known as baseball, sports jerseys or anything else that is American that has been integrated into the Japanese society. Then, we'll stop cosplaying as your precious fictional, nonexistent, not physically harming anybody by looking like them, anime characters. Until then, we'll continue to cosplay the HELL out of them.
> 
> I suggest you think about those points and re-evaluate your view on western cosplayers. Other than that, ja mata ne!


 
1. Obviously but are there any of them who look like Asian so that they won't ruining the Anime/Asian characters when they try to imitate those characters? You know bad Cosplay = ruining the characters = hurting the fans of those characters, not to mention the bad side effect on the show which could hurt the business aspects.

2. Because I know most of this forums viewers are westerners so I put this issue in the right place.

3. This anti western cosplayers movement only against western cosplayers who imitate Anime/Asian characters, anything than that is not an issue to this movement. You should read the original post in more detailt.

4. Nope, that phrase is not true especially to us Asians. Imitation is crimes, for example if make an imitating of something then sell it, you imitate an actor/actress to get money, you imitate a police or army personel, etc including you imitate a character while the result is bad then you are ruining that character image.

5. That is nonsense, just read this Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians , your mindset is the reason why kkk still exist to this day because they falsely believe their race is superior so that they automatically believe anyone else must look up and bow down to them.

6. Without pride, humans are just animals without shame.

7. There is a bigger purpose behind this movement.

8. If you have problem with those issue then make those movement, I myself not doing or wearing any of the things you mentioned.

And peoples who cimmit crimes are not deserving any respect,
anyway you are the 8th members who register just to be able to reply this topic.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
Click to expand...

 
So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.


----------



## asiyd

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
Click to expand...


How about this:

Asians dye their hair different colors that resemble westerners... THEY ARE BEING RACIST!!

Anime characters have red hair/blonde hair instead of black... RACIST!!!

You sound utterly ridiculous, and nothing you have said will ever make you sound less of a racist bigot.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize my name has Yagami in it. But that is because it's from Yagami Iori of the King of Fighters game which I have been a fan of since 1995. Also, I should mention that I enjoy anime (though I don't cosplay myself), that I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating to which I would like to learn more about. I am also an American citizen of the US and that I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender. I'm not trying boast, nor do I want you to think that I'm trying to be rude to you, but that I am trying to teach you a thing or two.
> 
> Anyways, I have a few points to make to you:
> 1. Not all westerners look the same. Some of them happen to be of Asian (including Japanese) decent.
> 2. It's ironic that you're complaining on a web site that I'm assuming is American made because of it's title U(nited) S(tates) Message Board when you're, I'm just guessing here, Japanese or at least Asian.
> 3. Not all cosplayers dress as anime characters. Some cosplay as game, tv, movie and sometimes even real people for example. I once saw a guy cosplaying as Stan Lee
> 4. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery". People who cosplay as an anime character or one of the things that I mentioned above, is probably a fan of said example. Even if they don't have that great of a costume.
> 5. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Some Asians, even Japanese, find western people to be attractive or pretty. Some of them are even married to each other. What a shocker, huh?
> 6. I don't think there's anything wrong with pride, but when you let it blind you to reality and lead down a path of willing ignorance, bigotry, racist views and arrogance, then that's when a line has to be drawn. I also don't think there's anything wrong with not liking some cosplay you have seen and trust me, I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. Just as long as it doesn't turn you into a jerk.
> 7. If your goal is to stop all westerners from cosplaying, then I'm afraid it's an impossible task because there are thousands upon thousands of western cosplayers.
> 8. How about you make a trade with us? Convince your government to give the United States their McDonald's, their Mickey Mouse inspired clothing, their sense of clothing style (Rockabilly, imitation of 1950's "grease monkeys") the national American past time known as baseball, sports jerseys or anything else that is American that has been integrated into the Japanese society. Then, we'll stop cosplaying as your precious fictional, nonexistent, not physically harming anybody by looking like them, anime characters. Until then, we'll continue to cosplay the HELL out of them.
> 
> I suggest you think about those points and re-evaluate your view on western cosplayers. Other than that, ja mata ne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously but are there any of them who look like Asian so that they won't ruining the Anime/Asian characters when they try to imitate those characters? You know bad Cosplay = ruining the characters = hurting the fans of those characters, not to mention the bad side effect on the show which could hurt the business aspects.
> 
> 2. Because I know most of this forums viewers are westerners so I put this issue in the right place.
> 
> 3. This anti western cosplayers movement only against western cosplayers who imitate Anime/Asian characters, anything than that is not an issue to this movement. You should read the original post in more detailt.
> 
> 4. Nope, that phrase is not true especially to us Asians. Imitation is crimes, for example if make an imitating of something then sell it, you imitate an actor/actress to get money, you imitate a police or army personel, etc including you imitate a character while the result is bad then you are ruining that character image.
> 
> 5. That is nonsense, just read this Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians , your mindset is the reason why kkk still exist to this day because they falsely believe their race is superior so that they automatically believe anyone else must look up and bow down to them.
> 
> 6. Without pride, humans are just animals without shame.
> 
> 7. There is a bigger purpose behind this movement.
> 
> 8. If you have problem with those issue then make those movement, I myself not doing or wearing any of the things you mentioned.
> 
> And peoples who cimmit crimes are not deserving any respect,
> anyway you are the 8th members who register just to be able to reply this topic.
Click to expand...

1. Yes, there are. I have seen Asian cosplayers many times.
2. Why? What's the point of showing them this? Are you trying to gather support or just piss them off?
3. So you have nothing better to do than to whine and complain about non-Asians dressing up as people who don't exist?
4. Did I mention anything about trying to sell a product or imitate authority figures? No, I don't think I did. I can see your point about ruining someone's good image, but when they don't exist...so? I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. as I mentioned, but that didn't stop and make me think, "Oh, that anime must really suck because that cosplayer's costume sucks."
5. Did you not read that part where I said, "I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender."? Obviously, I don't have the mindset of some pitiful KKK member.
6. Completely missed the point on that one, didn't you? I don't have a clue how you got "no pride" out of that one.
7. I see. I just think you're making a big deal out of something that doesn't have much of an impact on your world. There are much worse things out there to have a movement against. Like, slavery, starvation, the mistreatment of women in the mid-east to name a few.
8. Good for you then. You're being yourself.


----------



## Kajune

asiyd said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> Asians dye their hair different colors that resemble westerners... THEY ARE BEING RACIST!!
> 
> Anime characters have red hair/blonde hair instead of black... RACIST!!!
> 
> You sound utterly ridiculous, and nothing you have said will ever make you sound less of a racist bigot.
Click to expand...

 
1. The Asians who did that never said they do it to imitate westerners, so you only making nonsense. Someone who dye their hair will never automatically mean they imitate another race because hair color is not used to determine someone race or appearance.

2. You know nothing about Anime, the reason Anime characters have non-black colors is to make them easier to recognize and to represent their elements for Mahou [ magic ] genre Anime. You can read this in more detail at Anti Western Cosplayers View topic - What we Asians truly believe of how you westerners look like

Anyway trying to insult me will never work, you maybe not know this but I have been in this movement for more than 8 years now so I have seen most of things I need to continue this movement, you can say I have eat enought salt from this movement so anymore have no more effects on me.


----------



## YagamiJase

asiyd said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> Asians dye their hair different colors that resemble westerners... THEY ARE BEING RACIST!!
> 
> Anime characters have red hair/blonde hair instead of black... RACIST!!!
> 
> You sound utterly ridiculous, and nothing you have said will ever make you sound less of a racist bigot.
Click to expand...

Oh, good points. I didn't think of that.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
Click to expand...

If someone dressed as a family member or whoever and didn't do anything that would be considered as immoral, I would laugh at them.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> Asians dye their hair different colors that resemble westerners... THEY ARE BEING RACIST!!
> 
> Anime characters have red hair/blonde hair instead of black... RACIST!!!
> 
> You sound utterly ridiculous, and nothing you have said will ever make you sound less of a racist bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The Asians who did that never said they do it to imitate westerners, so you only making nonsense. Someone who dye their hair will never automatically mean they imitate another race because hair color is not used to determine someone race or appearance.
> 
> 2. You know nothing about Anime, the reason Anime characters have non-black colors is to make them easier to recognize and to represent their elements for Mahou [ magic ] genre Anime. You can read this in more detail at Anti Western Cosplayers View topic - What we Asians truly believe of how you westerners look like
> 
> Anyway trying to insult me will never work, you maybe not know this but I have been in this movement for more than 8 years now so I have seen most of things I need to continue this movement, you can say I have eat enought salt from this movement so anymore have no more effects on me.
Click to expand...

WRONG!
Red heads, like me, are generally thought of to be of Irish decent or purely Irish. Last time I checked, Irish people are considered to be white, which is a race.
Blondes could be Swedish or Norwegian. Two races that are white. Huzzah!
Brown haired people, could be just about any race, African, Mexican, Hispanic, British and yes, even Asian.

So you continue to fight for a hopeless cause? You're tenacious, I'll give you that much.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize my name has Yagami in it. But that is because it's from Yagami Iori of the King of Fighters game which I have been a fan of since 1995. Also, I should mention that I enjoy anime (though I don't cosplay myself), that I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating to which I would like to learn more about. I am also an American citizen of the US and that I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender. I'm not trying boast, nor do I want you to think that I'm trying to be rude to you, but that I am trying to teach you a thing or two.
> 
> Anyways, I have a few points to make to you:
> 1. Not all westerners look the same. Some of them happen to be of Asian (including Japanese) decent.
> 2. It's ironic that you're complaining on a web site that I'm assuming is American made because of it's title U(nited) S(tates) Message Board when you're, I'm just guessing here, Japanese or at least Asian.
> 3. Not all cosplayers dress as anime characters. Some cosplay as game, tv, movie and sometimes even real people for example. I once saw a guy cosplaying as Stan Lee
> 4. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery". People who cosplay as an anime character or one of the things that I mentioned above, is probably a fan of said example. Even if they don't have that great of a costume.
> 5. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Some Asians, even Japanese, find western people to be attractive or pretty. Some of them are even married to each other. What a shocker, huh?
> 6. I don't think there's anything wrong with pride, but when you let it blind you to reality and lead down a path of willing ignorance, bigotry, racist views and arrogance, then that's when a line has to be drawn. I also don't think there's anything wrong with not liking some cosplay you have seen and trust me, I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. Just as long as it doesn't turn you into a jerk.
> 7. If your goal is to stop all westerners from cosplaying, then I'm afraid it's an impossible task because there are thousands upon thousands of western cosplayers.
> 8. How about you make a trade with us? Convince your government to give the United States their McDonald's, their Mickey Mouse inspired clothing, their sense of clothing style (Rockabilly, imitation of 1950's "grease monkeys") the national American past time known as baseball, sports jerseys or anything else that is American that has been integrated into the Japanese society. Then, we'll stop cosplaying as your precious fictional, nonexistent, not physically harming anybody by looking like them, anime characters. Until then, we'll continue to cosplay the HELL out of them.
> 
> I suggest you think about those points and re-evaluate your view on western cosplayers. Other than that, ja mata ne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously but are there any of them who look like Asian so that they won't ruining the Anime/Asian characters when they try to imitate those characters? You know bad Cosplay = ruining the characters = hurting the fans of those characters, not to mention the bad side effect on the show which could hurt the business aspects.
> 
> 2. Because I know most of this forums viewers are westerners so I put this issue in the right place.
> 
> 3. This anti western cosplayers movement only against western cosplayers who imitate Anime/Asian characters, anything than that is not an issue to this movement. You should read the original post in more detailt.
> 
> 4. Nope, that phrase is not true especially to us Asians. Imitation is crimes, for example if make an imitating of something then sell it, you imitate an actor/actress to get money, you imitate a police or army personel, etc including you imitate a character while the result is bad then you are ruining that character image.
> 
> 5. That is nonsense, just read this Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians , your mindset is the reason why kkk still exist to this day because they falsely believe their race is superior so that they automatically believe anyone else must look up and bow down to them.
> 
> 6. Without pride, humans are just animals without shame.
> 
> 7. There is a bigger purpose behind this movement.
> 
> 8. If you have problem with those issue then make those movement, I myself not doing or wearing any of the things you mentioned.
> 
> And peoples who cimmit crimes are not deserving any respect,
> anyway you are the 8th members who register just to be able to reply this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Yes, there are. I have seen Asian cosplayers many times.
> 2. Why? What's the point of showing them this? Are you trying to gather support or just piss them off?
> 3. So you have nothing better to do than to whine and complain about non-Asians dressing up as people who don't exist?
> 4. Did I mention anything about trying to sell a product or imitate authority figures? No, I don't think I did. I can see your point about ruining someone's good image, but when they don't exist...so? I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. as I mentioned, but that didn't stop and make me think, "Oh, that anime must really suck because that cosplayer's costume sucks."
> 5. Did you not read that part where I said, "I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender."? Obviously, I don't have the mindset of some pitiful KKK member.
> 6. Completely missed the point on that one, didn't you? I don't have a clue how you got "no pride" out of that one.
> 7. I see. I just think you're making a big deal out of something that doesn't have much of an impact on your world. There are much worse things out there to have a movement against. Like, slavery, starvation, the mistreatment of women in the mid-east to name a few.
> 8. Good for you then. You're being yourself.
Click to expand...

 
1. Why not show that so called westerners who look like Asian? See how many peoples who are going to laught at you in here after showing it, and posting someone who have Asian blood in them will only prove you wrong.

2. To inform the westerners who are not cosplayers imitating Anime/Asian characters about the wrong doing of the westerners who imitate Anime/Asian characters.

3. Nah, I'm agants westerners racism and other wrong doing against Asians.

4. Exist or not Anime characters are loved by hundreds millions of peoples in the world, many Anime fans even go as far as to claim certain Anime characters as their wife or husband. Especially in Japan, the numbers of fanatic Anime fans is much higher. Exist or not you still hurt them when you badly imitate the one they love and respect.

5. You don't make any sense, what you said earlier contradicts the facts I posted which you are speaking nonsense.

6. There is no blind pride stuff with the Proud Asian who run this movement, it is just about peoples who fight to protect those they care about and love.

7. If this really have not much impact then how come you yourself register just to be able to reply this? You are a streotype, you haven't see the real scene especially in Japan as the center of Anime yet.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone dressed as a family member or whoever and didn't do anything that would be considered as immoral, I would laugh at them.
Click to expand...

 
In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> Asians dye their hair different colors that resemble westerners... THEY ARE BEING RACIST!!
> 
> Anime characters have red hair/blonde hair instead of black... RACIST!!!
> 
> You sound utterly ridiculous, and nothing you have said will ever make you sound less of a racist bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The Asians who did that never said they do it to imitate westerners, so you only making nonsense. Someone who dye their hair will never automatically mean they imitate another race because hair color is not used to determine someone race or appearance.
> 
> 2. You know nothing about Anime, the reason Anime characters have non-black colors is to make them easier to recognize and to represent their elements for Mahou [ magic ] genre Anime. You can read this in more detail at Anti Western Cosplayers View topic - What we Asians truly believe of how you westerners look like
> 
> Anyway trying to insult me will never work, you maybe not know this but I have been in this movement for more than 8 years now so I have seen most of things I need to continue this movement, you can say I have eat enought salt from this movement so anymore have no more effects on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG!
> Red heads, like me, are generally thought of to be of Irish decent or purely Irish. Last time I checked, Irish people are considered to be white, which is a race.
> Blondes could be Swedish or Norwegian. Two races that are white. Huzzah!
> Brown haired people, could be just about any race, African, Mexican, Hispanic, British and yes, even Asian.
> 
> So you continue to fight for a hopeless cause? You're tenacious, I'll give you that much.
Click to expand...

 
Are you fail to see that yellow, red, brown and other color you claim as westerners only hair color is not the only non-black colors in Anime?

What about the green, orange, etc other hair colors in Anime then? Must be based on westerners hair color too huh? Like I said hair colors in Anime used to make characters easier to recognize because Anime characters appearance are basicly look the same with one another. As for the reason why their appearance is basicly the same is to make them look appealing for Japanese.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize my name has Yagami in it. But that is because it's from Yagami Iori of the King of Fighters game which I have been a fan of since 1995. Also, I should mention that I enjoy anime (though I don't cosplay myself), that I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating to which I would like to learn more about. I am also an American citizen of the US and that I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender. I'm not trying boast, nor do I want you to think that I'm trying to be rude to you, but that I am trying to teach you a thing or two.
> 
> Anyways, I have a few points to make to you:
> 1. Not all westerners look the same. Some of them happen to be of Asian (including Japanese) decent.
> 2. It's ironic that you're complaining on a web site that I'm assuming is American made because of it's title U(nited) S(tates) Message Board when you're, I'm just guessing here, Japanese or at least Asian.
> 3. Not all cosplayers dress as anime characters. Some cosplay as game, tv, movie and sometimes even real people for example. I once saw a guy cosplaying as Stan Lee
> 4. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery". People who cosplay as an anime character or one of the things that I mentioned above, is probably a fan of said example. Even if they don't have that great of a costume.
> 5. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Some Asians, even Japanese, find western people to be attractive or pretty. Some of them are even married to each other. What a shocker, huh?
> 6. I don't think there's anything wrong with pride, but when you let it blind you to reality and lead down a path of willing ignorance, bigotry, racist views and arrogance, then that's when a line has to be drawn. I also don't think there's anything wrong with not liking some cosplay you have seen and trust me, I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. Just as long as it doesn't turn you into a jerk.
> 7. If your goal is to stop all westerners from cosplaying, then I'm afraid it's an impossible task because there are thousands upon thousands of western cosplayers.
> 8. How about you make a trade with us? Convince your government to give the United States their McDonald's, their Mickey Mouse inspired clothing, their sense of clothing style (Rockabilly, imitation of 1950's "grease monkeys") the national American past time known as baseball, sports jerseys or anything else that is American that has been integrated into the Japanese society. Then, we'll stop cosplaying as your precious fictional, nonexistent, not physically harming anybody by looking like them, anime characters. Until then, we'll continue to cosplay the HELL out of them.
> 
> I suggest you think about those points and re-evaluate your view on western cosplayers. Other than that, ja mata ne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously but are there any of them who look like Asian so that they won't ruining the Anime/Asian characters when they try to imitate those characters? You know bad Cosplay = ruining the characters = hurting the fans of those characters, not to mention the bad side effect on the show which could hurt the business aspects.
> 
> 2. Because I know most of this forums viewers are westerners so I put this issue in the right place.
> 
> 3. This anti western cosplayers movement only against western cosplayers who imitate Anime/Asian characters, anything than that is not an issue to this movement. You should read the original post in more detailt.
> 
> 4. Nope, that phrase is not true especially to us Asians. Imitation is crimes, for example if make an imitating of something then sell it, you imitate an actor/actress to get money, you imitate a police or army personel, etc including you imitate a character while the result is bad then you are ruining that character image.
> 
> 5. That is nonsense, just read this Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians , your mindset is the reason why kkk still exist to this day because they falsely believe their race is superior so that they automatically believe anyone else must look up and bow down to them.
> 
> 6. Without pride, humans are just animals without shame.
> 
> 7. There is a bigger purpose behind this movement.
> 
> 8. If you have problem with those issue then make those movement, I myself not doing or wearing any of the things you mentioned.
> 
> And peoples who cimmit crimes are not deserving any respect,
> anyway you are the 8th members who register just to be able to reply this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Yes, there are. I have seen Asian cosplayers many times.
> 2. Why? What's the point of showing them this? Are you trying to gather support or just piss them off?
> 3. So you have nothing better to do than to whine and complain about non-Asians dressing up as people who don't exist?
> 4. Did I mention anything about trying to sell a product or imitate authority figures? No, I don't think I did. I can see your point about ruining someone's good image, but when they don't exist...so? I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. as I mentioned, but that didn't stop and make me think, "Oh, that anime must really suck because that cosplayer's costume sucks."
> 5. Did you not read that part where I said, "I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender."? Obviously, I don't have the mindset of some pitiful KKK member.
> 6. Completely missed the point on that one, didn't you? I don't have a clue how you got "no pride" out of that one.
> 7. I see. I just think you're making a big deal out of something that doesn't have much of an impact on your world. There are much worse things out there to have a movement against. Like, slavery, starvation, the mistreatment of women in the mid-east to name a few.
> 8. Good for you then. You're being yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Why not show that so called westerners who look like Asian? See how many peoples who are going to laught at you in here after showing it, and posting someone who have Asian blood in them will only prove you wrong.
> 
> 2. To inform the westerners who are not cosplayers imitating Anime/Asian characters about the wrong doing of the westerners who imitate Anime/Asian characters.
> 
> 3. Nah, I'm agants westerners racism and other wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> 4. Exist or not Anime characters are loved by hundreds millions of peoples in the world, many Anime fans even go as far as to claim certain Anime characters as their wife or husband. Especially in Japan, the numbers of fanatic Anime fans is much higher. Exist or not you still hurt them when you badly imitate the one they love and respect.
> 
> 5. You don't make any sense, what you said earlier contradicts the facts I posted which you are speaking nonsense.
> 
> 6. There is no blind pride stuff with the Proud Asian who run this movement, it is just about peoples who fight to protect those they care about and love.
> 
> 7. If this really have not much impact then how come you yourself register just to be able to reply this? You are a streotype, you haven't see the real scene especially in Japan as the center of Anime yet.
Click to expand...

1. My brother in law is part Thai. How about that?
2. I doubt they'll care
3. Not all westerns are racist against Asians. And dressing up as an anime character isn't racist because anime characters don't exist. Do you even know what racism is? Here's the definition: 
The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.

Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.

How does dressing up as an anime character show that that person thinks that they are superior to someone? I would think that they wouldn't dress up as someone who they think is beneath them.
4. Well, that's puzzling. How can you hurt someone who doesn't have a physical body or feelings?
5. Makes perfect sense to me. I AM NOT RACIST! You're Japanese? Great! You could be Chinese. That's great too. You could be Korean. Guess what? That's also great. I love you as a fellow human being, dammit!
6. As well as you should protect those you love and care about. But, those that you are protecting, don't exist. They aren't going to care if someone cosplays badly as them. If you were trying to protect real people, that would be different.
7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. Who knows. maybe I'd even join you and your cause. But, as for now, I'm stuck in this country that sadly has a bed rep going for it. Maybe you could enlighten me.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are INCREDIBLY racist... So because we don't look like an asian person, you are going to discriminate against us and tell us that we aren't allowed to dress up as a fictional character because we aren't pretty enough?? And then you call us racist?? My god. You sat there and said we all look exactly the same, with big noses, square heads, and ugly looks. You are so racist against westerners that I can't quite wrap my head around it. Shame on you... You sit here and try and shame westerners for the way we look... Something we can't control. How would you like it if I started making fun of the way you look? How would you like it if I called you ugly simply because of what race you are? How about I tell you that you are not pretty or special enough to dress up as a fictional character?
> 
> There is a special place in hell for racist assholes like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone dressed as a family member or whoever and didn't do anything that would be considered as immoral, I would laugh at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.
Click to expand...

Hurt who? My friends or family?


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> Asians dye their hair different colors that resemble westerners... THEY ARE BEING RACIST!!
> 
> Anime characters have red hair/blonde hair instead of black... RACIST!!!
> 
> You sound utterly ridiculous, and nothing you have said will ever make you sound less of a racist bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The Asians who did that never said they do it to imitate westerners, so you only making nonsense. Someone who dye their hair will never automatically mean they imitate another race because hair color is not used to determine someone race or appearance.
> 
> 2. You know nothing about Anime, the reason Anime characters have non-black colors is to make them easier to recognize and to represent their elements for Mahou [ magic ] genre Anime. You can read this in more detail at Anti Western Cosplayers View topic - What we Asians truly believe of how you westerners look like
> 
> Anyway trying to insult me will never work, you maybe not know this but I have been in this movement for more than 8 years now so I have seen most of things I need to continue this movement, you can say I have eat enought salt from this movement so anymore have no more effects on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG!
> Red heads, like me, are generally thought of to be of Irish decent or purely Irish. Last time I checked, Irish people are considered to be white, which is a race.
> Blondes could be Swedish or Norwegian. Two races that are white. Huzzah!
> Brown haired people, could be just about any race, African, Mexican, Hispanic, British and yes, even Asian.
> 
> So you continue to fight for a hopeless cause? You're tenacious, I'll give you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fail to see that yellow, red, brown and other color you claim as westerners only hair color is not the only non-black colors in Anime?
> 
> What about the green, orange, etc other hair colors in Anime then? Must be based on westerners hair color too huh? Like I said hair colors in Anime used to make characters easier to recognize because Anime characters appearance are basicly look the same with one another. As for the reason why their appearance is basicly the same is to make them look appealing for Japanese.
Click to expand...

Uh, what? That first question confused me. I guess English isn't your first language and that's understandable, but I don't know what you trying to ask. Yellow hair, well I see that as blonde. Well, those are unnatural hair colors, which are made by using hair dye. I never said those were westerns hair colors. I didn't even mention them until you did. I know that different hair colors are used for diversity.


----------



## YagamiJase

The way this site handles quotes and posts is annoying. I'm used to seeing the person's previous post, not their name and some arrow pointing up.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize my name has Yagami in it. But that is because it's from Yagami Iori of the King of Fighters game which I have been a fan of since 1995. Also, I should mention that I enjoy anime (though I don't cosplay myself), that I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating to which I would like to learn more about. I am also an American citizen of the US and that I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender. I'm not trying boast, nor do I want you to think that I'm trying to be rude to you, but that I am trying to teach you a thing or two.
> 
> Anyways, I have a few points to make to you:
> 1. Not all westerners look the same. Some of them happen to be of Asian (including Japanese) decent.
> 2. It's ironic that you're complaining on a web site that I'm assuming is American made because of it's title U(nited) S(tates) Message Board when you're, I'm just guessing here, Japanese or at least Asian.
> 3. Not all cosplayers dress as anime characters. Some cosplay as game, tv, movie and sometimes even real people for example. I once saw a guy cosplaying as Stan Lee
> 4. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery". People who cosplay as an anime character or one of the things that I mentioned above, is probably a fan of said example. Even if they don't have that great of a costume.
> 5. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Some Asians, even Japanese, find western people to be attractive or pretty. Some of them are even married to each other. What a shocker, huh?
> 6. I don't think there's anything wrong with pride, but when you let it blind you to reality and lead down a path of willing ignorance, bigotry, racist views and arrogance, then that's when a line has to be drawn. I also don't think there's anything wrong with not liking some cosplay you have seen and trust me, I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. Just as long as it doesn't turn you into a jerk.
> 7. If your goal is to stop all westerners from cosplaying, then I'm afraid it's an impossible task because there are thousands upon thousands of western cosplayers.
> 8. How about you make a trade with us? Convince your government to give the United States their McDonald's, their Mickey Mouse inspired clothing, their sense of clothing style (Rockabilly, imitation of 1950's "grease monkeys") the national American past time known as baseball, sports jerseys or anything else that is American that has been integrated into the Japanese society. Then, we'll stop cosplaying as your precious fictional, nonexistent, not physically harming anybody by looking like them, anime characters. Until then, we'll continue to cosplay the HELL out of them.
> 
> I suggest you think about those points and re-evaluate your view on western cosplayers. Other than that, ja mata ne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously but are there any of them who look like Asian so that they won't ruining the Anime/Asian characters when they try to imitate those characters? You know bad Cosplay = ruining the characters = hurting the fans of those characters, not to mention the bad side effect on the show which could hurt the business aspects.
> 
> 2. Because I know most of this forums viewers are westerners so I put this issue in the right place.
> 
> 3. This anti western cosplayers movement only against western cosplayers who imitate Anime/Asian characters, anything than that is not an issue to this movement. You should read the original post in more detailt.
> 
> 4. Nope, that phrase is not true especially to us Asians. Imitation is crimes, for example if make an imitating of something then sell it, you imitate an actor/actress to get money, you imitate a police or army personel, etc including you imitate a character while the result is bad then you are ruining that character image.
> 
> 5. That is nonsense, just read this Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians , your mindset is the reason why kkk still exist to this day because they falsely believe their race is superior so that they automatically believe anyone else must look up and bow down to them.
> 
> 6. Without pride, humans are just animals without shame.
> 
> 7. There is a bigger purpose behind this movement.
> 
> 8. If you have problem with those issue then make those movement, I myself not doing or wearing any of the things you mentioned.
> 
> And peoples who cimmit crimes are not deserving any respect,
> anyway you are the 8th members who register just to be able to reply this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Yes, there are. I have seen Asian cosplayers many times.
> 2. Why? What's the point of showing them this? Are you trying to gather support or just piss them off?
> 3. So you have nothing better to do than to whine and complain about non-Asians dressing up as people who don't exist?
> 4. Did I mention anything about trying to sell a product or imitate authority figures? No, I don't think I did. I can see your point about ruining someone's good image, but when they don't exist...so? I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. as I mentioned, but that didn't stop and make me think, "Oh, that anime must really suck because that cosplayer's costume sucks."
> 5. Did you not read that part where I said, "I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender."? Obviously, I don't have the mindset of some pitiful KKK member.
> 6. Completely missed the point on that one, didn't you? I don't have a clue how you got "no pride" out of that one.
> 7. I see. I just think you're making a big deal out of something that doesn't have much of an impact on your world. There are much worse things out there to have a movement against. Like, slavery, starvation, the mistreatment of women in the mid-east to name a few.
> 8. Good for you then. You're being yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Why not show that so called westerners who look like Asian? See how many peoples who are going to laught at you in here after showing it, and posting someone who have Asian blood in them will only prove you wrong.
> 
> 2. To inform the westerners who are not cosplayers imitating Anime/Asian characters about the wrong doing of the westerners who imitate Anime/Asian characters.
> 
> 3. Nah, I'm agants westerners racism and other wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> 4. Exist or not Anime characters are loved by hundreds millions of peoples in the world, many Anime fans even go as far as to claim certain Anime characters as their wife or husband. Especially in Japan, the numbers of fanatic Anime fans is much higher. Exist or not you still hurt them when you badly imitate the one they love and respect.
> 
> 5. You don't make any sense, what you said earlier contradicts the facts I posted which you are speaking nonsense.
> 
> 6. There is no blind pride stuff with the Proud Asian who run this movement, it is just about peoples who fight to protect those they care about and love.
> 
> 7. If this really have not much impact then how come you yourself register just to be able to reply this? You are a streotype, you haven't see the real scene especially in Japan as the center of Anime yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. My brother in law is part Thai. How about that?
> 2. I doubt they'll care
> 3. Not all westerns are racist against Asians. And dressing up as an anime character isn't racist because anime characters don't exist. Do you even know what racism is? Here's the definition:
> The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> How does dressing up as an anime character show that that person thinks that they are superior to someone? I would think that they wouldn't dress up as someone who they think is beneath them.
> 4. Well, that's puzzling. How can you hurt someone who doesn't have a physical body or feelings?
> 5. Makes perfect sense to me. I AM NOT RACIST! You're Japanese? Great! You could be Chinese. That's great too. You could be Korean. Guess what? That's also great. I love you as a fellow human being, dammit!
> 6. As well as you should protect those you love and care about. But, those that you are protecting, don't exist. They aren't going to care if someone cosplays badly as them. If you were trying to protect real people, that would be different.
> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. Who knows. maybe I'd even join you and your cause. But, as for now, I'm stuck in this country that sadly has a bed rep going for it. Maybe you could enlighten me.
Click to expand...

 
1. Part Thai still mean he have Asian blood, I can see you actually not believe there are westerners who excatly look like Asian, you just keep speaking nonsense they exist because you can't accept the truth of this movement.

2. Just see the over 500 recommend this topic got, not to mention the one posted on other forums, sites, etc.

3. Exist or not, Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians. It is like you are imitating a character from a movie then said that character not exist, really lame logic you use. And insulting other race is also racism, using wikipedia is only what peoples who don't have common sense will do. Do you know why "black face" is racist? That is the same reason why imitating Anime characters is racist, except black face is for african.

4. You are not hurting the Anime characters but you are ruining their image, reputation, etc which the fans of those characters have in their mind. Just like the image you have about your parents or other peoples you love and respect that exist in your mind. It is not about the issue the characters exist or not but about what you are doing is causing harm to other peoples or you are violating other peoples rights.

5. You earlier said about Japanese find westerners attractive while the Japanese marriage data shows the opposite, that is what shows you don't make any sense with what you said before.

6. Again this is not a matter of exist or not but a matter of you are violating other peoples rights and causing harm to them. And if you insist about that not exist stuff then you should stop trying to stop this movement because those characters you love so much including to imitate are not really exist according to what you said so what you are doing is pointless.

7. Just visit Japanese based forums such as 2chan to see what the Japanese actually think about Anime related stuff, or see Japanese Tv channels or maybe news from Japan from realiable Japanese source, for example the ads potraying what Japanese believes how westerners are supposed to look like which totally not look like the Anime characters you see in Anime.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The reason westerners can't Cosplay Anime/Asian characters is not because of they are westerners or because of who they are born as but because :
> - They only end up ruining Anime characters because they don't look like the characters.
> - Their action is similar to "black face" so what they are doing is racism against Asians.
> 
> 2. The point is not some, most, etc westerner have big long nose, square face, etc but the point is no westerners who look like Asian so when they imitate Asian characters they only cause those 2 things I mentioned before.
> 
> 3. Yes no one can control how they are going to be born but that is not giving them rights to commit crimes, peoples who are born poor can't justify stealing by saying they can't help being born poor. Accept who you are and don't do things that cause harm to other peoples. And no one here calling westerners ugly, you seems try so hard to dramatize this issue because you hate this so much that you will do anything to stop it even by spreading nonsense about this movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone dressed as a family member or whoever and didn't do anything that would be considered as immoral, I would laugh at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurt who? My friends or family?
Click to expand...

 
You still got hurt when you other peoples badly imitating your parents.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> Asians dye their hair different colors that resemble westerners... THEY ARE BEING RACIST!!
> 
> Anime characters have red hair/blonde hair instead of black... RACIST!!!
> 
> You sound utterly ridiculous, and nothing you have said will ever make you sound less of a racist bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The Asians who did that never said they do it to imitate westerners, so you only making nonsense. Someone who dye their hair will never automatically mean they imitate another race because hair color is not used to determine someone race or appearance.
> 
> 2. You know nothing about Anime, the reason Anime characters have non-black colors is to make them easier to recognize and to represent their elements for Mahou [ magic ] genre Anime. You can read this in more detail at Anti Western Cosplayers View topic - What we Asians truly believe of how you westerners look like
> 
> Anyway trying to insult me will never work, you maybe not know this but I have been in this movement for more than 8 years now so I have seen most of things I need to continue this movement, you can say I have eat enought salt from this movement so anymore have no more effects on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG!
> Red heads, like me, are generally thought of to be of Irish decent or purely Irish. Last time I checked, Irish people are considered to be white, which is a race.
> Blondes could be Swedish or Norwegian. Two races that are white. Huzzah!
> Brown haired people, could be just about any race, African, Mexican, Hispanic, British and yes, even Asian.
> 
> So you continue to fight for a hopeless cause? You're tenacious, I'll give you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fail to see that yellow, red, brown and other color you claim as westerners only hair color is not the only non-black colors in Anime?
> 
> What about the green, orange, etc other hair colors in Anime then? Must be based on westerners hair color too huh? Like I said hair colors in Anime used to make characters easier to recognize because Anime characters appearance are basicly look the same with one another. As for the reason why their appearance is basicly the same is to make them look appealing for Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, what? That first question confused me. I guess English isn't your first language and that's understandable, but I don't know what you trying to ask. Yellow hair, well I see that as blonde. Well, those are unnatural hair colors, which are made by using hair dye. I never said those were westerns hair colors. I didn't even mention them until you did. I know that different hair colors are used for diversity.
Click to expand...

 
The point is yellow, red, brown and other color you claim as westerners only hair color is not the only non-black hairs in Anime, this mean that those colors not automatically mean the characters who have it based on westerners.

Did you realize that the characters who have black, yellow, red, green, etc other colors typically have similar facial & body form [ big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form ]?


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have to ask, so how is someone cosplaying harming you? How is it racist to temporary look like another person who doesn't exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone dressed as a family member or whoever and didn't do anything that would be considered as immoral, I would laugh at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurt who? My friends or family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still got hurt when you other peoples badly imitating your parents.
Click to expand...

No, I said "if" that happened. I never said that it actually. And besides, who are you to tell me how to react to something?


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> So someone who badly imitate the one you love and respect such as your lover, parents, etc are not hurting you? And imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> If someone dressed as a family member or whoever and didn't do anything that would be considered as immoral, I would laugh at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurt who? My friends or family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still got hurt when you other peoples badly imitating your parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said "if" that happened. I never said that it actually. And besides, who are you to tell me how to react to something?
Click to expand...

 
No difference, you still got hurt when other peoples badly imitate your parents or other peoples you love and respect. Any normal peoples will feel the same, the same goes for Anime fans who see certain Anime characters as the one they love and respect, some even go to the extreme of claiming certain Aniem characters as their wife or husband especially in Japan.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize my name has Yagami in it. But that is because it's from Yagami Iori of the King of Fighters game which I have been a fan of since 1995. Also, I should mention that I enjoy anime (though I don't cosplay myself), that I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating to which I would like to learn more about. I am also an American citizen of the US and that I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender. I'm not trying boast, nor do I want you to think that I'm trying to be rude to you, but that I am trying to teach you a thing or two.
> 
> Anyways, I have a few points to make to you:
> 1. Not all westerners look the same. Some of them happen to be of Asian (including Japanese) decent.
> 2. It's ironic that you're complaining on a web site that I'm assuming is American made because of it's title U(nited) S(tates) Message Board when you're, I'm just guessing here, Japanese or at least Asian.
> 3. Not all cosplayers dress as anime characters. Some cosplay as game, tv, movie and sometimes even real people for example. I once saw a guy cosplaying as Stan Lee
> 4. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery". People who cosplay as an anime character or one of the things that I mentioned above, is probably a fan of said example. Even if they don't have that great of a costume.
> 5. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". Some Asians, even Japanese, find western people to be attractive or pretty. Some of them are even married to each other. What a shocker, huh?
> 6. I don't think there's anything wrong with pride, but when you let it blind you to reality and lead down a path of willing ignorance, bigotry, racist views and arrogance, then that's when a line has to be drawn. I also don't think there's anything wrong with not liking some cosplay you have seen and trust me, I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. Just as long as it doesn't turn you into a jerk.
> 7. If your goal is to stop all westerners from cosplaying, then I'm afraid it's an impossible task because there are thousands upon thousands of western cosplayers.
> 8. How about you make a trade with us? Convince your government to give the United States their McDonald's, their Mickey Mouse inspired clothing, their sense of clothing style (Rockabilly, imitation of 1950's "grease monkeys") the national American past time known as baseball, sports jerseys or anything else that is American that has been integrated into the Japanese society. Then, we'll stop cosplaying as your precious fictional, nonexistent, not physically harming anybody by looking like them, anime characters. Until then, we'll continue to cosplay the HELL out of them.
> 
> I suggest you think about those points and re-evaluate your view on western cosplayers. Other than that, ja mata ne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously but are there any of them who look like Asian so that they won't ruining the Anime/Asian characters when they try to imitate those characters? You know bad Cosplay = ruining the characters = hurting the fans of those characters, not to mention the bad side effect on the show which could hurt the business aspects.
> 
> 2. Because I know most of this forums viewers are westerners so I put this issue in the right place.
> 
> 3. This anti western cosplayers movement only against western cosplayers who imitate Anime/Asian characters, anything than that is not an issue to this movement. You should read the original post in more detailt.
> 
> 4. Nope, that phrase is not true especially to us Asians. Imitation is crimes, for example if make an imitating of something then sell it, you imitate an actor/actress to get money, you imitate a police or army personel, etc including you imitate a character while the result is bad then you are ruining that character image.
> 
> 5. That is nonsense, just read this Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians , your mindset is the reason why kkk still exist to this day because they falsely believe their race is superior so that they automatically believe anyone else must look up and bow down to them.
> 
> 6. Without pride, humans are just animals without shame.
> 
> 7. There is a bigger purpose behind this movement.
> 
> 8. If you have problem with those issue then make those movement, I myself not doing or wearing any of the things you mentioned.
> 
> And peoples who cimmit crimes are not deserving any respect,
> anyway you are the 8th members who register just to be able to reply this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Yes, there are. I have seen Asian cosplayers many times.
> 2. Why? What's the point of showing them this? Are you trying to gather support or just piss them off?
> 3. So you have nothing better to do than to whine and complain about non-Asians dressing up as people who don't exist?
> 4. Did I mention anything about trying to sell a product or imitate authority figures? No, I don't think I did. I can see your point about ruining someone's good image, but when they don't exist...so? I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. as I mentioned, but that didn't stop and make me think, "Oh, that anime must really suck because that cosplayer's costume sucks."
> 5. Did you not read that part where I said, "I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender."? Obviously, I don't have the mindset of some pitiful KKK member.
> 6. Completely missed the point on that one, didn't you? I don't have a clue how you got "no pride" out of that one.
> 7. I see. I just think you're making a big deal out of something that doesn't have much of an impact on your world. There are much worse things out there to have a movement against. Like, slavery, starvation, the mistreatment of women in the mid-east to name a few.
> 8. Good for you then. You're being yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Why not show that so called westerners who look like Asian? See how many peoples who are going to laught at you in here after showing it, and posting someone who have Asian blood in them will only prove you wrong.
> 
> 2. To inform the westerners who are not cosplayers imitating Anime/Asian characters about the wrong doing of the westerners who imitate Anime/Asian characters.
> 
> 3. Nah, I'm agants westerners racism and other wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> 4. Exist or not Anime characters are loved by hundreds millions of peoples in the world, many Anime fans even go as far as to claim certain Anime characters as their wife or husband. Especially in Japan, the numbers of fanatic Anime fans is much higher. Exist or not you still hurt them when you badly imitate the one they love and respect.
> 
> 5. You don't make any sense, what you said earlier contradicts the facts I posted which you are speaking nonsense.
> 
> 6. There is no blind pride stuff with the Proud Asian who run this movement, it is just about peoples who fight to protect those they care about and love.
> 
> 7. If this really have not much impact then how come you yourself register just to be able to reply this? You are a streotype, you haven't see the real scene especially in Japan as the center of Anime yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. My brother in law is part Thai. How about that?
> 2. I doubt they'll care
> 3. Not all westerns are racist against Asians. And dressing up as an anime character isn't racist because anime characters don't exist. Do you even know what racism is? Here's the definition:
> The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> How does dressing up as an anime character show that that person thinks that they are superior to someone? I would think that they wouldn't dress up as someone who they think is beneath them.
> 4. Well, that's puzzling. How can you hurt someone who doesn't have a physical body or feelings?
> 5. Makes perfect sense to me. I AM NOT RACIST! You're Japanese? Great! You could be Chinese. That's great too. You could be Korean. Guess what? That's also great. I love you as a fellow human being, dammit!
> 6. As well as you should protect those you love and care about. But, those that you are protecting, don't exist. They aren't going to care if someone cosplays badly as them. If you were trying to protect real people, that would be different.
> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. Who knows. maybe I'd even join you and your cause. But, as for now, I'm stuck in this country that sadly has a bed rep going for it. Maybe you could enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Part Thai still mean he have Asian blood, I can see you actually not believe there are westerners who excatly look like Asian, you just keep speaking nonsense they exist because you can't accept the truth of this movement.
> 
> 2. Just see the over 500 recommend this topic got, not to mention the one posted on other forums, sites, etc.
> 
> 3. Exist or not, Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians. It is like you are imitating a character from a movie then said that character not exist, really lame logic you use. And insulting other race is also racism, using wikipedia is only what peoples who have common sense will do. Do you know why "black face" is racist? That is the same reason why imitating Anime characters is racist, except black face is for african.
> 
> 4. You are not hurting the Anime characters but you are ruining their image, reputation, etc which the fans of those characters have in their mind. Just like the image you have about your parents or other peoples you love and respect that exist in your mind. It is not about the issue the characters exist or not but about what you are doing is causing harm to other peoples or you are violating other peoples rights.
> 
> 5. You earlier said about Japanese find westerners attractive while the Japanese marriage data shows the opposite, that is what shows you don't make any sense with what you said before.
> 
> 6. Again this is not a matter of exist or not but a matter of you are violating other peoples rights and causing harm to them. And if you insist about that not exist stuff then you should stop trying to stop this movement because those characters you love so much including to imitate are not really exist according to what you said so what you are doing is pointless.
> 
> 7. Just visit Japanese based forums such as 2chan to see what the Japanese actually think about Anime related stuff, or see Japanese Tv channels or maybe news from Japan from realiable Japanese source, for example the ads potraying what Japanese believes how westerners are supposed to look like which totally not look like the Anime characters you see in Anime.
Click to expand...

1. You misunderstand me. I know there are some westerners that look exactly Asian. MY brother in law, DOES look Asian with his eye shape.
2. I meant that I doubt that westerns cosplayers will care.
3. I really doubt that they are trying to imitate Asians when they cosplay. Have you ever asked one, two or a lot of them why they cosplay? Or do you just assume that they do it to insult Asians?
4. Well, in America, when you dress as someone else and it's not to done to benefit them in anyway, it isn't harmful. Like at costume parties, where people dress up as other characters just to have fun and enjoy each other's friendship
5. No, I said Asians, not just the Japanese.
6. I'm not trying to stop your movement. I'm just curious to what it's all about. Someone showed me your very first post on my FaceBook and I got curious. So here I am.
7. Are they in English, because I can't read Japanese. Sorry


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone dressed as a family member or whoever and didn't do anything that would be considered as immoral, I would laugh at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurt who? My friends or family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still got hurt when you other peoples badly imitating your parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said "if" that happened. I never said that it actually. And besides, who are you to tell me how to react to something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No difference, you still got hurt when other peoples badly imitate your parents or other peoples you love and respect. Any normal peoples will feel the same, the same goes for Anime fans who see certain Anime characters as the one they love and respect, some even go to the extreme of claiming certain Aniem characters as their wife or husband especially in Japan.
Click to expand...

Did you clearly read what I said? I said IF. As in, I was speaking in hypothetical terms. No one ever really, actually did imitate anybody I know. And still, if they did I would not care, because I know that they aren't REALLY my parents, or friends or another family member. They are just pretenders. I would just ignore them them. It would NOT hurt me or them if someone did that. I would be like "Oh, you're imitating my mom. How nice for you. Bye now." I'm confident in myself and those who concern me that I wouldn't let that bother me.

Wait...what? They claim people who aren't real to be their husband or wife? Wouldn't they rather be married to a real human being instead?


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously but are there any of them who look like Asian so that they won't ruining the Anime/Asian characters when they try to imitate those characters? You know bad Cosplay = ruining the characters = hurting the fans of those characters, not to mention the bad side effect on the show which could hurt the business aspects.
> 
> 2. Because I know most of this forums viewers are westerners so I put this issue in the right place.
> 
> 3. This anti western cosplayers movement only against western cosplayers who imitate Anime/Asian characters, anything than that is not an issue to this movement. You should read the original post in more detailt.
> 
> 4. Nope, that phrase is not true especially to us Asians. Imitation is crimes, for example if make an imitating of something then sell it, you imitate an actor/actress to get money, you imitate a police or army personel, etc including you imitate a character while the result is bad then you are ruining that character image.
> 
> 5. That is nonsense, just read this Anti Western Cosplayers Japanese marriages also proves Anime characters based on Asians , your mindset is the reason why kkk still exist to this day because they falsely believe their race is superior so that they automatically believe anyone else must look up and bow down to them.
> 
> 6. Without pride, humans are just animals without shame.
> 
> 7. There is a bigger purpose behind this movement.
> 
> 8. If you have problem with those issue then make those movement, I myself not doing or wearing any of the things you mentioned.
> 
> And peoples who cimmit crimes are not deserving any respect,
> anyway you are the 8th members who register just to be able to reply this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, there are. I have seen Asian cosplayers many times.
> 2. Why? What's the point of showing them this? Are you trying to gather support or just piss them off?
> 3. So you have nothing better to do than to whine and complain about non-Asians dressing up as people who don't exist?
> 4. Did I mention anything about trying to sell a product or imitate authority figures? No, I don't think I did. I can see your point about ruining someone's good image, but when they don't exist...so? I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. as I mentioned, but that didn't stop and make me think, "Oh, that anime must really suck because that cosplayer's costume sucks."
> 5. Did you not read that part where I said, "I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender."? Obviously, I don't have the mindset of some pitiful KKK member.
> 6. Completely missed the point on that one, didn't you? I don't have a clue how you got "no pride" out of that one.
> 7. I see. I just think you're making a big deal out of something that doesn't have much of an impact on your world. There are much worse things out there to have a movement against. Like, slavery, starvation, the mistreatment of women in the mid-east to name a few.
> 8. Good for you then. You're being yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Why not show that so called westerners who look like Asian? See how many peoples who are going to laught at you in here after showing it, and posting someone who have Asian blood in them will only prove you wrong.
> 
> 2. To inform the westerners who are not cosplayers imitating Anime/Asian characters about the wrong doing of the westerners who imitate Anime/Asian characters.
> 
> 3. Nah, I'm agants westerners racism and other wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> 4. Exist or not Anime characters are loved by hundreds millions of peoples in the world, many Anime fans even go as far as to claim certain Anime characters as their wife or husband. Especially in Japan, the numbers of fanatic Anime fans is much higher. Exist or not you still hurt them when you badly imitate the one they love and respect.
> 
> 5. You don't make any sense, what you said earlier contradicts the facts I posted which you are speaking nonsense.
> 
> 6. There is no blind pride stuff with the Proud Asian who run this movement, it is just about peoples who fight to protect those they care about and love.
> 
> 7. If this really have not much impact then how come you yourself register just to be able to reply this? You are a streotype, you haven't see the real scene especially in Japan as the center of Anime yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. My brother in law is part Thai. How about that?
> 2. I doubt they'll care
> 3. Not all westerns are racist against Asians. And dressing up as an anime character isn't racist because anime characters don't exist. Do you even know what racism is? Here's the definition:
> The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> How does dressing up as an anime character show that that person thinks that they are superior to someone? I would think that they wouldn't dress up as someone who they think is beneath them.
> 4. Well, that's puzzling. How can you hurt someone who doesn't have a physical body or feelings?
> 5. Makes perfect sense to me. I AM NOT RACIST! You're Japanese? Great! You could be Chinese. That's great too. You could be Korean. Guess what? That's also great. I love you as a fellow human being, dammit!
> 6. As well as you should protect those you love and care about. But, those that you are protecting, don't exist. They aren't going to care if someone cosplays badly as them. If you were trying to protect real people, that would be different.
> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. Who knows. maybe I'd even join you and your cause. But, as for now, I'm stuck in this country that sadly has a bed rep going for it. Maybe you could enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Part Thai still mean he have Asian blood, I can see you actually not believe there are westerners who excatly look like Asian, you just keep speaking nonsense they exist because you can't accept the truth of this movement.
> 
> 2. Just see the over 500 recommend this topic got, not to mention the one posted on other forums, sites, etc.
> 
> 3. Exist or not, Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians. It is like you are imitating a character from a movie then said that character not exist, really lame logic you use. And insulting other race is also racism, using wikipedia is only what peoples who have common sense will do. Do you know why "black face" is racist? That is the same reason why imitating Anime characters is racist, except black face is for african.
> 
> 4. You are not hurting the Anime characters but you are ruining their image, reputation, etc which the fans of those characters have in their mind. Just like the image you have about your parents or other peoples you love and respect that exist in your mind. It is not about the issue the characters exist or not but about what you are doing is causing harm to other peoples or you are violating other peoples rights.
> 
> 5. You earlier said about Japanese find westerners attractive while the Japanese marriage data shows the opposite, that is what shows you don't make any sense with what you said before.
> 
> 6. Again this is not a matter of exist or not but a matter of you are violating other peoples rights and causing harm to them. And if you insist about that not exist stuff then you should stop trying to stop this movement because those characters you love so much including to imitate are not really exist according to what you said so what you are doing is pointless.
> 
> 7. Just visit Japanese based forums such as 2chan to see what the Japanese actually think about Anime related stuff, or see Japanese Tv channels or maybe news from Japan from realiable Japanese source, for example the ads potraying what Japanese believes how westerners are supposed to look like which totally not look like the Anime characters you see in Anime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You misunderstand me. I know there are some westerners that look exactly Asian. MY brother in law, DOES look Asian with his eye shape.
> 2. I meant that I doubt that westerns cosplayers will care.
> 3. I really doubt that they are trying to imitate Asians when they cosplay. Have you ever asked one, two or a lot of them why they cosplay? Or do you just assume that they do it to insult Asians?
> 4. Well, in America, when you dress as someone else and it's not to done to benefit them in anyway, it isn't harmful. Like at costume parties, where people dress up as other characters just to have fun and enjoy each other's friendship
> 5. No, I said Asians, not just the Japanese.
> 6. I'm not trying to stop your movement. I'm just curious to what it's all about. Someone showed me your very first post on my FaceBook and I got curious. So here I am.
> 7. Are they in English, because I can't read Japanese. Sorry
Click to expand...

 
1. You can't any post any evidence such as pics mean that you are just speaking nonsense, as for your brother in law he have Asian looking eyes obviously because he have some Asian blood in him. Anyway, just the eyes will never count, you have to be able to show at least just westerners 1 who look similar to the Asian cosplayer I posted in this topic original post to prove your nonsense is not nonsense.

2. I don't care what western cosplayers think about this movement, what I care the most for this movement is more Asians know about this and other westerners who not doing the crimes listed in this movement to also know about this.

3. They admit it or not they imitate characters which made based on Asians, remember action is louder than words.

4. Nonsense, someone who imitate african even for not profit reason is still labeled as racist in america,

5. What the Japanese feel and think is typically represent what other Asians feel and think, in fact the number is much lower in China and Korea, there is probably not even 1 Chinese or Korean guy who marry with westerners in 2014.

6. In the end you care so much about this issue that you register only to be able to post in here to try to stop this movement, you admit it or not but what you have been doing is trying to prove this movement is wrong.

7. 2chan is in Japanese language, a reliable other source about Japan that I know is rocketnews.com and AsianBeat.com but those 2 rarely speak about westerners, there are probably many more which I don't know. You can simply use google to see what Japanese think about westerners for example search using the keyword - westerners in Japanese ads -, it will show you what Japanese believes of how westerners are supposed to look like, or maybe you can read blogs from westerners who have visited Japan but they can't be that much reliable because many maybe just posting things to please their viewers and not really from their experience.

Anyway, the only way to stop this movement is by proving Anime characters not based on Asians or Japanese not believe Anime characters based on Asians.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt who? My friends or family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still got hurt when you other peoples badly imitating your parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said "if" that happened. I never said that it actually. And besides, who are you to tell me how to react to something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No difference, you still got hurt when other peoples badly imitate your parents or other peoples you love and respect. Any normal peoples will feel the same, the same goes for Anime fans who see certain Anime characters as the one they love and respect, some even go to the extreme of claiming certain Aniem characters as their wife or husband especially in Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you clearly read what I said? I said IF. As in, I was speaking in hypothetical terms. No one ever really, actually did imitate anybody I know. And still, if they did I would not care, because I know that they aren't REALLY my parents, or friends or another family member. They are just pretenders. I would just ignore them them. It would NOT hurt me or them if someone did that. I would be like "Oh, you're imitating my mom. How nice for you. Bye now." I'm confident in myself and those who concern me that I wouldn't let that bother me.
> 
> Wait...what? They claim people who aren't real to be their husband or wife? Wouldn't they rather be married to a real human being instead?
Click to expand...

 
Is this really new to you? This have been going on for years now about the waifu stuff among Anime fans especially in Japan. As for their action I have no comment on that because I will respect them as long as they don't cause any harm towards other peoples.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end you still hurt and angry at them, placing condition on them are not making any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt who? My friends or family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still got hurt when you other peoples badly imitating your parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said "if" that happened. I never said that it actually. And besides, who are you to tell me how to react to something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No difference, you still got hurt when other peoples badly imitate your parents or other peoples you love and respect. Any normal peoples will feel the same, the same goes for Anime fans who see certain Anime characters as the one they love and respect, some even go to the extreme of claiming certain Aniem characters as their wife or husband especially in Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you clearly read what I said? I said IF. As in, I was speaking in hypothetical terms. No one ever really, actually did imitate anybody I know. And still, if they did I would not care, because I know that they aren't REALLY my parents, or friends or another family member. They are just pretenders. I would just ignore them them. It would NOT hurt me or them if someone did that. I would be like "Oh, you're imitating my mom. How nice for you. Bye now." I'm confident in myself and those who concern me that I wouldn't let that bother me.
Click to expand...

 
When you use the word "if" then it means that you open a possibility, and saying you don't care now are only making you a liar because before you said you will get hurt when if someone who imitate the one you love and respect are doing immoral things.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, there are. I have seen Asian cosplayers many times.
> 2. Why? What's the point of showing them this? Are you trying to gather support or just piss them off?
> 3. So you have nothing better to do than to whine and complain about non-Asians dressing up as people who don't exist?
> 4. Did I mention anything about trying to sell a product or imitate authority figures? No, I don't think I did. I can see your point about ruining someone's good image, but when they don't exist...so? I've seen some pretty bad cosplayers. as I mentioned, but that didn't stop and make me think, "Oh, that anime must really suck because that cosplayer's costume sucks."
> 5. Did you not read that part where I said, "I am proud to be a person who respects others for who they are regardless of their race, religion or gender."? Obviously, I don't have the mindset of some pitiful KKK member.
> 6. Completely missed the point on that one, didn't you? I don't have a clue how you got "no pride" out of that one.
> 7. I see. I just think you're making a big deal out of something that doesn't have much of an impact on your world. There are much worse things out there to have a movement against. Like, slavery, starvation, the mistreatment of women in the mid-east to name a few.
> 8. Good for you then. You're being yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why not show that so called westerners who look like Asian? See how many peoples who are going to laught at you in here after showing it, and posting someone who have Asian blood in them will only prove you wrong.
> 
> 2. To inform the westerners who are not cosplayers imitating Anime/Asian characters about the wrong doing of the westerners who imitate Anime/Asian characters.
> 
> 3. Nah, I'm agants westerners racism and other wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> 4. Exist or not Anime characters are loved by hundreds millions of peoples in the world, many Anime fans even go as far as to claim certain Anime characters as their wife or husband. Especially in Japan, the numbers of fanatic Anime fans is much higher. Exist or not you still hurt them when you badly imitate the one they love and respect.
> 
> 5. You don't make any sense, what you said earlier contradicts the facts I posted which you are speaking nonsense.
> 
> 6. There is no blind pride stuff with the Proud Asian who run this movement, it is just about peoples who fight to protect those they care about and love.
> 
> 7. If this really have not much impact then how come you yourself register just to be able to reply this? You are a streotype, you haven't see the real scene especially in Japan as the center of Anime yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. My brother in law is part Thai. How about that?
> 2. I doubt they'll care
> 3. Not all westerns are racist against Asians. And dressing up as an anime character isn't racist because anime characters don't exist. Do you even know what racism is? Here's the definition:
> The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> How does dressing up as an anime character show that that person thinks that they are superior to someone? I would think that they wouldn't dress up as someone who they think is beneath them.
> 4. Well, that's puzzling. How can you hurt someone who doesn't have a physical body or feelings?
> 5. Makes perfect sense to me. I AM NOT RACIST! You're Japanese? Great! You could be Chinese. That's great too. You could be Korean. Guess what? That's also great. I love you as a fellow human being, dammit!
> 6. As well as you should protect those you love and care about. But, those that you are protecting, don't exist. They aren't going to care if someone cosplays badly as them. If you were trying to protect real people, that would be different.
> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. Who knows. maybe I'd even join you and your cause. But, as for now, I'm stuck in this country that sadly has a bed rep going for it. Maybe you could enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Part Thai still mean he have Asian blood, I can see you actually not believe there are westerners who excatly look like Asian, you just keep speaking nonsense they exist because you can't accept the truth of this movement.
> 
> 2. Just see the over 500 recommend this topic got, not to mention the one posted on other forums, sites, etc.
> 
> 3. Exist or not, Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians. It is like you are imitating a character from a movie then said that character not exist, really lame logic you use. And insulting other race is also racism, using wikipedia is only what peoples who have common sense will do. Do you know why "black face" is racist? That is the same reason why imitating Anime characters is racist, except black face is for african.
> 
> 4. You are not hurting the Anime characters but you are ruining their image, reputation, etc which the fans of those characters have in their mind. Just like the image you have about your parents or other peoples you love and respect that exist in your mind. It is not about the issue the characters exist or not but about what you are doing is causing harm to other peoples or you are violating other peoples rights.
> 
> 5. You earlier said about Japanese find westerners attractive while the Japanese marriage data shows the opposite, that is what shows you don't make any sense with what you said before.
> 
> 6. Again this is not a matter of exist or not but a matter of you are violating other peoples rights and causing harm to them. And if you insist about that not exist stuff then you should stop trying to stop this movement because those characters you love so much including to imitate are not really exist according to what you said so what you are doing is pointless.
> 
> 7. Just visit Japanese based forums such as 2chan to see what the Japanese actually think about Anime related stuff, or see Japanese Tv channels or maybe news from Japan from realiable Japanese source, for example the ads potraying what Japanese believes how westerners are supposed to look like which totally not look like the Anime characters you see in Anime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You misunderstand me. I know there are some westerners that look exactly Asian. MY brother in law, DOES look Asian with his eye shape.
> 2. I meant that I doubt that westerns cosplayers will care.
> 3. I really doubt that they are trying to imitate Asians when they cosplay. Have you ever asked one, two or a lot of them why they cosplay? Or do you just assume that they do it to insult Asians?
> 4. Well, in America, when you dress as someone else and it's not to done to benefit them in anyway, it isn't harmful. Like at costume parties, where people dress up as other characters just to have fun and enjoy each other's friendship
> 5. No, I said Asians, not just the Japanese.
> 6. I'm not trying to stop your movement. I'm just curious to what it's all about. Someone showed me your very first post on my FaceBook and I got curious. So here I am.
> 7. Are they in English, because I can't read Japanese. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You can't any post any evidence such as pics mean that you are just speaking nonsense, as for your brother in law he have Asian looking eyes obviously because he have some Asian blood in him. Anyway, just the eyes will never count, you have to be able to show at least just westerners 1 who look similar to the Asian cosplayer I posted in this topic original post to prove your nonsense is not nonsense.
> 
> 2. I don't care what western cosplayers think about this movement, what I care the most for this movement is more Asians know about this and other westerners who not doing the crimes listed in this movement to also know about this.
> 
> 3. They admit it or not they imitate characters which made based on Asians, remember action is louder than words.
> 
> 4. Nonsense, someone who imitate african even for not profit reason is still labeled as racist in america,
> 
> 5. What the Japanese feel and think is typically represent what other Asians feel and think, in fact the number is much lower in China and Korea, there is probably not even 1 Chinese or Korean guy who marry with westerners in 2014.
> 
> 6. In the end you care so much about this issue that you register only to be able to post in here to try to stop this movement, you admit it or not but what you have been doing is trying to prove this movement is wrong.
> 
> 7. 2chan is in Japanese language, a reliable other source about Japan that I know is rocketnews.com and AsianBeat.com but those 2 rarely speak about westerners, there are probably many more which I don't know. You can simply use google to see what Japanese think about westerners for example search using the keyword - westerners in Japanese ads -, it will show you what Japanese believes of how westerners are supposed to look like, or maybe you can read blogs from westerners who have visited Japan but they can't be that much reliable because many maybe just posting things to please their viewers and not really from their experience.
> 
> Anyway, the only way to stop this movement is by proving Anime characters not based on Asians or Japanese not believe Anime characters based on Asians.
Click to expand...

1. I'm not about to post photos of a family member just to prove my point to some stranger.
2. That doesn't pass for a crime in America
3. Not all anime characters are based on Asians. Some of them are even based on westerners or Americans.
4. No, it doesn't. I don't think you know are laws very well. Besides, there are black people who dress up like white people. They even put on make up to appear white. I've seen it done plenty of time on tv for Saturday Night Live or for some movies.
5. Just because the numbers are low, that doesn't mean it's not true.
6. You seem to only read what you want to see. I said I'm not trying to stop your movement.
7. Ok


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt who? My friends or family?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still got hurt when you other peoples badly imitating your parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said "if" that happened. I never said that it actually. And besides, who are you to tell me how to react to something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No difference, you still got hurt when other peoples badly imitate your parents or other peoples you love and respect. Any normal peoples will feel the same, the same goes for Anime fans who see certain Anime characters as the one they love and respect, some even go to the extreme of claiming certain Aniem characters as their wife or husband especially in Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you clearly read what I said? I said IF. As in, I was speaking in hypothetical terms. No one ever really, actually did imitate anybody I know. And still, if they did I would not care, because I know that they aren't REALLY my parents, or friends or another family member. They are just pretenders. I would just ignore them them. It would NOT hurt me or them if someone did that. I would be like "Oh, you're imitating my mom. How nice for you. Bye now." I'm confident in myself and those who concern me that I wouldn't let that bother me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you use the word "if" then it means that you open a possibility, and saying you don't care now are only making you a liar because before you said you will get hurt when if someone who imitate the one you love and respect are doing immoral things.
Click to expand...

Then you must have misunderstood me. Someone imitates my mom, I would not care because I know who my mom really is.

Anyways, it's getting late here (10:30pm) and I must sleep. Also, my interest in your silly movement has dropped to zero. Go ahead and reply, but know that I won't see it because I'm blocking you because I just don't care.


----------



## Kajune

YagamiJase said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Why not show that so called westerners who look like Asian? See how many peoples who are going to laught at you in here after showing it, and posting someone who have Asian blood in them will only prove you wrong.
> 
> 2. To inform the westerners who are not cosplayers imitating Anime/Asian characters about the wrong doing of the westerners who imitate Anime/Asian characters.
> 
> 3. Nah, I'm agants westerners racism and other wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> 4. Exist or not Anime characters are loved by hundreds millions of peoples in the world, many Anime fans even go as far as to claim certain Anime characters as their wife or husband. Especially in Japan, the numbers of fanatic Anime fans is much higher. Exist or not you still hurt them when you badly imitate the one they love and respect.
> 
> 5. You don't make any sense, what you said earlier contradicts the facts I posted which you are speaking nonsense.
> 
> 6. There is no blind pride stuff with the Proud Asian who run this movement, it is just about peoples who fight to protect those they care about and love.
> 
> 7. If this really have not much impact then how come you yourself register just to be able to reply this? You are a streotype, you haven't see the real scene especially in Japan as the center of Anime yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My brother in law is part Thai. How about that?
> 2. I doubt they'll care
> 3. Not all westerns are racist against Asians. And dressing up as an anime character isn't racist because anime characters don't exist. Do you even know what racism is? Here's the definition:
> The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> How does dressing up as an anime character show that that person thinks that they are superior to someone? I would think that they wouldn't dress up as someone who they think is beneath them.
> 4. Well, that's puzzling. How can you hurt someone who doesn't have a physical body or feelings?
> 5. Makes perfect sense to me. I AM NOT RACIST! You're Japanese? Great! You could be Chinese. That's great too. You could be Korean. Guess what? That's also great. I love you as a fellow human being, dammit!
> 6. As well as you should protect those you love and care about. But, those that you are protecting, don't exist. They aren't going to care if someone cosplays badly as them. If you were trying to protect real people, that would be different.
> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. Who knows. maybe I'd even join you and your cause. But, as for now, I'm stuck in this country that sadly has a bed rep going for it. Maybe you could enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Part Thai still mean he have Asian blood, I can see you actually not believe there are westerners who excatly look like Asian, you just keep speaking nonsense they exist because you can't accept the truth of this movement.
> 
> 2. Just see the over 500 recommend this topic got, not to mention the one posted on other forums, sites, etc.
> 
> 3. Exist or not, Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians. It is like you are imitating a character from a movie then said that character not exist, really lame logic you use. And insulting other race is also racism, using wikipedia is only what peoples who have common sense will do. Do you know why "black face" is racist? That is the same reason why imitating Anime characters is racist, except black face is for african.
> 
> 4. You are not hurting the Anime characters but you are ruining their image, reputation, etc which the fans of those characters have in their mind. Just like the image you have about your parents or other peoples you love and respect that exist in your mind. It is not about the issue the characters exist or not but about what you are doing is causing harm to other peoples or you are violating other peoples rights.
> 
> 5. You earlier said about Japanese find westerners attractive while the Japanese marriage data shows the opposite, that is what shows you don't make any sense with what you said before.
> 
> 6. Again this is not a matter of exist or not but a matter of you are violating other peoples rights and causing harm to them. And if you insist about that not exist stuff then you should stop trying to stop this movement because those characters you love so much including to imitate are not really exist according to what you said so what you are doing is pointless.
> 
> 7. Just visit Japanese based forums such as 2chan to see what the Japanese actually think about Anime related stuff, or see Japanese Tv channels or maybe news from Japan from realiable Japanese source, for example the ads potraying what Japanese believes how westerners are supposed to look like which totally not look like the Anime characters you see in Anime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You misunderstand me. I know there are some westerners that look exactly Asian. MY brother in law, DOES look Asian with his eye shape.
> 2. I meant that I doubt that westerns cosplayers will care.
> 3. I really doubt that they are trying to imitate Asians when they cosplay. Have you ever asked one, two or a lot of them why they cosplay? Or do you just assume that they do it to insult Asians?
> 4. Well, in America, when you dress as someone else and it's not to done to benefit them in anyway, it isn't harmful. Like at costume parties, where people dress up as other characters just to have fun and enjoy each other's friendship
> 5. No, I said Asians, not just the Japanese.
> 6. I'm not trying to stop your movement. I'm just curious to what it's all about. Someone showed me your very first post on my FaceBook and I got curious. So here I am.
> 7. Are they in English, because I can't read Japanese. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You can't any post any evidence such as pics mean that you are just speaking nonsense, as for your brother in law he have Asian looking eyes obviously because he have some Asian blood in him. Anyway, just the eyes will never count, you have to be able to show at least just westerners 1 who look similar to the Asian cosplayer I posted in this topic original post to prove your nonsense is not nonsense.
> 
> 2. I don't care what western cosplayers think about this movement, what I care the most for this movement is more Asians know about this and other westerners who not doing the crimes listed in this movement to also know about this.
> 
> 3. They admit it or not they imitate characters which made based on Asians, remember action is louder than words.
> 
> 4. Nonsense, someone who imitate african even for not profit reason is still labeled as racist in america,
> 
> 5. What the Japanese feel and think is typically represent what other Asians feel and think, in fact the number is much lower in China and Korea, there is probably not even 1 Chinese or Korean guy who marry with westerners in 2014.
> 
> 6. In the end you care so much about this issue that you register only to be able to post in here to try to stop this movement, you admit it or not but what you have been doing is trying to prove this movement is wrong.
> 
> 7. 2chan is in Japanese language, a reliable other source about Japan that I know is rocketnews.com and AsianBeat.com but those 2 rarely speak about westerners, there are probably many more which I don't know. You can simply use google to see what Japanese think about westerners for example search using the keyword - westerners in Japanese ads -, it will show you what Japanese believes of how westerners are supposed to look like, or maybe you can read blogs from westerners who have visited Japan but they can't be that much reliable because many maybe just posting things to please their viewers and not really from their experience.
> 
> Anyway, the only way to stop this movement is by proving Anime characters not based on Asians or Japanese not believe Anime characters based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I'm not about to post photos of a family member just to prove my point to some stranger.
> 2. That doesn't pass for a crime in America
> 3. Not all anime characters are based on Asians. Some of them are even based on westerners or Americans.
> 4. No, it doesn't. I don't think you know are laws very well. Besides, there are black people who dress up like white people. They even put on make up to appear white. I've seen it done plenty of time on tv for Saturday Night Live or for some movies.
> 5. Just because the numbers are low, that doesn't mean it's not true.
> 6. You seem to only read what you want to see. I said I'm not trying to stop your movement.
> 7. Ok
Click to expand...

 
1. Lame excuse, if not your family members than other hundreds millions of westerners, or what you are going to make more lame excuse by saying "only my family members the westerners who look like Asians", mwahahaha

2. Your country america is not the center of this world, if you truly believe in what you believe in then just ignore this movement because you know you can do whatever you want in america huh?

3. Nonsense, Anime would be ruined if the characters are based on westerners. See the latest evidence I posted from the Shingeki No Kyojin live action.

4. You speak things that do not exist, in america you still called as racist when you imitate african no matter for what reason and in what occasion, it is just westerners imiating Asians as racism is not yet a well know issue in america.

5. When you said Asians find westerners attractive then you have to prove at least 51% Asians prefer to marry with westerners, not even 1% Asians who marry with westerners, you can use other evidence from Cosplay but it is the same that almost all Asians who Cosplay are prefer to imitate Anime/Asian characters and not cartoon/western characters. So where is the fact of Asians find westerners attractive? In your hallucination.

6. Your action speak louder than your lame excuse, so far what you have been doing is trying to prove the reason which this movement use to fight for is wrong. You can't prove any of it wrong because Anime characters based on Asians will never change as long as Japanese still find Asians appearance as the attractive appearance.

Anyway tell your buddies to read all the nonsense you posted in here so they can stop spreading this topic's links to other racist western cosplayers, no matter how many of you come and try to stop this movement will never work because so far I never see any of the racist western cosplayers providing facts to their reasoning, in fact I mostly see them as kkk members who blatantly claim Anime characters based on westerners.


----------



## YagamiJase




----------



## YagamiJase

ThirdTerm said:


> *The popularity of cosplay in Japan encourages the misconception that cosplay is specifically a Japanese or Asian hobby. The term cosplay is Japanese in origin, but costume play was originally a hobby from the United States where it has historically been known as costuming as opposed to cosplaying. The hobby was then later picked up by the Japanese and reinvented by Americans.* For many years, costuming has had a widespread following and continues to experience growing popularity in North America and Europe, and has more recently spread throughout South America and Australia. Western cosplay's origins are based primarily in science fiction and fantasy fandoms. It is also more common for Western cosplayers to recreate characters from live-action series than it is for Japanese cosplayers. Western costumers also include subcultures of hobbyists who participate in Renaissance faires, live action role-playing games, and historical reenactments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As early as 1975, a journalist described Trekkies as: smelling of assembly-line junk food, hugely consumed; the look is of people who consume it, habitually and at length; overfed and undernourished, eruptive of skin and flaccid of form, from the merely soft to the grotesquely obese.[17]
> 
> Cosplay - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


I salute you ma'am!


----------



## YagamiJase

Okay, now I'm really going to sleep. I just had to satisfy my curiosity and read ALL the other posts. I have come to the conclusion that you are either an expert troll or just a hopeless cause. I encourage you to turn the energy that you expend at this so called "movement" of yours to something useful, like getting a hobby. Salutations, goof ball!


----------



## Unkotare

YagamiJase said:


> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. ...



There are much better reasons to visit and things to do in Japan than to worry about cartoons.


----------



## Kajune

It turns out another kid who can't face the truth have appeared again on this topic, he/she claiming things up but unable to prove any of it such as how there are westerners who looks like Asians.

This topic seems to have been recommened over 500 x and many of it seems to go to the racist western cosplayers, while I have searched that most of them are "kids", no in age but in mentality.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> 7. Just visit Japanese based forums such as 2chan to see what the Japanese actually think about Anime related stuff, or see Japanese Tv channels or maybe news from Japan from realiable Japanese source, for example the ads potraying what Japanese believes how westerners are supposed to look like which totally not look like the Anime characters you see in Anime.




You are a strange, pathetic little otaku.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> It turns out another kid who can't face the truth have appeared again on this topic,....




Maybe someday you'll grow up, makeinu.


----------



## asiyd

Once again, keep trying, but you are still racist as all get out. And this movement is being looked at the same as the Westboro Baptist Church; IE: you're an idiot that couldnt show anything but hate if your life depended on it.


----------



## Kajune

The racist western cosplayers who ruin Anime and being racist against Asians are whining about the peoples who are against their wrong doing.


----------



## Unkotare

You really need to go outside and get some fresh air, otaku


----------



## YagamiJase

Unkotare said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are much better reasons to visit and things to do in Japan than to worry about cartoons.
Click to expand...

I am aware of that.


----------



## YagamiJase

So, I was talking to a friend about this yesterday and we both had a good laugh at this. Then, they showed me this:
Anime convention Victorian fashion meets Japanese pop culture - Houston Chronicle
*Gasps* Can it be? Do my eyes deceive me, but are there actual Asian cosplayers, in America?
I just thought I would share and to just prove that not all westerns that cosplay have ugly non-Asian features.


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> It turns out another kid who can't face the truth have appeared again on this topic, he/she claiming things up but unable to prove any of it such as how there are westerners who looks like Asians.


Oh, look at what I found. No Asian westerners that cosplay, eh?
Anime convention Victorian fashion meets Japanese pop culture - Houston Chronicle


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YagamiJase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My brother in law is part Thai. How about that?
> 2. I doubt they'll care
> 3. Not all westerns are racist against Asians. And dressing up as an anime character isn't racist because anime characters don't exist. Do you even know what racism is? Here's the definition:
> The belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
> 
> Prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
> 
> How does dressing up as an anime character show that that person thinks that they are superior to someone? I would think that they wouldn't dress up as someone who they think is beneath them.
> 4. Well, that's puzzling. How can you hurt someone who doesn't have a physical body or feelings?
> 5. Makes perfect sense to me. I AM NOT RACIST! You're Japanese? Great! You could be Chinese. That's great too. You could be Korean. Guess what? That's also great. I love you as a fellow human being, dammit!
> 6. As well as you should protect those you love and care about. But, those that you are protecting, don't exist. They aren't going to care if someone cosplays badly as them. If you were trying to protect real people, that would be different.
> 7. Hey, if I cloud afford to visit Japan and see the anime scene, I would. Who knows. maybe I'd even join you and your cause. But, as for now, I'm stuck in this country that sadly has a bed rep going for it. Maybe you could enlighten me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Part Thai still mean he have Asian blood, I can see you actually not believe there are westerners who excatly look like Asian, you just keep speaking nonsense they exist because you can't accept the truth of this movement.
> 
> 2. Just see the over 500 recommend this topic got, not to mention the one posted on other forums, sites, etc.
> 
> 3. Exist or not, Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians. It is like you are imitating a character from a movie then said that character not exist, really lame logic you use. And insulting other race is also racism, using wikipedia is only what peoples who have common sense will do. Do you know why "black face" is racist? That is the same reason why imitating Anime characters is racist, except black face is for african.
> 
> 4. You are not hurting the Anime characters but you are ruining their image, reputation, etc which the fans of those characters have in their mind. Just like the image you have about your parents or other peoples you love and respect that exist in your mind. It is not about the issue the characters exist or not but about what you are doing is causing harm to other peoples or you are violating other peoples rights.
> 
> 5. You earlier said about Japanese find westerners attractive while the Japanese marriage data shows the opposite, that is what shows you don't make any sense with what you said before.
> 
> 6. Again this is not a matter of exist or not but a matter of you are violating other peoples rights and causing harm to them. And if you insist about that not exist stuff then you should stop trying to stop this movement because those characters you love so much including to imitate are not really exist according to what you said so what you are doing is pointless.
> 
> 7. Just visit Japanese based forums such as 2chan to see what the Japanese actually think about Anime related stuff, or see Japanese Tv channels or maybe news from Japan from realiable Japanese source, for example the ads potraying what Japanese believes how westerners are supposed to look like which totally not look like the Anime characters you see in Anime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. You misunderstand me. I know there are some westerners that look exactly Asian. MY brother in law, DOES look Asian with his eye shape.
> 2. I meant that I doubt that westerns cosplayers will care.
> 3. I really doubt that they are trying to imitate Asians when they cosplay. Have you ever asked one, two or a lot of them why they cosplay? Or do you just assume that they do it to insult Asians?
> 4. Well, in America, when you dress as someone else and it's not to done to benefit them in anyway, it isn't harmful. Like at costume parties, where people dress up as other characters just to have fun and enjoy each other's friendship
> 5. No, I said Asians, not just the Japanese.
> 6. I'm not trying to stop your movement. I'm just curious to what it's all about. Someone showed me your very first post on my FaceBook and I got curious. So here I am.
> 7. Are they in English, because I can't read Japanese. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You can't any post any evidence such as pics mean that you are just speaking nonsense, as for your brother in law he have Asian looking eyes obviously because he have some Asian blood in him. Anyway, just the eyes will never count, you have to be able to show at least just westerners 1 who look similar to the Asian cosplayer I posted in this topic original post to prove your nonsense is not nonsense.
> 
> 2. I don't care what western cosplayers think about this movement, what I care the most for this movement is more Asians know about this and other westerners who not doing the crimes listed in this movement to also know about this.
> 
> 3. They admit it or not they imitate characters which made based on Asians, remember action is louder than words.
> 
> 4. Nonsense, someone who imitate african even for not profit reason is still labeled as racist in america,
> 
> 5. What the Japanese feel and think is typically represent what other Asians feel and think, in fact the number is much lower in China and Korea, there is probably not even 1 Chinese or Korean guy who marry with westerners in 2014.
> 
> 6. In the end you care so much about this issue that you register only to be able to post in here to try to stop this movement, you admit it or not but what you have been doing is trying to prove this movement is wrong.
> 
> 7. 2chan is in Japanese language, a reliable other source about Japan that I know is rocketnews.com and AsianBeat.com but those 2 rarely speak about westerners, there are probably many more which I don't know. You can simply use google to see what Japanese think about westerners for example search using the keyword - westerners in Japanese ads -, it will show you what Japanese believes of how westerners are supposed to look like, or maybe you can read blogs from westerners who have visited Japan but they can't be that much reliable because many maybe just posting things to please their viewers and not really from their experience.
> 
> Anyway, the only way to stop this movement is by proving Anime characters not based on Asians or Japanese not believe Anime characters based on Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I'm not about to post photos of a family member just to prove my point to some stranger.
> 2. That doesn't pass for a crime in America
> 3. Not all anime characters are based on Asians. Some of them are even based on westerners or Americans.
> 4. No, it doesn't. I don't think you know are laws very well. Besides, there are black people who dress up like white people. They even put on make up to appear white. I've seen it done plenty of time on tv for Saturday Night Live or for some movies.
> 5. Just because the numbers are low, that doesn't mean it's not true.
> 6. You seem to only read what you want to see. I said I'm not trying to stop your movement.
> 7. Ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Lame excuse, if not your family members than other hundreds millions of westerners, or what you are going to make more lame excuse by saying "only my family members the westerners who look like Asians", mwahahaha
> 
> 2. Your country america is not the center of this world, if you truly believe in what you believe in then just ignore this movement because you know you can do whatever you want in america huh?
> 
> 3. Nonsense, Anime would be ruined if the characters are based on westerners. See the latest evidence I posted from the Shingeki No Kyojin live action.
> 
> 4. You speak things that do not exist, in america you still called as racist when you imitate african no matter for what reason and in what occasion, it is just westerners imiating Asians as racism is not yet a well know issue in america.
> 
> 5. When you said Asians find westerners attractive then you have to prove at least 51% Asians prefer to marry with westerners, not even 1% Asians who marry with westerners, you can use other evidence from Cosplay but it is the same that almost all Asians who Cosplay are prefer to imitate Anime/Asian characters and not cartoon/western characters. So where is the fact of Asians find westerners attractive? In your hallucination.
> 
> 6. Your action speak louder than your lame excuse, so far what you have been doing is trying to prove the reason which this movement use to fight for is wrong. You can't prove any of it wrong because Anime characters based on Asians will never change as long as Japanese still find Asians appearance as the attractive appearance.
> 
> Anyway tell your buddies to read all the nonsense you posted in here so they can stop spreading this topic's links to other racist western cosplayers, no matter how many of you come and try to stop this movement will never work because so far I never see any of the racist western cosplayers providing facts to their reasoning, in fact I mostly see them as kkk members who blatantly claim Anime characters based on westerners.
Click to expand...

Fine, you want photographic proof? Here you go.





That's him in the back row, second from the left with my little sister, his wife. And next to him in the blue shirt, is his father with his mother seated on the left. Followed by his sister and her husband. You can take a guess at who the rest are. Point is, there are indeed Asians and westeners who are happily married to each other and in love.
2. Du~h! It ain't? Gee wilikers, I wouldn't ever have guessed that the US ain't the center of the universe. No shit, Sherlock! The reason why I said America is because you keep referring to us as westerners and since I have no knowledge on which to base cosplaying on in regard to other western countries that may or may not have cosplaying conventions, the US is the only reference I can go by. So excuse me if I was unaware of you accusing other western countries of your misguided view of what racism really is.
3. I doubt any Japanese animators or manga writers are concerned about that. I didn't bother to watch that, but I'll assume it's about casting white/westerners in Asian roles and that you're complaining about that too. Guess what? I agree with you. Did you ever see the King of Fighters live action movie?If not, they completely botched it. They cast some white guy named Shawn (or Sean, I don't remember off hand) Harris as Kyo Kusanagi, a Japanese character from the game by the same name. What the heck, I said. And there were a lot of other things wrong with the movie, but there's too much to list. Also, the live action DBZ movie had a white actor cast as Goku. Again, what the heck? But, I wouldn't call that racist, just bad casting.
4.Actually, they do exist. As seen here: White Like Me Saturday Night Live - Yahoo Screen and here's another example of blacks acting like white people:  And yet another example:  and no body tooted their horn and screamed "That's racist!" because it was obviously done in humor. And I'm sure that a lot of white and black people laugh their asses off at them.
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The numbers, highlighted in yellow, speak for themselves. Also, you weren't specific if they were male or female.
I got that from here: By the Numbers Dating Marriage and Race in Asian America - IMDiversity
Scroll half way down to see it. That way you can't say that I just pulled out of my ass.
6. No, I'm just trying to show you that not all westerners are bad people. That the cosplayers here are more than likely not even thinking of being racist. That just because you dress up as a person of another culture, that you aren't being racist. After all, there's Japanese citizens who wear American and other cultures inspired clothing and also impersonate us. I've seen Japanese impersonations of Elvis Presley, an westerner or more specifically, American. You've got Japanese actors dressed as Ronald McDonald, an American mascot for the McDonald's fastfood chain and as Spider-man too. Two of which that are fictional like a majority of your anime characters. And I bet you that for Tokyo Disney or Disney Tokyo (which ever you like), there are Japanese employees in those Micky Mouse, Pluto, Donald Duck or what have you in those costumes. But, do you see anybody over here throwing a fit about it? I doubt it and if they are, then they're just as bad as you are. Just as I can't prove that anything that you say is wrong, except for the Japanese marrying Americans part (see number 5), you can't prove that anything thing I say is wrong either.

I have shown this to several of my friends and they all agree that there is no sense in this movement of yours. None of them see anything of nonsense except from what you have to say. And two of them are Japanese while the other three are Korean. Basically, they think you're an expert troll with nothing better to do than to see how many people you can fool into this movement of yours. The KKK I know quite well and as far as I know, not once have they ever worn a costume to appear as an Asian or any other race. In fact, they're more like cowards because the often hide who the y are by wearing those pointy face covering hoods. Just so you know, I don't support the KKK or any group that thinks that race is superior to all other races. Yes, some Americans were racist way back then, but over time racist views and opinions have died down over the years. In the end, I bet you'll just come up with some lame and as you fondly like to say, "nonsense" counterpoint. The way I see is that you can't accept that your cause is unjust, pointless and that you can't handle the truth of the points that I have backed up with actual evidence. You have shown nothing to anyone that cosplaying as any ethical group is a racist thing to do. And even if you could, what would you do? Write a letter pleading that western governments cease and desist cosplaying and to make it illegal to do so in conventions? I'm pretty sure they would say "What the hell is this? we;ve got better things to worry about!" Well, I've made my points over and over. But, I'm sure that it was all in vain, like beating a dead horse or talking to a brick wall. I've wasted enough time with this. But hey, if you some how win and ban cosplay from the western world, I'll give you a thumbs up, a pat on the back and a 1st place blue ribbon and tell you what a top notch job you have done. Final point, just because you dress up as someone else, that doesn't meant that you think that you're better than them. As Sovereign from Mass Effect said, "This exchange, is over..."


----------



## YagamiJase

YagamiJase said:


> *Read this too, Kajune. *First, I change my mind. I'm not finished with you yet, so this "exchange" is not yet over second, I meant the person sitting on the right of my brother in law's father. Made a little tpyo there. Anyways, look at this. A Japanese game show about Japanese people impersonating famous singers. Some of which, are "westerners" on a game show. Hypocrite much? You blame us for cosplaying as characters who represent Asians and specifically the Japanese regardless if they don't exist as you said yourself. But, then here we've got Japanese singers cosplaying and impersonating people who still or at one time, exist. Now, I personally don't give a damn about it, but that would seem to be even more of an insult to cosplay and or impersonate someone who is made of flesh and blood than it would to cosplay and or impersonate somebody who doesn't exist. I have to assume that you live in Japan, so I have to ask this. Why care about how westerners cosplay as anime characters when you and other anime fans live clear across the other side of the planet? You talk about westerner cosplayers giving a bad image to this or that anime, so when you get to see it first on your own televisions and movie theaters before it is show to us months or even years later, why care about us cosplaying as them? Oh, of course, the internet is the answer isn't it? I guess I answered my second question myself. Still, that doesn't excuse what's going on in the above video. Chew on that for a while.


----------



## YagamiJase

It's time to dig into my back of Asians cosplaying as fictional American characters bag. *rummages around and begins to pull out photo after photo after photo...* Now, I admit that I don't know where or when these cosplayers were located. But, unless I need my eyes checked, these are Asian (not just Japanese) cosplayers. Also, before we begin, I must apologize for the size of some of the photos and this huge post. And that I don't mind the cosplay attempts at all. This is just to show that the accusations you are making against us "westerners" can go both ways. This was also done under the impression that it doesn't matter if the cosplayer's costume is "bad" or "good", just their ethnicity.
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm...here we've got a guy cosplaying as Captain America *Gasp! Metal Gear Solid ! sound effect* If we follow your logic of people cosplaying as fictional characters (that includes anime, which is what you call your animated tv/movies and manga, which is pretty much is what you call your comic books or graphic novels. So, for us that would be, cartoon = animated tv/movie and comic = comic books. Just to be clear. Get it? Got it? Good!) being a insult to that said character's race or ethnicity, then this guy just pimped slapped America with this "bad cosplay". No clue who that girl is supposed to be. Third person is cosplaying as Robin, Batman's faithful side punch, I mean side kick. And what in all that is sacred is that? A blow up doll disguised as Deadpool!?  As for the person in the background, it looks like "Deadpool" is attached to their back somehow.
2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's Psylocke of Marvel comics! I admit, that Asian girl is gorgeous, but none the less! She is cosplaying as an fictional American character.
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An Asian girl dressed in a Star Wars Stromtrooper's armor that has been modified. I bet she went to that Starbucks too.
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ka-blam! Another beautiful Asian girl dressed as a Night Elf from World of Warcraft which is developed and published by Blizzard Entertainment which is located in Irvine, California. Therefore, American.
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another Marvel character cosplayed by an Asian person, Scarlet Witch.
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Um...I'm not sure what this is about. But, that is some one who is Asian cosplaying as Spider-man.
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like there could've been some Asian Stormtroopers tromping around on the Death Star.
I wonder what "These aren't the droids you're looking for" in Japanese would be.
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DC's Wonder Woman. Cool looking cosplay, I have to say.
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Monarch and Doctor Lady from Adult Swim's The Venture Brothers. I can't really tell about the guy, but that lady is most certainly Asian.
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the last photo I dug out of my bag. Now, seeing as I am a huge Superman fan, I could take this as an insult. Just like how you claim that westerners cosplaying as anime characters are insults to you and your like, I could say "Hey! That Asian guy dressed as my all time favorite superhero hurts my feelings! He has damaged the image of Superman with that 'bad cosplay' attempt at being Superman! I'm going to throw a fit about it! Also, DC and Jerry Siegel and Joe Shuster (Superman's creators RIP) should be offended!" Superman is the essential symbol of "Truth, justice and the American way and this Asian cosplaying as him is like another huge pimp slap to America...IF...we go by your weird logic of cosplaying as a fictional or non-fictional character is an insult. Well, howdy doodie! Though I think this costume is a down right laugh riot, it doesn't offend me in the least. Look at that! He's wearing black dress shoes! LoL xD I can't speak for all Americans, but I bet most of them wouldn't even bat an eye at the above cosplays of American characters by Asian people. In fact, I bet some of us are inspired to cosplay by your cosplayers and I will admit, hand to God, that some of your cosplayers have amazingly well done costumes. Again, this is just to show you that just like us cosplaying as anime or manga characters, you are (as proven by the above photos) also cosplaying as our fictional characters. The only difference is, we aren't insulted. It is not to try to stop your movement, just tell you that you should concentrate your efforts on the real racists out there. Not on harmless cosplaying. Cosplayers should be your least of concerns, but racists who openingly admit that they are and commit actual crimes, like murder or rape for racist reasons. You bring up the KKK a lot. Yeah, go after them. Leave the cosplayers alone, they aren't hurting you physically at least. There's a popular saying that goes, "One bad grape could ruin the whole bunch." Please don't judge all western cosplayers just by a few bad cosplay costumes. In fact, why not teach those of us who don't cosplay as well as you or others do how to cosplay better? The End


----------



## Kajune

Amongs all the morally pathetic peoples I don't like is hypocrite that I hate more than thief or other criminals like that, I don't deal with hypocrite who said he/she no longer have interest on this movement but continue super hard to try to prove this movement wrong, who call this movement is trolling but keep trying super hard to prove this movement wrong, etc other sore losers nonsense like that.


----------



## Unkotare

This otaku's ^^^^ got a 'movement' going all right...


----------



## YagamiJase

Kajune said:


> Amongs all the morally pathetic peoples I don't like is hypocrite that I hate more than thief or other criminals like that, I don't deal with hypocrite who said he/she no longer have interest on this movement but continue super hard to try to prove this movement wrong, who call this movement is trolling but keep trying super hard to prove this movement wrong, etc other sore losers nonsense like that.


I tried to reason with and be nice with you, but I guess I failed. You're not one to speak of moralistic values with your incorrect views of westerners and why we love cosplaying. If you hate hypocrites, then you should hate yourself. If you represent the Japanese culture, then you have brought shame upon yourself and them by blaming westerners for imitating the Japanese, when the Japanese are imitating westerners. As I have proven in the above video. You keep saying that I'm trying to prove that your "movement" is wrong. I don't give a damn about your movement, but your lies about westerners. No, I'll say it one last time and if it doesn't get through your thick skull by now, I don't know what will. I am simply proving to you that your misconceptions of westerners is wrong. We're not all the same looking, we're not all racist and we're not all trying to ruin anime. You exhibit many signs of trolling: Your knowledge of America/westerners and her people is based on "facts" that you can't prove. The reason of "because we can" or "because I love that anime/character" isn't proof of racism. You are intolerant to the fact that someone opposes you. You think that the Japanese or any Asian culture is better than westerners. You can't handle being proven wrong on some facts. Like the fact that the Japanese do imitate westerners and western fictional characters. You also keep using the same old tired "facts" that you claim to be true, but yet can't provide positive proof for. One really shouldn't blame another who does the same thing that they are also guilty for. You also selectively ignore points that prove you wrong and certain things that are said to you. Like, I said that I changed my mind and decided to continue this conversation with you. You also can't accept the truth when it contradicts your beliefs and ideals about Americans/westerners. I have come to these conclusions: You are either a single troll that spreads their lies about the west all over the internet just to piss people off. I bet you there are lot of Asians that don't agree with your twisted views of the west. Or you are part of a group of trolls who are taking trolling to the extreme for the same reason stated above. Or you're someone who has been convinced/brain washed by another troll or trolls into believing that their views of the west must be true instead of thinking for yourself. Or that you are part of a group of people who take this "movement" of yours seriously and if that's true, then you and your kind are a bunch of pathetic sore losers. They are much worse things in the world than bad cosplay and this phantom belief that westerner cosplayers are cosplaying just to be racist and piss you off. I would tell you what, but I'm sure you would just ignore, twist and misinterpret everything I had to say just so it makes you look good and help you feel like that you're the "good guy" in this situation. I am thoroughly convinced that you are the racist, the intolerable, the ignorant, the arrogant and the bigoted one. You go ahead with your stupid little movement. As for me and my friends, we will continue to cosplay till the sun explodes. Have a nice life...of which I'm sure you don't have much of.

PS I promise you that you won't hear from me again on this because I would just be wasting my and your time.


----------



## YagamiJase

Unkotare said:


> This otaku's ^^^^ got a 'movement' going all right...


Who me or them?


----------



## Kajune

> *Asians are youthful*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to guess the real age of the Asian girl you see? Are you saying she is 8 years old? 10 years old? 12 years old? No, all of those are wrong because her real age is 20 years old. Asians who are in their 20's are still look like in their teens when compared to westerners while westerners who are in their teens are look like in their 20's when compared to Asians. Asians are capable of looking 10 - 20 years much more younger just like that Asian girl you just see who even by Asian own age standard are supposed to look like 12 years old moreover by westerners age standard she would look like 8 years old, in some case Asians could even look 25 years much younger.


 
western cosplayers look too old to Cosplay as Anime characters.


----------



## Osomir

Baka.


----------



## Kajune

Osomir said:


> Baka.


 
If you think that is the most insulting word in Japanese language then you are mistaken.


----------



## Kajune

western cosplayers never able to achieve this level of Cosplay splendidness


----------



## ChrisL

This is silly.  It's cartoons and people dressing up as cartoon characters.  Get a grip and get a life.


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> This is silly.  It's cartoons and people dressing up as cartoon characters.  Get a grip and get a life.


 
Silly for you but not for hundreds millions of peoples.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is silly.  It's cartoons and people dressing up as cartoon characters.  Get a grip and get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly for you but not for hundreds millions of peoples.
Click to expand...


Stop your crying.  Who in the hell cares about silly anime cartoons?   Anime totally sucks anyways.    It's all so dramatic and silly.  That must be why you nerds love it so.  

Give me Scooby Doo, Bugs Bunny or any of the old time funny cartoons any day.    Your anime crap has RUINED cartoons.


----------



## ChrisL

Bugs Bunny and Yosemite Sam!


----------



## ChrisL

Daffy Duck and Porky Pig!


----------



## ChrisL

Can't forget about Sylvester and Tweety!    Just some of MY favorite cartoons.  Most of these were made long before I was born, but I can appreciate good and funny cartoons, and because of that I can see that anime is nothing but a bunch of overly dramatic crapola . . .

Or should I say "Thuffering Thuccotash!"


----------



## ChrisL

And Tom and Jerry too . . . another of my favorite cartoons.


----------



## thanatos144

Kajune said:


> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.


Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is silly.  It's cartoons and people dressing up as cartoon characters.  Get a grip and get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly for you but not for hundreds millions of peoples.
Click to expand...


I would respect you more if you dressed like Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Kajune

thanatos144 said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
Click to expand...

 
You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
Click to expand...




"Wrong doing "?


----------



## thanatos144

Kajune said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
Click to expand...

Thousands of you democrats made the KKK as well not jealous of ether


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
Click to expand...


Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
Click to expand...

 
You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.


----------



## thanatos144

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
Click to expand...

you need to get a life


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
Click to expand...



"The real thing" is a real country where the vast, vast majority of people are not obsessed otaku weirdos like you. Most people have real lives and don't give a crap about your strange fixation. Seek help.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
Click to expand...


I would love to visit Japan someday, but it wouldn't be because of anime.  Lol.


----------



## Kajune

Unkotare said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The real thing" is a real country where the vast, vast majority of people are not obsessed otaku weirdos like you. Most people have real lives and don't give a crap about your strange fixation. Seek help.
Click to expand...

 
Too bad you have no idea what you are talking about, the big majority of Japanese are Anime fans including adults, yea they maybe not on the Otaku level but they are fans.
I wonder if you even know what Otaku actually mean because you just keep blabbering nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The real thing" is a real country where the vast, vast majority of people are not obsessed otaku weirdos like you. Most people have real lives and don't give a crap about your strange fixation. Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you have no idea what you are talking about...
Click to expand...



I really do, and you really need to get out of the basement and see a shrink in the real world.


----------



## thanatos144

I love anime.... Have since Battle of the galaxy or gatchman in the 70's. Most of us who love Anime are not like the repulsive idiot racist OP. What a fucking moron.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a long post just to say you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The real thing" is a real country where the vast, vast majority of people are not obsessed otaku weirdos like you. Most people have real lives and don't give a crap about your strange fixation. Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you have no idea what you are talking about, the big majority of Japanese are Anime fans including adults, yea they maybe not on the Otaku level but they are fans.
> I wonder if you even know what Otaku actually mean because you just keep blabbering nonsense.
Click to expand...


Weird and socially inept adults maybe.


----------



## ChrisL

thanatos144 said:


> *I love anime*.... Have since Battle of the galaxy or gatchman in the 70's. Most of us who love Anime are not like the repulsive idiot racist OP. What a fucking moron.



Figures.   A grown man who likes anime cartoons?  Pathetic.


----------



## thanatos144

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I love anime*.... Have since Battle of the galaxy or gatchman in the 70's. Most of us who love Anime are not like the repulsive idiot racist OP. What a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.   A grown man who likes anime cartoons?  Pathetic.
Click to expand...

Again you show how ignorant you are.


----------



## YagamiJase

Yes, they obviously don't realize that not all anime revolves around children. There are "adult" or more serious anime.


----------



## ChrisL

YagamiJase said:


> Yes, they obviously don't realize that not all anime revolves around children. There are "adult" or more serious anime.



Sure fine, but what about the people who dress up as cartoon characters?  Full grown adult men dressing up as anime characters and/or ponies.  That stuff is just weird.  What's the thrill you get from dressing up as a cartoon character?  Missing Halloween or something?


----------



## ChrisL

I still think those anime cartoons are silly and overly dramatic.


----------



## ChrisL

thanatos144 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I love anime*.... Have since Battle of the galaxy or gatchman in the 70's. Most of us who love Anime are not like the repulsive idiot racist OP. What a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.   A grown man who likes anime cartoons?  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show how ignorant you are.
Click to expand...


It's gay and so are you.  Probably a brony too.


----------



## thanatos144

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I love anime*.... Have since Battle of the galaxy or gatchman in the 70's. Most of us who love Anime are not like the repulsive idiot racist OP. What a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.   A grown man who likes anime cartoons?  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show how ignorant you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gay and so are you.  Probably a brony too.  [emoji3]
Click to expand...

I am happy. Not homosexual. To bad you area so blissfully ignorant


----------



## ChrisL

thanatos144 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I love anime*.... Have since Battle of the galaxy or gatchman in the 70's. Most of us who love Anime are not like the repulsive idiot racist OP. What a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.   A grown man who likes anime cartoons?  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show how ignorant you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gay and so are you.  Probably a brony too.  [emoji3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy. Not homosexual. To bad you area so blissfully ignorant
Click to expand...


Okay, but you're still a brony.


----------



## thanatos144

ChrisL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I love anime*.... Have since Battle of the galaxy or gatchman in the 70's. Most of us who love Anime are not like the repulsive idiot racist OP. What a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.   A grown man who likes anime cartoons?  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you show how ignorant you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's gay and so are you.  Probably a brony too.  [emoji3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy. Not homosexual. To bad you area so blissfully ignorant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but you're still a brony.
Click to expand...

You are a sad pathetic person.


----------



## PredFan

Kajune said:


> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.



Huh. A racist, spouting racist nonsense and accusing others of racism? That sounds VERY familiar.


----------



## Kajune

PredFan said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti western cosplayers channel [ see how many Asians and Anime fans from around the world who participated and agreed with the movement ] *http://www.youtube.com/user/VeryProudToBeAsian/discussion
> Don't you feel sad and insulted when you see the Anime characters you love are cosplayed [ read : RUINED ] by those who look nothing like the Anime characters you love? The Anime characters you love have small nose but those sicko [ yes they are sicko and you will soon find out why ] have big long nose, the Anime characters you love have round face but those sicko have square face, the Anime characters you love have smallish body form while those sicko have big wide body form, etc those sicko look nothing like the Anime characters you love but those sicko don't care as long as they said they can have fun, they have fun from your suffering.
> 
> Other than ruining Anime [ doing bad Cosplay = ruining Anime ] which hurt millions of Anime fans, the reason for this movement is to stop western cosplayers racism towards Asians. Imitating Anime characters = imitating Asians because the characters are based on Asians [ why only Asians look good cosplaying Anime characters ], imitating other race is racism such as the "black face" racism.
> 
> This is how good Anime Cosplay are supposed to be which western cosplayers never able to achieve to this day and forever [ as have been said Anime characters are not based on westerners so it is just impossible to see good western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters ] :
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M410uEgUaj0
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM4NRk76Zjk
> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXD2GxxtVGM
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From hundreds millions Anime fans in the world the one who don't like western cosplayers the most are Japanese, not only because Japanese prefer cuteness for many things including appearance [ westerners are not cute including for Japanese ] but also because Japanese believe westerners look very different from Anime characters. Just check this Japanese toys which making fun of westerners face :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially check the 2D character on the toy's background which based on westerners appearance, did you see how very different that western character is compared to Anime characters? That western characters just look like the cartoon characters which westerners made based on themselves.
> 
> And this is Japanese depiction of westerners in reality which depicted on Japanese ads :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one example from many other Japanese ads like that. As you can see Japanese believe that westerners have small deep set eyes, big long nose, square face, square jaw and big wide body form which are all the opposite of Anime characters big narrow set eyes, small nose, round face, sharp jaw and smallish body form.
> 
> *How to participate in the anti western cosplayers movement :
> 1*. By following the anti western cosplayers channel, the more peoples who follow the channel then the more pressure the western cosplayers who see the channel's videos will feel that their action of cosplaying Anime characters are really wrong. This will also cause them to stop thinking that they can just do whatever they want, many western cosplayers who insist on cosplaying Anime characters is because they [ they said it themselves ] think they can just do whatever they want.
> *2*. By joining the anti western cosplayers group [ http://www.antiwc.net/group ], the reasons is the same as above.
> *3*. The best way is by making your own videos, blogs, topics, etc which told or mention that western cosplayers cosplaying Anime characters will only ruin the Anime characters which hurt many Anime fans feelings and their action also a form of racism against Asians.
> 
> *To all western cosplayers :
> 1*. Who said they Cosplay for fun, are you having fun by doing racism towards Asians and by hurting Anime fans? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers want to have fun then do it by not causing any harm to other peoples because having fun by causing harm is what sicko always do.
> *2*. Who said they Cosplay to show their love for Anime, are you showing your love by ruining the one you claim to love? If yes then that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your love for Anime then do it the right way by supporting Anime such as by buying Anime DVD or other Anime related items or at least don't cause any harm to Anime which you western cosplayers claim to love.
> *3*. Who said they Cosplay to show their appreciation for Asians, are you showing your appreciation by doing racism to the one you claim you appreciate? If yes then again that is sick and if no then stop your wrong doing. If you western cosplayers really want to show your appreciation for Asians for making all the Anime you love then do it the right way such as by buying Asians made products or at least don't cause any harm towards Asians.
> 
> As for other westerners, know that this movement is not against westerners as a race but only against western cosplayers who Cosplay as Anime/Asian characters, this movement even have no issue with western cosplayers who want to use the term Cosplay but without cosplaying as Anime/Asian characters [ Cosplay originally mean imitating Anime/Asian characters ] and instead choosing to Cosplay as cartoon/western characters. This movement obviously not against westerners who watch Anime, read Manga, listen to Asian music, eating Asian food, doing Asian fashion, speaking in Asian language etc because all of that are not causing any harm towards Asians or what belong to Asians. So this movement against western cosplayers are not because they are westerners [ this is not a racist movement ] but because western cosplayers are ruining and will always ruining Anime characters which hurt millions of Anime fans and also because western cosplayers action are racism towards Asians.
> 
> *Good Anime Cosplay will always make many peoples who are fans of the characters happy, while bad fail Cosplay will only make many peoples sad which in turn start to dislike the Anime they before love because their fantasy are ruined by the bad fail Cosplay they see of the Anime characters they love*, only Asian cosplayers can Cosplay Anime characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. A racist, spouting racist nonsense and accusing others of racism? That sounds VERY familiar.
Click to expand...

 
Trying to prevent racism and ruining Anime is nowhere near racism.


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just angry that thousand of Asians and Anime fans have banded together to stop westerners racism and wrong doing against Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The real thing" is a real country where the vast, vast majority of people are not obsessed otaku weirdos like you. Most people have real lives and don't give a crap about your strange fixation. Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you have no idea what you are talking about, the big majority of Japanese are Anime fans including adults, yea they maybe not on the Otaku level but they are fans.
> I wonder if you even know what Otaku actually mean because you just keep blabbering nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird and socially inept adults maybe.
Click to expand...

 
Otaku = hardcore fan, the word not only used for Anime but also other things that Japanese are a big fan of such as "sport otaku", "book otaku", etc. Your lack of knowledge makes you keep spouting nonsense in this topic, you should not try to get into things you are not fit into because you will either ruin what you intent to do or you ashame yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> Otaku = hardcore fan




Wrong. It means geek, weirdo, obsessed freak.


----------



## ChrisL

Kajune said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone is angry about a bunch of losers who dress up like cartoon characters . . . .   You wish you were so relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The real thing" is a real country where the vast, vast majority of people are not obsessed otaku weirdos like you. Most people have real lives and don't give a crap about your strange fixation. Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you have no idea what you are talking about, the big majority of Japanese are Anime fans including adults, yea they maybe not on the Otaku level but they are fans.
> I wonder if you even know what Otaku actually mean because you just keep blabbering nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird and socially inept adults maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otaku = hardcore fan, the word not only used for Anime but also other things that Japanese are a big fan of such as "sport otaku", "book otaku", etc. Your lack of knowledge makes you keep spouting nonsense in this topic, you should not try to get into things you are not fit into because you will either ruin what you intent to do or you ashame yourself.
Click to expand...


So?  I'm talking about people who want to dress up as cartoon characters all the time and who seem to have an unhealthy obsession with cartoon characters.


----------



## Kajune

ChrisL said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should visit Japan once in a while to see the real thing of what actually happen in the Anime Cosplay world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The real thing" is a real country where the vast, vast majority of people are not obsessed otaku weirdos like you. Most people have real lives and don't give a crap about your strange fixation. Seek help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you have no idea what you are talking about, the big majority of Japanese are Anime fans including adults, yea they maybe not on the Otaku level but they are fans.
> I wonder if you even know what Otaku actually mean because you just keep blabbering nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird and socially inept adults maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otaku = hardcore fan, the word not only used for Anime but also other things that Japanese are a big fan of such as "sport otaku", "book otaku", etc. Your lack of knowledge makes you keep spouting nonsense in this topic, you should not try to get into things you are not fit into because you will either ruin what you intent to do or you ashame yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  I'm talking about people who want to dress up as cartoon characters all the time and who seem to have an unhealthy obsession with cartoon characters.
Click to expand...

 
What you said could mislead other peoples who don't know the true meaning, and the one you mean too are also not look down upon in Japan. You seems to rightly believe anything you read on the internet, you probably read 1 or 10 peoples saying the same thing on the internet then you believe that as truth, if you want to know the real truth then directly go to the source, for real Japanese info then get the info from Japanese source.

Anyway new evidence for this movement


----------



## Kajune

It has been awhile since I check this topic, more progress have been made.


----------



## Unkotare

Kajune said:


> It has been awhile since I check this topic, more progress have been made.




And have you made progress with your therapy?


----------



## Moonglow

Kajune said:


> It has been awhile since I check this topic, more progress have been made.


What's your excuse?


----------



## YagamiJase

I see our "friend" is still up to his antics. I found something that the rest of you might find interesting and perhaps, damn funny and ironic.

Kajune blames westerners for trying to look like Asians and anime characters. Well, has anyone ever heard of Hebert Chavez? He's a Filipino from the Philippines who is obsessed with Superman. The Philippines is a group of islands that is a part of the Asian continent. I point this out because he claims that only Asians should be allowed to cosplay as anime characters. And technically, the citizens of the Philippines are considered to be Asian.  Now, in case Kajune doesn't know who Superman is, he's an American comic book (originally), movie, TV and cartoon (I'm sure you know that anime is just slang for Japanese cartoons) character. As I said about Herbert, he's so obsessed with the Man of Steel, that he has had at least seventeen plastic surgeries to alter his physical appearance to look like the late and great actor Christopher Reeve, (An American or western actor) who is most famously known for his portrayal of Superman. If you find that hard to believe, here's a Google search on Mr. Chavez: herbert chavez - Google Search And if that isn't enough, here's an article on him: Man undergoes 23 surgeries to look like his hero, Superman So, here we have an Asian who so desperately wanted to look like an westerner, that he had plastic surgery done to his face. An ASIAN wanting to look like a WESTERNER!! HAH! Ponder about that for a while, won't you, Kajune?


----------



## ChrisL

I can't believe this guy keeps coming back.    Does he realize that nobody takes him seriously at all?  

Look mister, nobody cares about your stupid cartoon characters!  Grow up!


----------



## YagamiJase

ChrisL said:


> I can't believe this guy keeps coming back.    Does he realize that nobody takes him seriously at all?
> 
> Look mister, nobody cares about your stupid cartoon characters!  Grow up!


I care as far enjoying anime, but I do not care about his crusade against any non Asian cosplayers. Ironically, I've seen some Westerners (as he calls them) that have done cosplays that are just as good or even better than Asian cosplayers. Also, I bet some people do take him seriously, but then they're just as disturbed as he is.


----------



## ChrisL

YagamiJase said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe this guy keeps coming back.    Does he realize that nobody takes him seriously at all?
> 
> Look mister, nobody cares about your stupid cartoon characters!  Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> I care as far enjoying anime, but I do not care about his crusade against any non Asian cosplayers. Ironically, I've seen some Westerners (as he calls them) that have done cosplays that are just as good or even better than Asian cosplayers. Also, I bet some people do take him seriously, but then they're just as disturbed as he is.
Click to expand...


Fair points.    I'm directing my statements towards the OP alone, and not anyone else.  This person is obviously obsessed with these cartoon characters.


----------



## Mon_cherr

Racism? _Racism_? You know _nothing _of racism until you have been discriminated against your race, until you know what it is like to have an entire NATION against you. You live in an Asian country, surrounded by people like you. You experience NO racism where you live. 
Here? In America. It's all you know. White people will never experience racism in America because the definition of racism is: *the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.*

*prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.*
And in America, the white population is superior. In Japan, in China, in Taiwon and etc. you will never experience racism. You say we are making a mockery out of you? That this is basically black face. Do you understand the concept of black face. Black face is a MOCKERY because of the history they had. Because they were made fools on television. Because white people treated them poorly and they are making fun of them. They purposely made their lips big, their eyes weird colors, their skin beyond dark and rough, and they made them look stupid and most "black" characters back then were PORTRAYED as retarded animals. Not even human beings. THAT is why black face is racist. But cosplaying as an anime character, IS NOT. They are not purposely making fun of Asians simply because they wanted to dress up as an anime character who is not even Asian. But because an Asian man made it, it automatically means it is restricted to only Asians. If that's the case, then stop fantasizing over Disney characters. So many animes of remakes of Alice and Wonderland. A book created from a white man, and a movie created by a RACIST white man. The only way _westerners _can be racist is if they made a mockery of you. Is if they made their faces yellow, intentionally squinted their eyes and copied your accent in an awful manner.
You wanna talk about this is being RACIST? We can talk about racism. Have your people ever been separated from their loved ones, their own flesh and blood, their own CHILDREN and killed. Simply because of their religion or because of they way they look. Or have you ever had to fight for your own country against white people because they claimed they found this land. Or in South Africa, the Dutch came and took over the entire country. Taking everything and had the nerve to give them Apartheid laws. In America, during World War II, they took Japanese people and put them in communities only for them. But America never killed them. It never became into a genocide. No, Hitler took the Jews, made them wear pin stars of their religion, then forcefully captured them and threw them into ghettos. I am not saying it was okay for America to do that, because it is not. But that is most that has happened to the Japanese. Because they never starved them, they never beat them, they never threw them into a gas chamber and burned them alive. They did this to kids who were under 6. 6 years old.
Now let's talk about Modern time. I am a Hispanic, female. Already I am casted as a minority in my country. I look Italian and therefore people think I'm not good enough for that particular race. Because I am not "Spanish" enough. (And no, I have never cosplayed either, but I do love the Japanese culture.) Now enough about me, you have never been pulled over because of your skin color. But my mother was. They made a bullshit reason and had two police cars behind her. All for speeding. And an officer behind her had a gun behind our car because they thought she was reaching for a weapon when it was her driving license. You have never been scared to go outside because your black and it's night time, and if a police officer sees you they'll shoot you. You have never been deemed as a terrorist because of your religion or what you believe in. You have never been beaten up because you're a certain race or what you believe in. You have never been asked, "why are you here?" In a store because they think you're too poor to pay for anything, because you're a minority. You wanna pull the race card? You know nothing of racism if you live in a country when it's just your own race. So don't sit here and complain that westerners are racist because of cosplaying a character an Asian man made. And even still, Asians aren't discriminated against that much in America. Not like Muslims, or Mexicans, or illegal immigrants, or refugees, or Latinos or black people in general are. They are not mocking you in a threatening manner. Just because they don't look like that character, doesn't mean they're making a mockery out of it.


----------



## Unkotare

Mon_cherr said:


> Racism? _Racism_? You know _nothing _of racism until you have been discriminated against your race, until you know what it is like to have an entire NATION against you. You live in an Asian country, surrounded by people like you. You experience NO racism where you live.
> Here? In America. It's all you know. White people will never experience racism in America because the definition of racism is: *the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.*
> 
> *prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.*
> And in America, the white population is superior. In Japan, in China, in Taiwon and etc. you will never experience racism. You say we are making a mockery out of you? That this is basically black face. Do you understand the concept of black face. Black face is a MOCKERY because of the history they had. Because they were made fools on television. Because white people treated them poorly and they are making fun of them. They purposely made their lips big, their eyes weird colors, their skin beyond dark and rough, and they made them look stupid and most "black" characters back then were PORTRAYED as retarded animals. Not even human beings. THAT is why black face is racist. But cosplaying as an anime character, IS NOT. They are not purposely making fun of Asians simply because they wanted to dress up as an anime character who is not even Asian. But because an Asian man made it, it automatically means it is restricted to only Asians. If that's the case, then stop fantasizing over Disney characters. So many animes of remakes of Alice and Wonderland. A book created from a white man, and a movie created by a RACIST white man. The only way _westerners _can be racist is if they made a mockery of you. Is if they made their faces yellow, intentionally squinted their eyes and copied your accent in an awful manner.
> You wanna talk about this is being RACIST? We can talk about racism. Have your people ever been separated from their loved ones, their own flesh and blood, their own CHILDREN and killed. Simply because of their religion or because of they way they look. Or have you ever had to fight for your own country against white people because they claimed they found this land. Or in South Africa, the Dutch came and took over the entire country. Taking everything and had the nerve to give them Apartheid laws. In America, during World War II, they took Japanese people and put them in communities only for them. But America never killed them. It never became into a genocide. No, Hitler took the Jews, made them wear pin stars of their religion, then forcefully captured them and threw them into ghettos. I am not saying it was okay for America to do that, because it is not. But that is most that has happened to the Japanese. Because they never starved them, they never beat them, they never threw them into a gas chamber and burned them alive. They did this to kids who were under 6. 6 years old.
> Now let's talk about Modern time. I am a Hispanic, female. Already I am casted as a minority in my country. I look Italian and therefore people think I'm not good enough for that particular race. Because I am not "Spanish" enough. (And no, I have never cosplayed either, but I do love the Japanese culture.) Now enough about me, you have never been pulled over because of your skin color. But my mother was. They made a bullshit reason and had two police cars behind her. All for speeding. And an officer behind her had a gun behind our car because they thought she was reaching for a weapon when it was her driving license. You have never been scared to go outside because your black and it's night time, and if a police officer sees you they'll shoot you. You have never been deemed as a terrorist because of your religion or what you believe in. You have never been beaten up because you're a certain race or what you believe in. You have never been asked, "why are you here?" In a store because they think you're too poor to pay for anything, because you're a minority. You wanna pull the race card? You know nothing of racism if you live in a country when it's just your own race. So don't sit here and complain that westerners are racist because of cosplaying a character an Asian man made. And even still, Asians aren't discriminated against that much in America. Not like Muslims, or Mexicans, or illegal immigrants, or refugees, or Latinos or black people in general are. They are not mocking you in a threatening manner. Just because they don't look like that character, doesn't mean they're making a mockery out of it.




Wow, that post was as stupid as the OP.


----------

